# Industrygothica's "Those Left Behind" [IC]



## industrygothica (May 9, 2007)

industrygothica presents:
Those Left Behind

Current Players:

Mista Collins as Tanith Dathius
DrZombie as Jonas Cleighton
jkason as Shaimon Hu'u
Scotley as Rogash Ungart
Friadoc as Friadoc
Jemal as Rokelsh


RG, OOC


----------



## industrygothica (May 9, 2007)

_This must be the place_, the halfling thought to himself. The wooden placard swung from rotting post connected with two rusted rings; an image of a dagger was carved into it. The paint was faded was the halfling could still see the remnants of the vermilion paint lingering on the misshapen blade. 

#​
"The Crimson Dagger's where ye wanna go fer excitement," the guardsman at the gate had told him.  Friadoc had just reached the entry gates to the city of Irongate today, and the toothless gate man was the first person he saw.  "Plenty o' things goin' on down there ye know.  Lotsa interestin' folks."  The guard smiled an ugly, gap-toothed smile and pointed straight ahead.  "Jus' up da road a bit, an' go left on Martrusse.  You'd be knowin' the place when ye see it"

The guard's eyes darted furtively back and forth for only a second, and he bent down to the halfling's level.  "An' be sure'n tell 'em Kavros sent ye," he added with a wink.

#​
_"The Crimson Dagger_" Friadoc whispers to himself.  With wanderlust in his eyes, he pops another peanut into the air and catches it with his mouth and makes his way to the door. 

The halfling managed to sidestep the man coming through the door, and his wonderlust quickly turned into trepitidation as he looked up and saw the beast that had thrown him through it.

A huge, over-muscled half-orc with a broken tusk looked down at him and held the door.  "Comin' in or ain't ya?"  The grisly voice sank down to the halfling's bones, and as his eyes rested on the unconscious man beside him, he didn't even realize he was walking through the door.


-----------------------------​

The dwarf sat drunk again at the table in the corner, barely noticing the fight in front of him.  He was thinking of Captain Stonebender again, and tryign to wash the memories away; those were dreams that he just wasn't in the mood for tonight.

The large half-orc had invited him to this underground tavern a few weeks ago, and Rogash had been coming ever since.  He knew the fights were probably illegal, but the drinks were cheap, and the solitude merciful. 

A particularly nasty crash had brought him temporarily out of his stupor and he looked up in time to see the elven man slide face-first down the side of the cage and collapse into a broken heap.  _This one's over_, he thought as he brought his mug up to his cracked lips and drained it completely.

He raised his mug to the serving wench as she made her way through the groping ruffians in the crowd, signalling for another.  A hand clasped his shoulder.  "Yer up, Dwarf," a voice said.

Rogash, his mug still in the air, turned just enough to see the man who spoke.  The fightmaster, Cragen, was a huge man with disfiguring scars covering his most of his body was standing over him, his hand still on his shoulder but not bothering to look down at him.

"Don't wanna," Rogash said as he watched the half-orc drag the lifeless elven body out of the cage door and up the back staircase.

"Yer tab's late, dwarf.  Get in the cage."  Cragen looked down at him now; his grip tightened on Rogash's shoulder.  "That is, unless you'd rather take it to the alley."

Rogash looked up at Cragen; the man's twisted grin was sobering.  He weighed his odds, but the two over-sized goons at the door made his decision.  Slowly he got up, and made his way to the cage.


-----------------------------​

"Sure, I know how ye can make some extra gold," said the wiry old man behind the bar.  His eyes were shifty, and Rokelsh knew he couldn't be trusted, but he decided to listen anyway, just to hear what he had to say.

"Yer a big fella, look like ye c'n fight."  Rokelsh's ears perked.  This was getting interesting.

"Looks like there might be room fer ya," The old mad nodded towards the door and watched a corded-muscled half-orc toss a man through the front door of the tavern.  He hadn't seen them before, like they appeared from nowhere.

"Don't be worryin'," the man continued.  He was drying a row of steins as he spoke.  "Ye won't be havin' t'fight with Grunk.  Won't be havin' that one on our heads!" He loosed a quick chortle and an impressive glob of spittle sprayed fom his mouth landed on the mug he'd just dried.  "But there's others," he said, and he wiped the dripping mound of spit off the mug and set it down with the rest of the clean ones.  Rokelsh nodded.

"Good," the man said, and he scurried rat-like over to Grunk and whispered something in his ear.  He was back in a flash.  "Follow Grunk, he'll show you the way."

Rokelsh followed the solient half-orc through a well concealed dooor behind the bar and down a narrow flight of stairs.  Another door met them at the bottom, and Grunk knocked.  Three times, a pause, and then twice more, and the door opened.  Inside stood two hulking humans, and beyond was a rowdy and drunken crowd.  A sullen but able-looking dwarf stood in an open cage in the corner.  Grunk extended his hand, "dis way."

The bloodthirsty crowd began to cheer.


-----------------------------​


_It's not supposed to be this way!_

That was his last thought as his face slammed into the iron cage, before everything went black.  And it was his first thought as he came to his senses just in time to crash face first again into the dirt in front of the _Crimson Blade_.  His equipment came out after him, stirring up the dirt and bringing a tear to his eyes.  he looked up, tried to make sense of it all, but everything was a haze. It was all fading, but the pain was searing through his face.  White flashes jumped in front of his eyes, but he struggled to stay conscious.  He knew someone had done this to him, but why?  Where?

A figure emerged from the pain-enduced haze. Slowly, it came to light, and then faded again. He couldn't believe what he was seeing; couldn't believe how he'd sank so low, and that _this_ had done it to him.  He tried to say the words, but instead only found himself dreaming.

Several minutes later he snaps awake as two young boys try to relieve him of his purse. They seem to freeze in fear not only of his sudden awakening, but of the horrible condition of his nose, or at least what's left of it.

His eyes dart back and forth between the two boys, and the question burns at his lips.  "Where is the halfling?"


----------



## Friadoc (May 9, 2007)

Playfully dropping into a fighting stand, with a sly grin on his face, Friadoc balances on the balls of his feet, briefly pushing up to his tipy-toes, before dropping lightly back down and sayingto the half-orc, "Oh, of course, my feet led me here, aiding by Kavros' directions, it'd be an waste to walk on by."

"You should probably get that set," says Friadoc to the unconscious man, as he walks into the offered door. "If not, you'll have a helluva snore."


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf waited for his foe with some trepidation. "Gods, I should have either drank faster or slower," he groans to himself with a bit of a slur. He gets ready to fight as best he can in his present state. 

His dark bushy beard erupts from under his helmet like weeds overgrowing a neglected garden. His hair however is carefully braided with purple cloth and gold wire. The purple surcoat covering his breastplate is stained with ale and food and is a little tight over a bit of a beer gut. He holds his fists up with a casual confidence that suggests he's been in more than a few fights. His right hand bares a tattoo of a broad-headed spear with a wavy haft. He spits on the ground and shakes his head as if to clear it. He takes a proper if somewhat wobbly combat stance. His facial expression changes to something between a grin and a grimace as he says, "Come on, let's do this and get it over with."


----------



## industrygothica (May 10, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> He holds a big axe with a casual confidence that suggests he knows how to use it. His axe hand bares a tattoo of a broad-headed spear with a wavy haft.[/COLOR]




[sblock=ooc]I suppose I might have mentioned that your axe has been checked at the door.  Afterall, the owners of this upstanding establishment wouldn't want any blood on their hands, eh?  Looks like Rogash will be doing this one the old-fashioned way.  On the upside, you've still got your armor (Gotta have something to protect yourself against all those wandering steins!).[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 10, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Playfully dropping into a fighting stand, with a sly grin on his face, Friadoc balances on the balls of his feet, briefly pushing up to his tipy-toes, before dropping lightly back down and sayingto the half-orc, "Oh, of course, my feet led me here, aiding by Kavros' directions, it'd be an waste to walk on by."
> 
> "You should probably get that set," says Friadoc to the unconscious man, as he walks into the offered door. "If not, you'll have a helluva snore."




The giant half-orc holds the door for the halfling and then walks away behind the bar.  He stops and whispers something to the spindly barkeep, and then leads a rather large human into a small room behind the bar.

The barkeep nods, and Friadoc notes his shifty grin and furtive eyes.  "Good day," he finally says  "Grunk tells me it was Kavros that led you to here, eh?  Well, we'll have t'give 'em our thanks for the business.  What can I get ya?"


----------



## Friadoc (May 10, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> The giant half-orc holds the door for the halfling and then walks away behind the bar.  He stops and whispers something to the spindly barkeep, and then leads a rather large human into a small room behind the bar.
> 
> The barkeep nods, and Friadoc notes his shifty grin and furtive eyes.  "Good day," he finally says  "Grunk tells me it was Kavros that led you to here, eh?  Well, we'll have t'give 'em our thanks for the business.  What can I get ya?"




"Tol' ol' toothless I was looking for some excitement," says Friadoc off-handedly. "And he said this was the place."  With a slight shrug, Friadoc orders a pint of ale. 

Friadoc corrects himself with a chuckle. "Well, what you big folk call a half-pint."


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]I suppose I might have mentioned that your axe has been checked at the door.  Afterall, the owners of this upstanding establishment wouldn't want any blood on their hands, eh?  Looks like Rogash will be doing this one the old-fashioned way.  On the upside, you've still got your armor (Gotta have something to protect yourself against all those wandering steins!).[/sblock]




OOC: [sblock]I shall edit my post to reflect the new information.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

Rokelsh entered the cage with a small amount of Disdain.  This type of combat would not be honourable, he felt it in his bones.  The drunken dwarf across the ring hammered the point home as he wobbled forwards.  With a Humph, Rokelsh strode forward, looking down at the dwarf who probably wouldn't have been able to reach his face if he jumped.  "I apologize for what I must do, sir, but we all need money, no?" 
Rokelsh looks around, waiting for a ring bell.
When he hears it (Or if he doesn't hear it and the Dwarf does something), the big man turns swiftly and Barrels his fist into the dwarf's face, following it up by stepping back and kicking the dwarf in the face.

[sblock=ooc]
Couldn't remember if we were supposed to roll for ourselves or not...
Entering combat (Initiative + 3), Two Unarmed strikes: + 10/5, 1d3+4 damage.
AC: 18
[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (May 11, 2007)

The elf sits up slightly, and tries his hardest to get a grip on the reality before him.  He could barely remember the fight in the cage, but why was he there?  What was the purpose?  He didn't think he'd be in it for the enjoyment, but he couldn't be sure.  He couldn't remember his own name at the moment. He stood up slowly, still abit wobbly from the pounding he took, but still managed to fall to one knee. The whole world seems to swim before him as he tried to focus his eye sight to become stable.  He rose slowly, and walked insecurely towards the door


----------



## industrygothica (May 11, 2007)

[Upstairs]

The bartender offers Friadoc a fake smile, and an even more fake laugh, and sets a large mug of ale in front of the halfling.  "Excitement ye say?" the man says.  He stands up on the tips of his toes to lean across the bar and whisper into Fridoc's ear. "I guess that depends on if yer the bettin' type or the fightin' type."

The halfling is thankful when the man lowers himself back down to his normal size' something about him made his skin crawl.  "The looks of ye says yer more of a bettin' type.  Not much in size, are ye!"  The creepy man's laugh is more than genuine this time.  "Tell ye what, if Kavros sent ye, then ye've gotta be all right."

The bartender turns around and pulls on a small metal ring hanging on the wall, impossible to notice for anyone that wasn't looking.  A few moments later the giant half-orc appears, seemingly out of nowhere and offers his ear for the barkeep to whisper in.  

"Listen," the bartender says when he is done speaking to Grunk.  "If it's excitement ye want, Grunk'll show ye.  But there be a certain amount of _secrecy_ that goes along with it, if ye know what I mean.  If ye can keep a secret, then follow Grunk."

As Friadoc looks up at Grunk standing and waiting, the group's attention shifts back to the entry door as it slams open.  The broken-nosed elf stands there, staggering, and looks in your direction.
------------------------

Soveliss manages to get to his feet and head towards the door.  He loses his footing on the way and falls into it, causing the door to slam open violently.  

The elf manages to stagger into the tavern despite his blunder and looks around at everyone staring at him.  Feeling the need to say something to the offended crowd, he stands as erect as he can and exclaims confidently, "Oops."

Finally his eyes rest on the bar, where sits a halfling and a wirly old man.  A large ogre-ish thing stands next to them menacingly.
------------------------

[Downstairs]

[Round 1]
13 Rokelsh 0/37 (16+9=hit, 1d3+3=6 damage [non-lethal]; 6+4=miss)
6 Rogash 0/39 (2+7=miss)

Rogash and Rokelsh stand in the cage facing each other.  Rokelsh offers his words of apology, and the dwarf barely has time to decipher them before the man's large fist smashes into his face.  Rokelsh swings a second time but misses.  He can't tell if the dwarf dodged the blow or accidentally staggered out of the way.  Rogash swings wildly, completely missing the large human, and Rokelsh is confident it was the latter.


----------



## industrygothica (May 11, 2007)

[Downstairs]

[Round 2]

13 Rokelsh 0/37: (7+7=miss, 6+2=miss)
6 Rogash 6/39: (17+5=hit, 1d3+2=3 damage


----------



## Jemal (May 11, 2007)

With a sigh of resignation, Rokelsh plants his back foot and slams his front one into the dwarf.

*Power attack for 2.
Attack = +8/+3, 1d3+6*


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2007)

*Rogash*

Rogash, more than a little unhappy with the way this is turning out, moves in for another attack. Taking a little more care this time he aims a blow at the foes' midsection. "If I had my axe, I'd fell this oak tree,"  he says to no one particular.


----------



## industrygothica (May 12, 2007)

The dwarf seems to have come out of his drunken trance as he dodges the big man's powerful kicks.  He follows with a swing of his right hand, landing squarely into the man's gut, sending a blast of air out of his lungs.        [end round 2]

---------------------------
[Round 3]

13 Rokelsh 3/37: attempts to start a grapple (4+9=grab succeeds; grapple check (1+9=10 Rokelsh) vs. (5+7=12 Rogash)=failure)
6 Rogash 6/39: (9+7=miss)

[sblock=ooc]I decided not to go with the AoO for the grapple, just because I wasn't sure.  Turns out it's a moot point anyway, at least for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (May 12, 2007)

"Oh, I can keep secrets," says Friadoc simply enough as he stands. Before turning to follow Grunk, Friadoc offers a simple nod towards the elf with the broken nose while making a comment over his shoulder towards the barkeep. "Did you know that one of the most poisonous snakes alive is roughly the length of a human's middle finger?"

"It's so odd how size doesn't always tell you a think," says Friadoc with a half-smile as he turns to follow Grunk. "One moment you under estimate something small and then..." Friadoc snaps the fingers of his left hand. "...you get brought down to size."


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2007)

*Rogash*

Eager to follow up his success, Rogash circles and after a quick fient with the right he tries an uppercut with his left. 

OOC: [sblock]Just trying to add a little color to the basic 'I swing again' not looking for an added benefit.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 12, 2007)

Friadoc:



			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> "Oh, I can keep secrets," says Friadoc simply enough as he stands. Before turning to follow Grunk, Friadoc offers a simple nod towards the elf with the broken nose while making a comment over his shoulder towards the barkeep. "Did you know that one of the most poisonous snakes alive is roughly the length of a human's middle finger?"
> 
> "It's so odd how size doesn't always tell you a think," says Friadoc with a half-smile as he turns to follow Grunk. "One moment you under estimate something small and then..." Friadoc snaps the fingers of his left hand. "...you get brought down to size."





The bartender eyeballs Friadoc curiously as he follows Grunk through the concealed door into the basement.  He's not sure if the old man got the joke, but he still feels better having said it.

At the bottom of a short flight of stair is a thick wooden door.  Grunk knocks on it, first three times, then twice more, and the door opens.  Two large humans guard the other side of the door, and an impressive crowd of drunks are cheering and jeering a hand-to-hand battle going on inside a small cage at the far corner. Friadoc winces as the human's hand smashes into the smaller dwarf's face.  When the dwarf comes back with a heavy hand to the human's gut, Friadoc is silently thankful he hadn't gotten involved on that end.

And then something steals his attention.

Perhaps one of the most beautiful human women he's ever seen passes in front of him.  She is carrying a tray high above her head with several full musg of ale.  Amazingly, she doesn't spill a drop, even after the catcalls and many, many stray hands landing in inappropriate places.

Despite the woman's competent abilities, it is quite obvious to Friadoc that she is not here by choice (sense motive 20+7).
-------------------------------

Ivellious:

The forgetful elf staggers to the bar, but the halflng and the half-orc have disappeared.  He looks around for a moment and finally falls onto a stool, obviously confused.  He is about to speak to the bartender, who is tryign to stifle a laugh at the elf's expense, when the half-orc appears again, seemingly out of nowhere.  He approaches the elf and slams a bundle of equipment down on the bar in front of him. 

"You'll be wantin' yer things back, I reckon," grunts the half-orc.  He digs into a purse tied to his belt and slaps a few gold pieces on the bar as well.  "That's all ye get.  Oughtta spend it on a healer n'get that thing fixed."  He gestures to the elf's face and then disappears behind the bar again.  Ivellious is left open-mouthed, still unsure of exactly what is going on.

ooc: speaking of equipment, I could really use for you to finish your character sheet if you don't mind.


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2007)

Rokelsh sees the incoming fist and reaches out to grab it, pulling the dwarf in close for a bodyslam.

[sblock=ooc]
Grapple check!  Wrasslin time, boyo.
+9 touch attack, +9 Grapple check.  Normally it would provoke an AoO, but we're both unarmed, so I think we can't take AoO's, true?
If I dont' succeed with the first, I'll try again.  If I do suceed, he takes unarmed damage (1d3+3 as per normal grapple), and I attempt to 'damage' him again via the 'bodyslam' (opposed grapple checks for 1d3+3 damage)
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (May 12, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> And then something steals his attention.
> 
> Perhaps one of the most beautiful human women he's ever seen passes in front of him.  She is carrying a tray high above her head with several full musg of ale.  Amazingly, she doesn't spill a drop, even after the catcalls and many, many stray hands landing in inappropriate places.
> 
> Despite the woman's competent abilities, it is quite obvious to Friadoc that she is not here by choice.




oO He should have minded his wind better Oo thinks Friadoc upon seeing the inevitable pain being played out within the 'ring'. However, the halfling's focus is elsewhere, at the moment, as his eyes following the human female.

With a light step, Friadoc follows the woman through the crowd, dealing a stealthy poke in a sensitive or inappropriate place upon any who molest the woman. Once he is able, the monastic wanderer will politely get the young woman's attention.

"Excuse me, miss," says Friadoc with a disarming smile. He does his best to not pose a threat to the young lady "May I ask a favor of you?"

OOC

I've updated Friadoc's appearance, so it can give you an idea of what she sees.


----------



## industrygothica (May 12, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> With a light step, Friadoc follows the woman through the crowd, dealing a stealthy poke in a sensitive or inappropriate place upon any who molest the woman. Once he is able, the monastic wanderer will politely get the young woman's attention.
> 
> "Excuse me, miss," says Friadoc with a disarming smile. He does his best to not pose a threat to the young lady "May I ask a favor of you?"




The woman glances down offhandedly at the halfling as she delivers her drinks.  "If yer wantin' an ale, find a table.  Anything else, the answer's probably no."  The woman is obviously busy and has no time to stand around and talk.  Of course, that probably wouldn't stop someone like Friadoc.


----------



## Friadoc (May 12, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> The woman glances down offhandedly at the halfling as she delivers her drinks.  "If yer wantin' an ale, find a table.  Anything else, the answer's probably no."  The woman is obviously busy and has no time to stand around and talk.  Of course, that probably wouldn't stop someone like Friadoc.




"Oh, I'd like an ale, but I'm not one for sitting still," says Friadoc as he easily keeps up with the woman, unlike the average halfling, he's not even struggling to keep up with the normally long-legged pace of the tall folk. Once he is sure that they're farther away from most prying ears, the halfling asks her a simple enough question.

"Actually, I was wondering if you'd let me help you," says Friadoc sincerely. "You really don't seem like you're happy."


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "Oh, I'd like an ale, but I'm not one for sitting still," says Friadoc as he easily keeps up with the woman, unlike the average halfling, he's not even struggling to keep up with the normally long-legged pace of the tall folk. Once he is sure that they're farther away from most prying ears, the halfling asks her a simple enough question.
> 
> "Actually, I was wondering if you'd let me help you," says Friadoc sincerely. "You really don't seem like you're happy."




"Well, yer an observant little guy, aren't ya?" she says as she slides a mug of ale in front of the halfling.  "And just how do ye plan on helpin' me, and for what?"
-----------------------------------

Rokelsh reaches out to grab his opponent, but the drunken dwarf is quicker than he expected and slips through, and only the big man's instinct helped him to dodge the forthcoming blow.

Both Rogash and Rokelsh are thinking the same thing: _Well, this is going nowhere_.  While each is sure they've likely earned the others' admiration, they both want this over with.

The crowd begins to boo.  Apparently they do too.

----------------------------------
"Mind yerself, little guy.  This may get ugly," the pretty  waitress warns Friadoc as the crowd starts to show signs of getting anxious.  She picks up a heavy wooden serving tray and holds vertically in both hands like a shield, obviously preparing for the worst.


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2007)

*Rogash*

Tired of this farce and not intersted in facing down an angry crowd, Rogash speaks in a voice he hopes only his opponent can hear. "I'm only doin' this 'cause they forced me in here. I don't care who wins, what say we give the crowd a little show and get out of here with as few bruises as possible?" He offers a defensive posture as a sign of goodwill. "I'll roll at your feet and you fall over me eh?" He makes a move toward the bigger man and suddenly drops to the floor rolling at the man's feet. He knows that if the warrior doesn't go for it he's gonna take a mean kick.


----------



## Friadoc (May 14, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Well, yer an observant little guy, aren't ya?" she says as she slides a mug of ale in front of the halfling.  "And just how do ye plan on helpin' me, and for what?"
> -----------------------------------
> [snip]
> ----------------------------------
> "Mind yerself, little guy.  This may get ugly," the pretty  waitress warns Friadoc as the crowd starts to show signs of getting anxious.  She picks up a heavy wooden serving tray and holds vertically in both hands like a shield, obviously preparing for the worst.




"It's what I do," says Friadoc before taking a pull from his ale. He adds with a slight chuckle, "Observe, adapt, overcome."

With a smile towards the serving girl, Friadoc says, "The plan will depend on the details of help you need, as fo a reward....honestly there is no need to talk of it, since none will be required." With a shrug of his shoulder, he adds, "It's what I do...help."

Friadoc moves into a casual, but more protective stance near the girl as fight turns the crowd ugly, he quips, "But, it was such a pinnacle of civilized restraint before." After a slight pause, he adds, "By the way, the name is Friadoc."


----------



## industrygothica (May 15, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "It's what I do," says Friadoc before taking a pull from his ale. He adds with a slight chuckle, "Observe, adapt, overcome."
> 
> With a smile towards the serving girl, Friadoc says, "The plan will depend on the details of help you need, as fo a reward....honestly there is no need to talk of it, since none will be required." With a shrug of his shoulder, he adds, "It's what I do...help."
> 
> Friadoc moves into a casual, but more protective stance near the girl as fight turns the crowd ugly, he quips, "But, it was such a pinnacle of civilized restraint before." After a slight pause, he adds, "By the way, the name is Friadoc."





ooc: by "_for what_", she meant _for what problem_, not _for what price_. 

"'Tis good, 'cause I wasn't offerin' no reward, Mr. Friadoc.  Besides, you don't even know if I have a problem, only that I'm not happy at the moment.  'Course, it may be getting better now."  The girl grins as she raises the makeshift shield closer to her face.  She obviously enjoys this part, likely because a brawl would bring a quick closure to the night.

"And my name is Vardi," she adds with a stifled giggle.


----------



## Friadoc (May 16, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "'Tis good, 'cause I wasn't offerin' no reward, Mr. Friadoc.  Besides, you don't even know if I have a problem, only that I'm not happy at the moment.  'Course, it may be getting better now."  The girl grins as she raises the makeshift shield closer to her face.  She obviously enjoys this part, likely because a brawl would bring a quick closure to the night.
> 
> "And my name is Vardi," she adds with a stifled giggle.




"Nice to meet you, Vardi," says Friadoc with a smile. "It's just Friadoc, by the way, no last name, only a first name."

"Ahh, so I take it that it's more the what's going on that makes you not happy," asks Friadoc. "Not where you are, right?"


----------



## industrygothica (May 18, 2007)

Rokelsh gives Rogash (man, that's getting _really_ confusing) a nod that is barely noticeable, and the dwarf dives at the big man's feet.  As Rokelsh tumbles over the dwarf, the crowd is temporarily silenced, or at least as silenced as they're going to get.

ooc: I'm thinking some bluff checks here, with whomever has the lower modifier aiding the other.  Of course the crowd will take penalties because they want to believe you, and they're nice and tanked up.  Should be interesting.
----------------------
"You really are a nosy sort, aren't you Friadoc," the waitress says with half-hearted grin.  "Looks like things have calmed down now, I best be servin' some drinks."

From the look on the girl's face, Friadoc senses that he may have been wrong--it very well may be where she is at that she is unhappy with.  

_This is a big city_, he wonders to himself.  _Why doesn't she just find another tavern?_


----------



## Friadoc (May 18, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "You really are a nosy sort, aren't you Friadoc," the waitress says with half-hearted grin.  "Looks like things have calmed down now, I best be servin' some drinks."
> 
> From the look on the girl's face, Friadoc senses that he may have been wrong--it very well may be where she is at that she is unhappy with.
> 
> _This is a big city_, he wonders to himself.  _Why doesn't she just find another tavern?_




"The curse of being observant, Vardi," says Friadoc with a wry grin and chuckle. "As a boy I use to drive the brothers and sisters at the monestary crazy."

Friadoc will casually sip his ale, while watching Vardi serve for awhile. His thoughts will be trying to work out what could be holding her here. Does she look old enough to have had a child?


----------



## industrygothica (May 18, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "The curse of being observant, Vardi," says Friadoc with a wry grin and chuckle. "As a boy I use to drive the brothers and sisters at the monestary crazy."
> 
> Friadoc will casually sip his ale, while watching Vardi serve for awhile. His thoughts will be trying to work out what could be holding her here. Does she look old enough to have had a child?




While Vardi is quite young, it is certainly possible that she is in her child-bearing years.


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2007)

Rokelsh doesn't like the thought of going down on purpose, but this mockery of a fight, and the preceeding weeks, have worn him thin.  This drunken dwarf is the closest thing to an honourable warrior he's seen in weeks.  With a quiet sigh and a loud roar, he hurls himself at the Dwarf, tripping over him and falling hard (Rokelsh won't try to slow his fall, taking some damage from the fall to make it look more authentic).

[sblock=ooc]
Bluff check=1d20-1.  Hoping for a bonus due to the hard fall.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 21, 2007)

Rokelsh dives over the dwarf and slams himself into the back of the cage.  For a moment he sees stars, but pulls himself back to his feet.  Sensing the the crowd is satiated, at least for the time being, he eyes the dwarf and hopes to be able to continue this farce long enough to figure out how to get out of here.

Sense motive for the crowd: 18-5 circumstance=13
Rokelsh aid another atempt: 11-1+2 circumstance=12 (pass, 2 points of non-lethal damage for the attempt)
Rogash Bluff attempt: 6+5+2=13

13 Rokelsh 5/37: 
6 Rogash 6/39:


----------



## Friadoc (May 21, 2007)

Friadoc will watch Vardi work for a bit, seeing if he notices anything that might give him an idea about what keeps her here. If he doesn't notice anything, once he sees an opening, he'll catch up with her again for some chit-chat.


----------



## industrygothica (May 21, 2007)

Friadoc watches Vardi work.  She is very efficient, albeit somewhat stand-offish.  She doesn't engage in friendly conversation with many, if any of the patrons, and only makes eye contact when she has to.

You notice a few furtive glances towards Grunk, who seems to be keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## Jemal (May 22, 2007)

Rokelsh looks around, noting where the cage exits are, as he shakes his head from the impact.  Turning, he charges again at the dwarf, this time trying to hit the dwarf and take them both to the ground (tackle).  While they're close, he asks "When do these end?" in a quite growl.


----------



## Friadoc (May 22, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> You notice a few furtive glances towards Grunk, who seems to be keeping a close eye on her.




"Pretty lady, don't you think?" says Friadoc to Grunk, after he makes his way over near him. "For a human, of course."

Not only will Friadoc try to get a read off of Grunk by asking him about Vardi, but he'll also try and gauge her reaction, too.

OOC

Sense Motives and Gather information, obviously.


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2007)

*Rogash*

Rogash goes down with a thump under the bigger man. "One of us has to get knocked out, they like to see blood, ram me into the bars," he says this softly and then as he tries to wriggle free he shouts, "Get off me you big oaf! I'll tear your head off human!" He gets up and circles as if planning his next attack.


----------



## industrygothica (May 23, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "Pretty lady, don't you think?" says Friadoc to Grunk, after he makes his way over near him. "For a human, of course."
> 
> Not only will Friadoc try to get a read off of Grunk by asking him about Vardi, but he'll also try and gauge her reaction, too.
> 
> ...




Friadoc makes his way over to Grunk, standing stoically against the wall with his arms folded across his chest.  Grunk grins weakly as the halfling speaks, but offers nothing to the conversation.  Friadoc thinks the half-orc seems bored, and while he may not want to be here either, he is here of his own choice.  Of course, a man that big, who'd be able to stop him if he wanted to leave, he think.

Friadoc watches Vardi, who seems him talking, or trying to talk to Grunk.  She rolls her eyes and shakes her head almost imperceptively, and continues serving drinks to the drunken crowd.


----------



## Friadoc (May 24, 2007)

oO Definately a talker Oo thinks Friadoc with a shrug as he nods towards Grunk before heading off through the crowd, again.

If he cannot find anything useful, in the way towards information about Vardi, he'll make his way over towards her again.


----------



## industrygothica (May 24, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> oO Definately a talker Oo thinks Friadoc with a shrug as he nods towards Grunk before heading off through the crowd, again.
> 
> If he cannot find anything useful, in the way towards information about Vardi, he'll make his way over towards her again.




As Friadoc makes his way over to the barmaid, his eyes pass over the battle in the cage for just a moment, and does a doubletake.  

_Well, something's not right about that,_ he thinks as he studies the battle.  Then it comes to him, and the words escape his lips in a whisper, "They're making a show of it!"


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2007)

Rokelsh Circles too, getting the bars right behind him and grinning at the Dwarf "Well come at me then, you stupid beardless midget!" He shouts, Laughing.  When the dwarf charges, he steps quickly and nimbly aside and lets the dwarf slam into the cage, then shoves him to the ground, hoping not too hurt him TOO much.


----------



## industrygothica (May 26, 2007)

Rogash grits his teeth and charges the big man, and readies himself as he crashes into the cage face first.  With a great _oomph_, he staggers backward and Rokelsh helps him to the ground with a handful of his braided hair.


----------



## Friadoc (May 27, 2007)

If Friadoc can work up an idea of who is going to be the winner and there are good odds in betting on it, he'll find a taker. Normally that'd be a dishonest thing to do, but this place and it's patrons look like they could use the punishment of losing some money.

"Hey, Vardi, where should I drop of the empty," says Friadoc as he holds up his tankard. If she tries to take it, he'll let her take it, but slip her a silver for a tip.


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2007)

3-day BUMP


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2007)

Rogash staggers to his feet and strains to shake the cobwebs from his head as he looks to the crowd, curious to see if they are buying it.


----------



## industrygothica (May 29, 2007)

Rokelsh and Rogash continue their charade inside the cage.  As Rogash looks out into the crowd, he notices a halfling studying them, and he can see the light come on inside.  Thankfully, he doesn't appear to say anything, but instead chases down the barmaid for another tankard of ale.

For the looks of it, Friadoc thinks it'll be the dwarf the one taking the fall, but these things can never be certain.  Vardi swings by and takes the empty from him, and his silver.  "Havin' a good talk with Grunk, are ye?"


----------



## Friadoc (May 30, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> For the looks of it, Friadoc thinks it'll be the dwarf the one taking the fall, but these things can never be certain.  Vardi swings by and takes the empty from him, and his silver.  "Havin' a good talk with Grunk, are ye?"




"A bastion of verbosity," jokes Friadoc with a smile at Vardi. "His wit is as sharp and quick as a glacier."

While talking with Vardi, Friadoc will place a small wager of three silver pieces on the dwarf's foe, if there are any takers.


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf gets his balance and with a quick fient right lowers his head, roars in rage and goes left head butting his much taller foe just a whisker to the left of his groin. He staggers back as if stunned by the force of his own blow. "I think most of them are buying it, how do we finish it?" Then raising his voice to a shout he adds, "I just hammered the only beardless midget in this cage human!"


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2007)

Rokelsh drops to his knees from the blow, his head coming level with the Dwarf's as he whispers through teeth clenched in pain "Like this." he says simple, dropping to one hand and looking for all the world like he won't get up.  When the dwarf looks away at the halfling, he turns and DECKS the dwarf with all his strength, then jumps on the dwarf and starts punching him until the dwarf feigns unconsciousness, before staggering to his feet.  "NEVER Hit me there!" He shouts, before looking around to the crowd and the guards at the gate.


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2007)

*Rogash*

Blindsided by the first blow, Rogash goes down and after flailing his arms and legs feebly for a bit lies still.


----------



## industrygothica (May 31, 2007)

"There's far worse than Grunk 'round here," Vardi says.  "Speakin' of worse, that's who ye wanna see if you wanna make a bet." She points to a spindly man in a plume hat sporting a fake smile weaving in and out through the patrons, collecting money as he goes.

Friadoc offers up his three silvers. "On the human," he says as he tosses them to the man, who in return offers the same fake smile and a wink.
------------------

The growd starts to get a bit restless again, but livens up as Rokelsh jumps on the dwarf and begins to pummel him.  As the dwarf seemingly loses consciousness, the audience erupts into a cheering frenzy.

The man in the plume hat rushes into the cage and pulls Rokelsh off the dwarf, and raises his hand.  "Your winner!" he announces over the cheering crowd.  And through his teeth so that only Rokelsh can hear he says, "I'll not be payin' you a bit for that farce, charlatan."

From nowhere the man rears back and kicks Rogash in the face while he's still down.  "One for the road!" he yells to the crowd, putting them on their feet again in a score of applause."  

(Ragash takes 2 points of non-lethal damage for the boot to the face.)


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2007)

*Rogash*

Rogash's face reddens with anger as well as from the blow, but he takes his lumps for now.


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

"Your crowd got the show they wanted.  Unless you want me to tell them ALL the fights are staged... I'm sure that would do your business good."    Rokelsh has decided he REALLY doesn't like this guy.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 2, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "There's far worse than Grunk 'round here," Vardi says.  "Speakin' of worse, that's who ye wanna see if you wanna make a bet." She points to a spindly man in a plume hat sporting a fake smile weaving in and out through the patrons, collecting money as he goes.




"Oh, I'm sure there is," says Friadoc with a look around. "It just screams den of iniquity."

Once his bet is made, Friadoc watches, however his face darkens slightly when the man kicks Rogash in the face. It grows darker still at the words.

"Well, that's pathetic," Friadoc says with little concern to keep it quiet. It wasn't a shout, but it was said at a normal tone, the disrespect in his voice is not even veiled.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Your crowd got the show they wanted.  Unless you want me to tell them ALL the fights are staged... I'm sure that would do your business good."    Rokelsh has decided he REALLY doesn't like this guy.




The man holds his stare for only a second when Rokelsh decides that he is not staring _at_ him, but more _through_ him, as if he concentrating on something--pulling something from his memory.  As quickly as he notices it, it is done, and life comes back to the man's eyes.  "You really don't want to do that, do you?" the man asks, still showing his false smile.

Rokelsh hadn't even thought of the answer before it came to his lips, but almost instinctually he muttered the word, and could hardly believe his own ears.  "No."

The man steps through the cage to the floor and holds the door for Rokelsh to exit.  The two thugs guarding the entrance to the barroom wait just outside the cage, presumably to collect Rogash's broken body and do with him what they door.  As Rokelsh steps out, the man in the plume hat whispers something to one of them before they enter the cage.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

Rokelsh Shook with barely constrained rage as he left the cage, watching the guards to see what they do with the dwarf as he gathers his gear.  Should they mishandle the dwarf anymore than is expected of such lowlifes (Kicking/Stabbing, or anything harsher), he charges back into the fray.  Otherwise, he follows the dwarf to ensure his safety, and plan their revenge.  His anger and frustration are clearly visible to any who care to look at him, as is his concern for the dwarf.

OH how he hated mages toying with his mind.

[sblock=ooc]
I'm thinking that wasn't normal magic.. maybe psionics... but Rokelsh wouldn't know the difference.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2007)

*Rogash*

Rogash watches the exchange with the man in the plumed hat and the big warrior with interest. He thinks, _I gonna cram that feathered hat down your thoat some day fancy man. _ Bracing himself for trouble, the dwarf gets ready to be removed.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 3, 2007)

The two goons enter the cage and get Rogash to his feet, maybe a little roughly.  From experience, Rogash knows that this is usually the part when they throw the unconscious loser out on the street, with his equipment soon following, however they bring Rogash over to a secluded table in dimly lit corner.  The man in the plume hat makes his way over, his teeth glowing through his obnoxious grin.  "There is still the matter of your tab, which has now doubled thanks to you and your friend's little farce."

-------------------

Rokelsh and Friadoc watch the two men drag the dwarf from the cage.  Friadoc expects to see him tossed out on his ear like the elf from before, but instead they take him to a secluded table in a dimly lit corner.  The man in the plume hat slowly walks up to him, his fake smile an obvious cover.  Together, the three hover over the dwarf threateningly as the man in the plume hat bends down to whisper something that only he can hear.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2007)

*Since you havent' stated otherwise, I'll assume for now that Rokelsh is able to access HIS gear*

After donning his hard-earned gear, Rokelsh frowns over at the corner table.  noticing that same halfling that had spoken up earlier lookign on in what appears to be dissaproval, he makes his way somewhat discreetly over to that table. "Doesn't look like they're giving him much of a break, does it?" He asks quietly as he stands nearby, trying to judge the halflings disposition.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2007)

*Rogash*

Keeping his voice low and reasonable Rogash says, "Hey, fancy man, you got a good show. The patrons are happy, why are you so hungry for blood? We put up a good fight and nobody is complaining. You get heavy with me and I'll sing to the law, the patrons and anybody that will listen that you put people in the cage against their will and then toss them in the street. Now, I'll be happy to walk out of here and do my drinking somewhere else and keep my mouth shut. You've already got all my money. I gave you my pride when I let that big lug win, what more do you want?"


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 4, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Doesn't look like they're giving him much of a break, does it?" He asks quietly as he stands nearby, trying to judge the halflings disposition.




"Not much," says Friadoc was he watches the Plumed Man and Rogash talk. "But, those types never like it when someone tries to beat them at their own game."

Overall Friadoc has the build of a lean, athletic halfling, however there is an economy about his movements that hints at his monastic lifestyle.

Not once does Friadoc look at Rokelsh, as it would have too many implications if he appear to know and talk to the fighter.

"Let me guess," asks Friadoc with a cool timber to his voice. "They coerce their combatants?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 4, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Keeping his voice low and reasonable Rogash says, "Hey, fancy man, you got a good show. The patrons are happy, why are you so hungry for blood? We put up a good fight and nobody is complaining. You get heavy with me and I'll sing to the law, the patrons and anybody that will listen that you put people in the cage against their will and then toss them in the street. Now, I'll be happy to walk out of here and do my drinking somewhere else and keep my mouth shut. You've already got all my money. I gave you my pride when I let that big lug win, what more do you want?"




"Ha!" the man laughs.  "The law?  You should know by now that we own the law.  Go ahead, tell them.  Tell the crowd."  He waves his hand as if giving him the opportunity to speak up.  Do you think they care why the fighters fight?  As long as they see a good show and as long as Vardi serves them their ale, they'll keep coming back.  Afterall, you did.

"But you're right.  You put on an impressive show, and though you could've caused an uproar, it looks as if you've skated through.  For that, I'll give you what you ask.  Leave here.  Do not return, but know that a favor is owed. Do not tarry when your skills are called upon."

The man does not wait for an answer before he turns to leave.  The two henchman remain to make sure Rogash finds his way out.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2007)

*Rogash*

Happy to get out of this place, Rogash gathers his gear with as much dignity as the men will allow. He gives a nod of respect to Rokelsh before he departs.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

Rokelsh remains standing where he is, keeping his eye on Rogash and the guards as he speaks quietly to Friadoc.  "Some.  I was offered money, but the dwarf did not fare so well..  And they didn't pay me, either.  I did not want to beat a man who wasn't there of his own free will, hence the show."


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 7, 2007)

The two thugs handle the dwarf's gear as they lead him out of the basement level and back up the stairs.

The man in the plume hat makes his way to Rokelsh.  "You might want to consider leaving while you still can.  Don't go far though, we'll be meeting again."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

Rokelsh fights down the urge to break the mans nose.  That was as clear a threat as he'd had in a while, and in his culture, Threats were meant to be addressed promptly and with finality.  He stood there for a moment, Pride fighting Common Sense as his fists clenched at his side.  Then without a word he cracked his neck, turned and left, trying to find the dwarf before he got too far.  It was obvious these guys would go after both of them, and if they were both together they stood a better chance.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 7, 2007)

As Rokelsh takes his leave, the man looks down at the halfling.  "I find it convenient that you placed your bet at the last minute, just as the human _beat_ that miserable dwarf.  Perhaps you were in on it?"  He bends down to whisper into Friadoc's ear.  "Mind yourself, or you'll find yourself endebted to me, just like your barmaid friend."   With a sadistic smirk, the man stands up.  "Don't think you'll be paid any winnings, and I'll be keeping your three gold--we'll call it a protection fee."  He takes his leave before Friadoc can respond.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

*There were probably about a half dozen people close to Rokelsh, and he and the halfling never looked at each other.*


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2007)

*Rogash*

Once outside the dwarf takes a minute to check his gear and secure his weapons before considering his next course of action.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 8, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *There were probably about a half dozen people close to Rokelsh, and he and the halfling never looked at each other.*




Noted.  I changed the narrative to reflect it.  Thanks.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 8, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> As Rokelsh takes his leave, the man looks down at the halfling.  "I find it convenient that you placed your bet at the last minute, just as the human _beat_ that miserable dwarf.  Perhaps you were in on it?"  He bends down to whisper into Friadoc's ear.  "Mind yourself, or you'll find yourself endebted to me, just like your barmaid friend."   With a sadistic smirk, the man stands up.  "Don't think you'll be paid any winnings, and I'll be keeping your three gold--we'll call it a protection fee."  He takes his leave before Friadoc can respond.




"Only a fool threatens a stranger," says Friadoc in a disappointed tone, however he did gain some information that he needed. On his way out, Friadoc stops by Vardi and says, "I think it best I go, for now, as I try not to punch someone the first time I meet them and that man is really weakening my resolve."


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 8, 2007)

Vardi glares at the man in the plume hat as Friadoc speaks.  "He does have that effect on people," she says quietly.  She then looks down to the halfling.  "You're a good man, I can tell.  You shouldn't come back here anymore, but if we ever get the Harpy back, your first mug is on me."

An _'ahem'_ from not far away steals Vardi's attention, and she quickly leaves to continue her duties.
------------------

Rogash takes a moment to look through and secure his gear.  To his surprise, everything seems to be in order.

Rokelsh emerges from the seedy tavern.  He notices the dwarf several yards away frantically going through his equipment, presumably to make sure everything is still there.

Friadoc makes his way through the crowd and out of the tavern.  The beaten dwarf stands several yards away, and the large human is walking towards him.

[sblock=Rogash]Having been in Irongate for some time, you are aware of the following:

It is believed that the man in the plume hat is a high-ranking officer in a local thieving guild. Activity from that guild has subsided as of late, and rumors are about as to why.

The alchemist disappeared several nights ago, leaving his shop and most of its contents behind.  Some say he was abducted, others that he left of his own volition.

There are reportedly strange sounds coming from the sewers at night.  Rogash hasn't heard them himself, but he's typically too drunk to care.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2007)

*Rogash*

Seeing his foe from the cage approach, Rogash nods to a shadowy doorway nearby and moves in that direction. He makes an attempt to clean himself up and waits for the big warrior should he choose to join him.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 10, 2007)

ooc: This should be a good place for a bit of rp'ing and letting your characters get to know one another.

[sblock=Rogash]Also, should anyone ask, you know that Vardi and her father used to have an inn and tavern of their own up until very recently.  For one reason or another, the Hanging Harpy has closed its doors, and Vardi's father has disappeared.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2007)

Rokelsh looks around a bit and casually makes his way over to the doorway.  Once inside, he looks down at the dwarf.  "I hope the events of the evening have not left your body.. or pride.. injured too much?"  He sticks out his hand  "My name is Rokelsh, I am a warrior and hunter from the desert tribes, and places beyond."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2007)

*Rogash*

Rogash takes the hand in a firm grip and offers up a broad grin. "Well, twas hard on the pride, but like the body, it will heal in time. I suspect that sticking that dandy's fancy hat down his throat would speed the process." He shrugs, "I'm Rogash of Clan Ungart and a former soldier." He gestures at the building they've just departed. "Unfortunately, our friend in the hat is an important member of the Thieves guild here in Irongate, or at least that's what I hear. The good news is they seem to have fallen on hard times, or at least have cut back on their activities. So maybe they have problems we could exploit if revenge is to your liking. On the way out it looked like we weren't the only ones to find they didn't like our friend in the hat."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2007)

Rokelsh nods his head, looking around and wondering where the halfling from the bar went."Aye, and If I know the little folks, he should be speaking up rather soon.  They tend to be rather curious little sneaks, though more honourable and dependable than their larger counterparts.  I wouldn't be surprised if he's allready been listening in on our conversation."

[sblock=OOC]
Friadoc?  Wanna prove Rokelsh right?
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 12, 2007)

Friadoc leans out from the side of the doorway, it's obvious that he is one of those who help promote stereotypes of halfling stealth.

"Well, you are both rather large," says Friadoc with a half-smile. "Although I'm more fair tempered than some, I would definitely like to see that man take a fall from the lofty heights his ego has taken him."

"It would be just and right," states Friadoc. "Vardi seems a nice enough girl and shouldn't be kept under the thumb of anyone." With a mischievous twinkle to his eye, the whipcord lean halfling adds, "Although I don't know what the Harpy is, I'm sure it'd bring a smile to her eye to return it to her and her own."

"I'm Friadoc of Chat'An," says the halfling, in way of introduction, however he is still leaning just inside the doorway.

OOC

Okay, Friadoc has stayed in the doorway as he is still hiding (using his skill and his elvish cloak) from outward observers, in that the two large guys make a nice additional distraction from his off to the side position.

Also, while talking with the two, Friadoc is keeping his eyes peeled as he does not underestimate the egotistically plumed man's cunning.

Friadoc's totals for Hide is +11 and Spot is +7.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Good to meet you Friadoc. If you didn't overhear, I'm Rogash of Clan Ungart. As to poor Vardi, she and her father had a much better place to do one's drinking called the 'Hanging Harpy'."  He shakes his head sadly, "I don't know the details, but Vardi's father is missing and the Harpy has shut down. That's the only reason I was in that hellhole." He jerks a thumb at the bar they so recently departed.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 14, 2007)

Friadoc remains well hidden as the conversation moves forward.  The sun has fully set and the light of the moon is filtered through autumn clouds; the smell of rain is in the air.

A whistling and a jingling grab the trio's attention, and Friadoc and Rogash recognize Kavros's large form stagger toward Crimson Dagger.  Apparently he's started his drunk somewhere else and only decided to finish it off at the Dagger.  You hope that he's actually finished his shift and not abandoned his post all together.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 18, 2007)

*bump*

Anyone home?


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 18, 2007)

After a momentary pause, Friadoc nods slightly as he says, "That explains a lot, as Vardi seems  cornered. Although she could escape, she wouldn't due to what I presume is her father's captivity."

"Hmmm." says Friadoc upon seeing Kavros' staggering form. "And, there, logic suggests, is our stalking horse."

"Kavros is either in on it," suggests Friadoc. "Or a victim of it, as he pointed me right here, as opposed to a more friendly place."

"So, I take it from your conversation that both of you, Rogash and Rokelsh," adds Friadoc with a grin. "That you'd both be willing to bring the plumed jackass down?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2007)

*Rogash*

"You have the right of it. I'd see him taken down a peg if we can. Of course such a course may be costly, he has some standing in the underworld here. We'll need to be cautious."  

OOC: Sorry took a short vacation, but I'm back and now resuming regular posting.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 21, 2007)

So, where from here?


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 21, 2007)

OOC

I was waiting to see if there was more input before I blathered on, since I know I have a tendancy to just post-storm/take over things, as IG has seen in our Dark*Matter campaign...so, I can post again, soon, I just want to see if Rok had anything to throw in.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

*Just back from my week-long vacation.  Sorry for holding things up.*

"I would be honoured to assist you in this, it seems a much worthier cause than drunken brawling."

Rokelsh glances at the man the other two seem to know.
"Perhaps we should go somewhere else and share information, and come up with a plan.  I doubt just bursting in would work as well as one might hope."

[sblock=ooc]
Was it just the 3 of us or were there other PC's in this game?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 21, 2007)

[sblock]There should be three other PCs that will arrive shortly.  They are currently finishing up the first part of this adventure, and are in the midst of the last battle now.  My intent is to tie the two story lines together to make for a fairly seemless merger.  If not, then I've got some serious adjusting to do, because I don't believe that 3 6th level PCs will be able to tackle what I've got planned.  At least I hope not.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2007)

*Rogash*

Rubbing a sore spot Rogash agrees, "I've had enough drunken brawling for one day. Where can we go to talk? Does anyone know when Vardi will be done with work? She might have useful information?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 21, 2007)

Rogash would be the only on who knew when Vardi gets off work, but he doesn't remember ever being sober enough to remember ever seeing her leave.

As the trio discuss their options, the night goes on and the crowded streets become less so.  A few young street urchins flit through the shadows here and there, but know enough of Rogash to leave him be, especially when he's sober, which he appears to be now--at least for the most part.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 24, 2007)

Again, where from here?


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 24, 2007)

"I say we find a room at a near-by inn," suggests Friadoc. "You two leave first, I'll catch-up in a moment, that way no one can put us together, yet."

"We'll need a room with it's own heart and table," says Friadoc. "It'll help for planning."  He then adds, "Hopefully there's a plae near here, so we can watch for Vardi leaving."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2007)

After a bit more conversing, Rokelsh suggests the Inn he's been staying at for the last couple nights, and leads them to it.

*OOC EDIT: OK, that's just kinda creepy.. Two days nothing, then 2 posts at the exact same time saying basically the same thing...*


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 24, 2007)

The trio make their way to a nearby inn, Friadoc arriving a little later than the others.  It's a nice place, but, unfortunately you can't see the Crimson Blade from any vantage point within or around the building.

ooc: Creepy indeed...


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 25, 2007)

OOC

Nice. Gotta love that mojo.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2007)

*Rogash*

Looking like he is starting to work on tomorrow's hangover early Rogash follows along with  Rokelsh. 

OOC: Sorry I missed the appointed posting time of 1:30 on Sunday. Please send me an email so I don't miss the next one.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Looking like he is starting to work on tomorrow's hangover early Rogash follows along with  Rokelsh.
> 
> OOC: Sorry I missed the appointed posting time of 1:30 on Sunday. Please send me an email so I don't miss the next one.




Rokelsh arrives at the Inn, picking up a room key and heads to the room with the others.

"So what is our plan?  I have planned and participated in many battles, though never within the limits and limitations imposed by a City."
*ooc: Next week.  Same bat time, Same bat channel.*


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Well, to put it on a military footing for you, I think we need to determine what forces are allied with our enemy and we need to get an idea of where they are on the terrain." He rubs an aching forehead. "I only know rumors. Our friend is supposed to be a criminal,  yet as of late their activities have been curtailed. The best hope we could have is that his organization is already involved in a struggle of sorts and we could perhaps join with the other side. The enemy of my enemy..."


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 26, 2007)

"..could still be the enemy."

"It's a start, though," says Friadoc as he scribbles a few notes on a piece of parchment using a sharpened sliver of charcoal. "It'd be easy enough, with no fair amount of luck, if we'd be able to play the two, or more sides against each other."

"Personally, I'd be happy with all the criminals ending up with the stinky end of things," grins Friadoc. "With the innocent back in a happy place and an effective watch guarding them..."

"...of course, I also like happy endings in stories, free pints, and a lady's bouncy hind..," with a chuckle Friadoc says. "...Well, you get the idea."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2007)

*Rogash*

With a laugh Rogash says, "I do indeed. Unfortnately, in the stories the dwarves rarely get the girl. I am still in favor of a happy ending."


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 27, 2007)

The night passes quietly.  Rogash knows nothing of the guild itself, but is certain that any street rat worth his weight in salt has the information.  Extracting may prove a little more difficult, however.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2007)

*Rogash*

After drinking a prodigious amount of water in hopes of reducing the severity of his impending hangover, Rogash suggests, "Let's get out on the streets and see if we can find a fellow or two who might be able to give us more information about the local guild."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2007)

"And what sort of negotiations would you suggest?  I'm not all that comfortable in cities, so I prefer not to spend as much time in them.  As such, I know little of what makes people in the city share information.  Words, Force, Money?  Er.. we don't exactly have a lot of the latter, but we're plentifully resourced of the first two."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2007)

*Rogash*

"I think words and force will have to do, perhaps with a wee draught of strong drink added in for good measure, though I must say this morning the thought of a drink does my stomach no favors."


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 28, 2007)

"We might want to try money, too," Friadoc suggest. "It'd do us little favor to have the guild after us this early in the game."

With that said, Friadoc reached into one of the pouches on his haversack and will some gold into his palm.

Turning, he then hands four gold pieces to both men as he says, "I suggest hitting a money changer and having those turned into silver and copper pieces."

"Try and stay low, since just a few silver is man families weekly wage," adds Friadoc. "Also, keep our intentions vague, although I'm sure the guild will get why we're asking about the poppin' jay, it gives them some deniability."

"Lastly," finishes Friadoc. "I saw we meet ever couple of hours, that way we know if any of us are in trouble and we'll have a good idea where that trouble was, too."

"Does that sound okay to you both?" Friadoc askes of the two, larger people here.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 28, 2007)

"Works for me." Rokelsh Nodded.  "Where would you suggest I start?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2007)

*Rogash*

"I have no objection to working alone if you think we'll attract too much attention together. I suppose after the show Rokelsh and I put on last night we'd best not be seen as fast friends about town."  He runs his fingers through his hair considering. "One of us should start in the area of the shuttered Hanging Harpy. You want to go there?"


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 29, 2007)

"I'd make a suggestion," says Friadoc with a shrug. "But, I'm not from Irongate..."

"Although if you were to look for things like..." Friadoc will give the men a brief outline of things and signs to look for, he won't teach them Thieves Cant, persay, but he'll give them a rough enough idea on what might clue them in on a person or place of interest.

OOC

Basically, it might give their Gather Informations, or Spots a +2 circumstancial bonus, but that's up to IG.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 29, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "I'd make a suggestion," says Friadoc with a shrug. "But, I'm not from Irongate..."
> 
> "Although if you were to look for things like..." Friadoc will give the men a brief outline of things and signs to look for, he won't teach them Thieves Cant, persay, but he'll give them a rough enough idea on what might clue them in on a person or place of interest.
> 
> ...




[sblock=ooc]It might, but I wouldn't bet on it.   [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 29, 2007)

Industrygothica's "The Hive" said:
			
		

> The next morning you gather gear and head back to Irongate, arriving at midday. You first stop is at the Hanging Harpy to deliver the nuts to Loddie, and perhaps get an explanation in return. After all, one of yours was lost in the endeavor, so an explanation as to why is most definately justified.
> 
> Tanith and Jonas lead the way to the Harpy, while Shai's eyes are filled with wanderlust. The Hanging Harpy is just around the corner.




Tanith Dathius, Jonas Cleighton, and Shaimon Hu'u, with his faithful wolf Dyspeer approach the Hanging Harpy expecting some answers, and at the very least a good meal.  Jonas remembers the sun shining through the easter window early in the morning and highlighting the beautiful Varid's just so, and was looking forward to the sight once more.  Even Tanith wouldn't mind a bite of fine breakfast at the Harpy either.

The trio is a bit suprised, however, when they finally reach the Hanging Harpy to notice that the doors and windows are barred.  A hand-written message is scawled across the door that reads simply "Out of Business."
------------------

Friadoc passes his advise to the others, though it's nothing that the dwarf Rogash hadn't already known.   Rokelsh had taken it under advisement, though with his size, he may be better suited to intimidation.  Of course, that may lead to an intervention by the authorities as well, so the group wasn't too hopeful of gathering any information through Rokelsh.  Nonetheless, he vowed to do what he could.

The trio agree that they will go their separate ways and see what they see, and the that Halfling Friadoc will start at the Hanging Harpy.  They'll meet back at the inn in a few hours for what was supposed to be lunch, but will surely be supper after their unintended late start.
With that, the trio go about their business.

Friadoc arrives at the sight of the Hanging Harpy and isn't surprised to see it boarded up.  A trio of humans stand at the front door reading the script scrawled across it.  The halfling notices a look--a mixture of anger and concern--appear their faces, or at least two of them; the largest of them looks a bit clueless.

[sblock=ooc]This is the OOC thread we'll be using from now on.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> industrygothica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2007)

*Rogash*



			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> "Although if you were to look for things like..." Friadoc will give the men a brief outline of things and signs to look for, he won't teach them Thieves Cant, per say, but he'll give them a rough enough idea on what might clue them in on a person or place of interest.
> 
> OOC
> 
> Basically, it might give their Gather Informations, or Spots a +2 circumstancial bonus, but that's up to IG.




When Friadoc starts to give phrases in Cant, Rogash responds in Cant, "Don't teach your grandmother to suck eggs." He does this with a smile of course and does not otherwise interrupt so that Rokelsh can gain the benefit of his wisdom. 

Rogash goes off to change some gold into lesser coins and then finds a shop selling something aromatic for breakfast, a nice meat pie perhaps? He buys a half dozen and proceeds to one of the poorer districts happily munching while swinging the others in a bag to allow their aroma to spread. He makes for alleys and doorways where the disenfranchised residents of Irongate spend their nights. He strolls about waiting to see what his culinary lure will draw in.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 29, 2007)

Suprised to see the doors and windows barred, Tanith turns to the others. "Apparently things were worse off then the owner let on. It is a shame, I really loved this place. I wonder what happened."


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 29, 2007)

Friadoc doesn't reply to Rogash's comment, save for a sly half-grin as he continues his instruction. Although the young halfling was sure he didn't need to give the quick primer on the cant, he learned long ago never to assume.

Upon arriving near the Hanging Harpy, Friadoc moves a bit closer to the group, although not close enough for them to think he's out to filch their goods.

Once he hears their conversation, the lean halfling decides to test the waters for allies, since the group mostly appears concerned.

Friadoc carries himself with a somewhat more disciplined grace and strength than most halflings, although save for a walking staff he appears quite unarmed. His clothing is simple traveller's clothing, however the tones look like they could easily be lost in urban or rural shadows.

"It's a real shame that the place shutdown," says Friadoc after Tanith speaks. "But, with the father missing, what else could Vardi do, save take a job at the Crimson Dagger?"

Obvious disdain for the Crimson Dagger, though, taints the name when Friadoc says it.

"Oh, sorry for interupting," says Friadoc with a nod and a smile. "But, I couldn't help but overhear your comment." With a wry chuckle, the halfling adds, "The name's Friadoc, of Chat'An."


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 30, 2007)

"Jonas of Heironeous" an armored man with the insignia of the priesthood clearly visible says.

"The Crimson Dagger? Hmmm."

He looks at his companions. "Let us find a lace to stay. I could use some food a nd a bath. And I need to speak with the brothers of my order. We can seek her out later tonight".


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 30, 2007)

-- Rogash (Gather Information 16+2=18) --

Rogash finds himself instinctively heading toward the docks district, the poorest section of any of the larger cities, and always a wealth of information.  A few beggars, grown men, hit him up for his wares, but it turns out to be the children who have what Rogash wants.  These little street urchins know everything about the city, and some might even work for the guild, or a rival, in some low-level entry position.  

"Da 'Angin' 'Arpy ye say?  Dat's what happen when ye cross Duran, don' give 'em what 'e pays for."

"Don' know where Duran's been, but his boys is scared.  The watch thinks they's up t'somethin', but I think they scared.  Been quiet up at the manor."

"What manor?  Well, Whitestone Manor, o' course.  That's their hideout.  Say, you got anymore o' them meat pies?"

-- Friadoc (Gather Information 16+2=18) --

After your encounter with the newly arrived trio you continue your quest for information.  You discover that eerie sounds have been coming from the sewers, mostly at night.  The Watch ignored it at first, dismissing it is folk having too much to drink, but apparently there are more and more reports, or a member of the Watch heard it himself.  They are considering sending a patrol down to check it out.

You also discover that the missing alchemist isn't missing at all, but was seen silently sneaking out of town in the middle of the night.  Nobody seems to know why, but it was shortly before the reports in the sewers started.  Some are saying they are linked.  That alchemist was a strange sort.

-- Rokelsh (Gather Information 17-1=16) --

You discover that Loddie was in trouble with Duran's guild because of an unpaid debt.  The town is pretty much scared of Duran and his men and steer clear of them if they can.

You also discover that the missing alchemist is not missing at all, but secretly sneaked out of town late one night.  That's the rumor, at least.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2007)

*Rogash*

Having dispensed the meat pies and feeling rather pleased with himself, Rogash sets off for the appointed meeting place to share what he's found out.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2007)

Rokelsh is not exactly shocked by the news, though is dissapointed to find that the people seem so scared.  That is probably an indication that they are prone to making people dissapear. 
Well, perhaps he could find some information by 'talking' to one of these men.
With that in mind, Rokelsh sets out to find a thief.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 1, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Jonas of Heironeous" an armored man with the insignia of the priesthood clearly visible says.
> 
> "The Crimson Dagger? Hmmm."
> 
> He looks at his companions. "Let us find a lace to stay. I could use some food a nd a bath. And I need to speak with the brothers of my order. We can seek her out later tonight".




Before departing, Friadoc would offer up the same inn that he is staying at, as a possible place for the group to stay.

"It's off the beaten track," offers Friadoc. "But, it seems a nice enough place."

With that offered, Friadoc will make his way back down the street, blending with the shadows as he continues on his investigation.

Later on, at the appointed time, he'll join up with his two compatriots and share intel.

"So, not only did the alchemist slip out of town," says Friadoc. "But, it was right before these weird noises in the sewers started up."

"Oh, one other thing," says Friadoc. "When I swung by the Hanging Harpy, there were three humans there, fresh from the road I'd say, who seemed rather surprised that it was shutdown." With a sly grin, he adds, "I planted a bit of the curiosity seed in their ears, so perhaps if there are as displeased about it as they looked to be, we might gain some additional allies in the mix."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 1, 2007)

"He seemed a nice fellow," Tanith says as the halfling departs. "I haven't met many of his kind. Maybe we should go stay at the Hanging Harpy as he suggested. I'd really like to ask him about more information about Vardi's missing father. And I could really use a bath."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 1, 2007)

ooc:  It's _Vardi_, ftr, and the _Hanging Harpy_.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 1, 2007)

" *Good. We'll set up camp there, and I'll go see if my fellows of Heironeous know anything about what's going on here*."

Jonas has his bath, a good meal, a shave and a bath, and puts on his polished and cleaned armor, and heads off towards the temple of Heironeous. He's happy to accept anyone coming with him, but he knows conversions take a long time   .

Unless any of the party has any objections he'll take the gear of his dead companion with him, to donate to the church.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 1, 2007)

The priests at Heironeous's temple happily take Jonas's donations.  In return they supply him with 3 potions of _cure moderate wounds_ and a scroll of _bull's strength_.

"Heironeous has great plans for you," says one of them.  "Do not take his gifts for granted."

Jonas asks for information about the Hanging Harpy and the priests sadly tell you nothing much more than you already knew.  

"Loddie was in debt to a terrible man when his payment came due.  His disappearance is certainly not accidental, and it appears that his girl has been working it off for him at that... place.  Rumor has it that the old man sent a group to collect something, and to bring it back here for payment, but I fear even that may be too late.  Duran has fallen silent.  If something unforeseen has happened to him, then I fear that the girl may never see her father again."

"What's that?  _You_ were the ones hired?  Well then, you've certainly got your work cut out for you now that you've returned.  The strange noises coming from the sewers, the alchemists's and Loddie's disappearance--they're all related somehow, I believe.  Where to start?  Well, that's for you to decide."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 2, 2007)

*Rogash*

In response to Friadoc's information Rogash tells his own tale. "It seems that Duran and his people are based out of a place called Whitestone Manor or just 'The Manor'. Word on the streets is that they haven't been very active and that their scared, though the watch things their up to something. Either way very interesting." He considers, "I'm game to approach the others, we could use some allies. I'd also like to get a look at this 'Whitestone Manor'."


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> "Oh, sorry for interupting," says Friadoc with a nod and a smile. "But, I couldn't help but overhear your comment." With a wry chuckle, the halfling adds, "The name's Friadoc, of Chat'An."




The big man smiles. "I'm Shai," he says. Then he pats the head of a rough looking wolf in chain barding. At the touch, the wolf sits easily, all threat gone as its tongue lolls out. "This is Dyspeer."

The smile fades, though, as the news of Vardi's disappearance sinks in. "Seems we can't go anywhere these days without folks losin' family and friends."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2007)

Rokelsh continues trying to find a thief...
*Search +0 ?*


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 2, 2007)

The doors open to the inn as a woman dressed in traveller's gear walks in. Her cloak is fairly dusty and her hair tangled. She appraoches the bartender and seems to be booking a room and a bath. Coin is exchanged and she heads upstairs.

An hour later she comes back down stairs free of dust from her travels, but her hair still seems tangled and this time damp. She sits at one of the tables with an empty book in front of her and starts writing in it. She seems oblivous to everything else going on in the inn, even her own drink she ordered as it grows warm.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 2, 2007)

Rokelsh walks the streets in search for a thief.  Since there are no signs on any doors advertising such, he has to do it the hard way, looking in alleyways and in dark niches.  Unfortunately, his efforts prove futile, until a thought occurs to him:

_Perhaps the best way to find a thief is to make a thief find you._


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 3, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> The doors open to the Hanging Harpy as a woman dressed in traveller's gear walks in. Her cloak is fairly dusty and her hair tangled. She appraoches the bartender and seems to be booking a room and a bath. Coin is exchanged and she heads upstairs.
> 
> An hour later she comes back down stairs free of dust from her travels, but her hair still seems tangled and this time damp. She sits at one of the tables with an empty book in front of her and starts writing in it. She seems oblivous to everything else going on in the inn, even her own drink she ordered as it grows warm.




OOC

Okay, maybe I'm confused, but isn't the Hanging Harpy closed? That's Vardi's inn, right?

Mista Collins, did you mean to post that you were in the inn (chuckles, nice), that the others are gathering at and that Friadoc, Rokelsh, and Rogash are staying?


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 3, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> OOC
> 
> Okay, maybe I'm confused, but isn't the Hanging Harpy closed? That's Vardi's inn, right?
> 
> Mista Collins, did you mean to post that you were in the inn (chuckles, nice), that the others are gathering at and that Friadoc, Rokelsh, and Rogash are staying?




OOC: i was confused. thought IG's post (#120) was in reference to the name of the place you guys were staying.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 3, 2007)

So, on with the action...

Jonas is at the temple.  Tanith, and I assume Shai are at the as-yet-unnamed inn.  The others are out seeing what sort of information there is to gather.

Seems it may be time for a gathering of the minds to determine the next step.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2007)

*Rogash*

The Dwarf wants a quick look at Whitestone Manor before he meets up with the others.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 3, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The Dwarf wants a quick look at Whitestone Manor before he meets up with the others.




Whitestone Manor lies just outside of town.  While it is certainly possible to go and have a look at the goings-on, there'll be nothing quick about it.

Does Rogash still want to go?


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> So, on with the action...
> 
> Jonas is at the temple.  Tanith, and I assume Shai are at the as-yet-unnamed inn.  The others are out seeing what sort of information there is to gather.
> 
> Seems it may be time for a gathering of the minds to determine the next step.




OOC: Yeah, Shai'll stick with Tanith, unless she indicates she wants to be alone. In that case, he'll find his own seat at the bar, Dyspeer taking a spot on the floor near him.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Whitestone Manor lies just outside of town.  While it is certainly possible to go and have a look at the goings-on, there'll be nothing quick about it.
> 
> Does Rogash still want to go?




OOC: No, guess he'll wait for a group field trip. Thanks.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 3, 2007)

Enjoying Shai's company as she writes in her journal, she occasionally asks the man to describe his impression of what they encountered in the days prior to now. She continues to write until she is satisfied she got most of the details. Allowing the ink to dry, she sits back and enjoys the evening, hoping to ask Friadoc, of Chat'An a few questions once he returns.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 4, 2007)

Once Rogash meets up with Rokelsh and Friadoc, the halfling will relate the information that he previousy shared with Rokelsh, which includes the information about the group of humans that he ran into at the Hanging Harpy.

Afterwards, Friadoc says, "I think we should head back to the inn and see if the others have arrived, that way we can see if they're prone to joining our cause."

With a grin, he adds, "Doubling our numbers might make this a smidge easier."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Well, I guess you're right, increasing our numbers could help. Of course I'd hate to stack the deck too far in my favor." The dwarf grins at this, "but in this case I'll make an exception." He rubs a bruise from last nights' battle absently as he considers, "To the inn then."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 6, 2007)

It appears everyone is at the inn (I'm assuming that Jonas went back after his meeting at the temple).  So far your obvious choices are investigating the strange noises coming from the sewers or making the short hike out of town and having a look at Whitestone Manor.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2007)

*Rogash*

OOC: Hmm, a pleasant stroll in the country or a slog through filth ridden sewers? Rogash is definately the hard core sort to opt for the latter.


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2007)

*Ooc*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> It appears everyone is at the inn (I'm assuming that Jonas went back after his meeting at the temple).  So far your obvious choices are investigating the strange noises coming from the sewers or making the short hike out of town and having a look at Whitestone Manor.




OOC: I thought we'd decided to try to talk to Loddie's daughter once Jonas was done at the temple and we met the others? Or did they talk to her earlier and get all the info we'd have gotten?


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 6, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> OOC: I thought we'd decided to try to talk to Loddie's daughter once Jonas was done at the temple and we met the others? Or did they talk to her earlier and get all the info we'd have gotten?




Nope.  Nobody has talked to her since their initial meeting last night.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 6, 2007)

Once Friadoc, Rokelsh, and Rogash make their way to the mysterious inn, he'll get the three of them a table and order up some refreshments after their day of investigation.

Although he would have noticed them earlier, it won't be until he is at their own table that Friadoc will make eye contact with those he came across earlier. He'll nod and offer a polite smile, even a slight wave.

It's obvious that the table could hold more people, if they were inclined.


OOC

I won't be able to reply again for a few hours, as I'm off to my tabletop game, but once I'm back I'll reply quite handily.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 7, 2007)

Seeing the odd halfling enter with two others, Tanith leans to Shai and speaks softly. "Do you think they might be able to answer questions about The Hanging Harpy?" Waiting for his response, she continues. "I guess there is only one way to find out for sure."

Closing her book and standing up from her table, Tanith makes her way over to their table with her drink in her left hand and her book tucked underneath her right arm. "May I sit and have a chat?" Tanith asks with a smile that doesn't seem to fit her face that well. She could be beautiful if she attempted to look her best, but time spent primping is time spent away from educating herself.

Once seated she sets her book on the seat next to her. "I am Tanith Dathius. I didn't get a chance to introduce myself to you earlier, Friadoc. I was overly concerned about The Hanging Harpy and forgot my manners." A look of displeasure and sadness crosses her face. "But you seemed to have some knowledge of what occured and was hoping you could tell me more of what transpired."


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 7, 2007)

"Most definately," says Friadoc as a greeting to Tanith. "In fact, your compatriots are more then welcome to join our table as well."

"No need to apologize, either," adds Friadoc. "I was in such a hurry to catch up with my companions, that I didn't leave you much of a chance to introduce yourselves." With a sly wink and chuckle, he adds, "The brothers often said I was prone to try and be in two places at once, more often than naught."

"By the way, before I forget myself, this is Rokelsh," says Friadoc as he indicates the human. "And Rogash," by way of introducing the dwarf.

"So, as for what is going on," begins Friadoc as he relates what they know, or think they know, so far to the other group. "It was when I arrived at the Crimson Dagger, after a surely guard pointed me in that direction, and saw Vardi, who seemed not only out of place, but less than desireful to be there..."

Friadoc will relate the events up until know, although he'll leave it to Rokelsh and Rogash to give detail of their own ideas and parts in what he's related.

But, the basics of what Friadoc will relate is as follows:

Vardi appears to be working off her father's debt, quite likely against her will and most likely for the rest of her life due to the methods of her "employer", the man with the white plummed hate.

Not only is it obvious that Friadoc does not like the man, but he also feels that the man is using some uncanny means, be it preternatural or supernatural (I.E. Psionics or Magics), to keep his system in play.

Also, Friadoc relates how the flesh peddler, for that is what the man is, muscles people into debts that he forces them to "work" off before he finally tosses them out on the street and takes them for all of their posessions.

Finally, Friadoc relates what he has learned about the father's disappearance, the possible "things" in the sewer.

All in all, a mystery is afoot.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2007)

*Rogash*

Never shy, the Dwarf jumps in, "A pleasure to meet you Tanith Dathius." He extends a strong battlescared hand. Once the talk turns to the man in the plumed hat, Rogash adds, "Our friend in the plumed hat, is part of Duran's gang working out of a place called Whitestone Manor just outside of town." After a moments hesitation to gage his audience the Dwarf continues. "Duran has wronged too many people with his methods and I for one won't tolerate such treatment. I'm gonna take him down a peg. My companions here have similar notion. Duran and his people haven't been very active lately, which may mean they have a problem or an enemy we can turn to our advantage. The watch suspects they are planning something. If that's the case then I'd like to foil their plan." He ticks off points on his fingers as he continues. "Our leads so far are, Vardi and her father, the missing alchemist, the strange noises in the sewers and the gangs' base at Whitestone manor."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 7, 2007)

Except that the man in the plumed hat isn't Duran, but Duran's right hand.  Or was, at least...

And I should point out, as I didn't before, that the alchemist's abandoned shop is also open for investigation. as well as Whitestone Manor and the sewers.  And of course you could always return to the Crimson Dagger to question what's-his-face, though your reception may be questionable.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2007)

OOC: Fixed the post to correct my misunderstanding about Duran. Rogash votes for the Sewers.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 8, 2007)

Rogash votes to check out the sewers.  With his few connections, he may be able to get a few gold pieces out of the local authorities for your trouble as well, should you all agree.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 9, 2007)

Although Friadoc is not in this for any financial gain, he could see going the sewer route as a subtle start to an endeavor that eventually will get loud and messy.

So, he'd be okay with a sewer start, too. At least the funds would cover the cleaning bill(s).


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 9, 2007)

Wanting to get to the bottom of Vardi's father's disappearance, Tanith agrees to the sewers. "I am not too keen on the mess it will be, but if that is what is required, then I am for it."


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 9, 2007)

"*Yes*." Jonas says. "*If there's something in the sewers threathening this town, we should investigate. It will create some goodwill from the rulers in this town, and we'll need it if when we tangle with the thieves in this town. They'll have plenty of bought cronies in the town council*."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds like we have a plan of attack now; the sewers it is.

The local officials will agree to pay each of you a small award for searching the sewers and finding the source of the disturbance, or lack thereof, as they still are not convinced of anything out of the ordinary.  As far as they are concerned, this is merely an information gathering quest to prove to the community that nothing sinister is afoot.

There are three entrances into the sewers: one north of town, near the Hanging Harpy; one farther south not too far from the abandoned alchemist's shop; and a third somewhere between the two.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 9, 2007)

"Well," says Friadoc. "I'm not a firm believer in coincidences, I say we aim for the entrace between the Harpy and the alchemist's."

"It'll allow us to look into the mystery below,"  suggests Friadoc. "As well as check for any connection to the Hanging Harpy and the mess with the feathered fop."


----------



## jkason (Jul 9, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> "Well," says Friadoc. "I'm not a firm believer in coincidences, I say we aim for the entrace between the Harpy and the alchemist's."
> 
> "It'll allow us to look into the mystery below,"  suggests Friadoc. "As well as check for any connection to the Hanging Harpy and the mess with the feathered fop."




Shai shrugs. "We can go bug squishing from whichever direction ya like," he says, seemingly neutral on the matter of which entrance to take. He does, however, look quite shame-faced as he turns to his canine friend. "Sorry about what it's like to smell like for you, Dys," he says to the wolf. "But I promise to give you a good wash afterwards."

[sblock=Spells Prepared]orisons (5, DC 12): Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds x2, Detect Magic, Detect Poison
1st level(4, DC 13): Calm Animals, Speak with Animals, Magic Fang, Entangle
2nd level (3, DC 14): Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Spider Climb[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Aye, between the two would be my vote."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 9, 2007)

_The DM pops off the lid to his dice container.  Several windows pop open on his computer screen, each containing various homemade maps and descriptive information.  He doesn't realize that he is wringing his hands, and a sadistic chortle escapes from his snarled lips._ I was so hoping they'd pick that one,_ he thinks to himself._

Update coming soon..


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2007)

OOC: Um, the DM seems positively giddy at our choice. Is it too late to change my vote?


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 10, 2007)

The overgrown weeds behind Tabitha's General Store make spotting the sewer grate a more difficult task than it should be, but you are all certain that this is the place.  After more than a few minutes one of you finally catches a glint of the descending sun bounce off of the iron grate.  It is obvious that the dirt-caked grate hasn't been lifted in years, and finding a suitable finger-hold is a near impossible task.  Eventually the group triumphs over the grate, and Shai and Rokelsh heave it off the opening together, grunting in unison.  Almost immediately the disturbed air below begins to rise and the group is nearly overcome by the stench.

A small platform lies directly below the opening in the ground, but it'll take a drop longer than any of you are tall to get there (about 10 feet).  Beyond that is only dark.


----------



## jkason (Jul 10, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> A small platform lies directly below the opening in the ground, but it'll take a drop longer than any of you are tall to get there (about 10 feet).  Beyond that is only dark.




Shai covers his nose and mouth a moment as he adjusts to the vapors, then tries to get a look below. Shaking his head, he pulls a sunrod from his backpack. He bangs it on the ground to light it, then holds it down into the opening, trying to shed some light on the situation past the platform. 

"I got some rope if we need to lower ourselves down, but before that: since we surely ain't smelling anything coming, we best be able to see it."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2007)

*Rogash*

"We've never worked together, should we talk about who goes first and what sort of skills you all have?" He taps his chest proudly, "I'm a fair hand with axe or bow and I've been in a few scrapes." With a wry grin at Rokelsh he adds, "Not much of a wrestler or cage fighter though." He continues, "I'm no stranger to slipping in quietly behind the lines and I can see down there without that fancy light stick if you want me to scout ahead."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 10, 2007)

"I study magic." Tanith says as she looks from Rogash to her own person. "As you can probably tell by the limited weapons and lack of armor. I like to study everything possible, but most my interest lies in illusions."

As Tanith watches Shai look down the hole, she continues with a smirk. "And I'd prefer to be in between those who are capable of handling themselves with weapons."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 10, 2007)

Shai and Rogash take turns looking down the hole to see what they're getting in to.  About 10 feet separates the ground and the top of a small platform, about 10 feet square--it's just barely big enough to hold all of you, should you decide to climb on at the same time.

A small flight of steps leads down from the platform into large muck-filled room that extends to a point beyond what either of you can see.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 11, 2007)

"At the Flannae-tel Monastery, which you probably know as the Chat'an Monastary," says Friadoc, even though few people have heard of the elusive sect of monks being far from Cairn Hills. Fewer still, if any, can even recall having met one of militant brothers or sisters. "I learned to walk the path of the spirit of cat and fox, it is a cunning path that whose teachings add to the balance of body and soul."

"As with others of my people," adds the young halfling. "I am gifted with stealth, however Jat Won shows that balance of one's body and mind can turn even the smallest reed into razored steel."

"While I cannot see in the dark," finishes the lithe man, with a sly smile that almost belies the dangerous nature of the rogue-monk. "The shadow is my friend."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2007)

*Rogash*

His grin grows as the others reveal their skills. Taking the offered rope, Rogash says, "A fine company. I'll take a look around down here as you decide how you fall out in the order of march."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 11, 2007)

Rogash slides down the rope onto the platform below to have a better look around.  He can feel the churning in his stomach even before he frees himself of the rope, and as the vileness of the place sets in fully he begins to wretch uncontrollably (fort 6+6=fail, Rogash is nauseated).

The others watch as Rogash lowers himself into the mouth of the sewer, and are more than a little revolted as they watch him toss his lunch into the filth below.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2007)

*Rogash*

Having rid himself of the last of his meat pie breakfast, Rogash turns his face upward. "Oh, its foul down here. If I can't get aclimated there is no point in trying to go on." He struggles to regain control.


----------



## jkason (Jul 11, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> As Tanith watches Shai look down the hole, she continues with a smirk. "And I'd prefer to be in between those who are capable of handling themselves with weapons."




Shai blushes, smiling at the wizard. "Shucks. I guess I am pretty good at squishing things, and Dys has a nasty bite, too.

"Other than that, my spirit quest's taught me how to ask the wind and fire and plants and animals to help when I need it. That's how I got Dyspeer, actually."



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Having rid himself of the last of his meat pie breakfast, Rogash turns his face upward. "Oh, its foul down here. If I can't get aclimated there is no point in trying to go on." He struggles to regain control.




Shai grimaces at the sight. "Right enough," he concurs, staying clear of entering until they determine if their entire trip will be a fight against vomiting. "Lemme know if you need back up, and we can hoist.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 12, 2007)

At the sounds alone of Rogash losing his lunch, Tanith does all she can to fight back the urge to do the same; but is unsuccessful as she leaves some of her lunch in the overgrown weeds.

Wiping her mouth with the sleeves of her robe, Tanith forces a smile. "Sorry about that. I can handle many grotesque things, but I don't deal well with vomit."


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 12, 2007)

Leaning over the opening, Friadoc cups his hands around his mouth and shouts down to Rogash.

"If you have a piece of cloth, like a bandage hankerchef, pour some water on it and tie it around your face," instructs the little man. "It should help."

After parsing out the instructions, Friadoc pulls out his own hankerchef, a dark earthy color, and pours water onto it.

"I've had to deal with noxious gases and foul odors before," Friadoc says with a dismissive shrug. "Curiosity doesn't always skin a cat, sometimes it just leaves them in a stink."

Once done, Friadoc will make his way down the rope, as well.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 12, 2007)

Friadoc follows his own advise and wraps a water-soaked cloth around his mouth before cimbing down the rope.  As he lands on the platform, almost on cue, he too begins to toss his lunch violently into the mess below (fort 4+2+6=fail, nauseated for 2 rounds).  Fortunately he manages to remove the cloth from his face before he does so.

Rogash does eventually manage to compose himself, though he can still feel the bile sitting in his throat (fort 16+6=pass).

[sblock=ooc]I gave Friadoc a +2 circumstance bonus for the wet cloth.  Didn't help much in this case, but he'll get a second shot in two rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 12, 2007)

Hoping her stomach doesn't hold anything else it might want to empty out of itself, Tanith climbs down the rope to join the other two.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2007)

*Rogash*

Finally, finding himself able to function again, Rogash looks around, but for now stays where those above can see him. To Friadoc he says, "A walk in the fresh country air to see Whitestone Manor is looking better and better isn't it."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 12, 2007)

Tanith joins the others cautiously.  After a few steady breaths she is fairly confident that she will be able to continue (fort 16+4=pass).


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Tanith joins the others cautiously.  After a few steady breaths she is fairly confident that she will be able to continue (fort 16+4=pass).




"Our turn, huh, Dys," Shai says to his wolf. First he wraps the rope into a makeshift harness to lower the wolf.

"Should I tie off my rope here, or do we want to take it with us? It doesn't look like that bad a jump for me if you think we'll need the rope."

[sblock=OOC]FYI Shai has a +10 Jump bonus if he takes off his armor / lowers his backpack beforehand (+6 if he doesn't), and 10' of falling damage is only nonlethal if it's intentional, check failure or not, so I think it's not a bad risk if we decide the rope might be useful along the way.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2007)

*Rogash*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "Our turn, huh, Dys," Shai says to his wolf. First he wraps the rope into a makeshift harness to lower the wolf.
> 
> "Should I tie off my rope here, or do we want to take it with us? It doesn't look like that bad a jump for me if you think we'll need the rope."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]FYI Shai has a +10 Jump bonus if he takes off his armor / lowers his backpack beforehand (+6 if he doesn't), and 10' of falling damage is only nonlethal if it's intentional, check failure or not, so I think it's not a bad risk if we decide the rope might be useful along the way.[/sblock]




"I've another rope and a grapnel if we need it, but perhaps we shouldn't leave such easy access behind us in case someone tries to follow?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 12, 2007)

ooc: I think Shai will be fine if he decides to hop down and take the rope with him.

Jonas (fort 18+, pass)
Rokelsh (13+8=pass)
Shai (15+8=pass)
Friadoc (10+2+6=pass, barely)

Shai helps lower the rest of the group onto the platform, then hops down himself after stowing his rope.  Other than a few mild heaves here and there, everyone seems to have settled themselves and should be alright to move on.

A small flight of stairs leads down from the platform into the muck below.  The floor is completely covered in waste, and there's no telling how deep it is by sight alone.

[sblock=OOC]Anyone seen Jemal?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf reaches into his quiver and pulls out a pole, a really long pole. It is more than twice the length of the quiver. He probes the muck at the foot of the stairs to see how deep it is and what consistency. "Maybe we need a boat?"  

OOC: [sblock]10' pole. If the muck is deeper than that we are definately going for a stroll in the country.   I haven't seen Jemal in over a week. He's pretty good about posting planned absences. I'll check the talking the talk forum for a 'Jemal's away' post.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2007)

[sblock=IG]I found a post by Jemal that he would be out from the 4th to the 8th or 9th. Presumably the trip ran longer than planned as he hasn't been on since the 4th.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 12, 2007)

Flashing Rogash an unseen smile, Friadoc says, "Nothing good ever comes easy, so this should end up being really, damn good."

"Nice," says Friadoc with a shake of his head. "I left my folding boat in my other pack."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 13, 2007)

"Well if we need a boat, do we need a paddle?" Tanith says trying to hold back a laugh as she continues. "I hear it isn't good to be up Waste's Creek without a paddle."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 13, 2007)

The best Rogash can tell, the pool of filth looks to be about three feet deep at the stairs.

[sblock=Scotley]I've never dealt with an _efficient quiver_ before, but I'd always assumed you actually had to fill it, rather than pulling things out at random.  I think I'd like it if you'd list the contents of the quiver on your character sheet as well, if it's all the same.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 13, 2007)

Jonas looks at the pool of muck and sighs.
"*My armor will be a total mess. It seems I will have to look for a squire when this is over. I hate polishing armor."

"You lead the way, Shai? I will cover our backs*."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> The best Rogash can tell, the pool of filth looks to be about three feet deep at the stairs.
> 
> [sblock=Scotley]I've never dealt with an _efficient quiver_ before, but I'd always assumed you actually had to fill it, rather than pulling things out at random.  I think I'd like it if you'd list the contents of the quiver on your character sheet as well, if it's all the same.[/sblock]




[sblock=IG]Efficient Quiver is the generic SRD name for the Quiver of Elhonna. I'll mark which items are in the quiver. There is was supposed to be a 10' pole on my sheet. Looks like he used his Glaive instead.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2007)

*Rogash*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Well if we need a boat, do we need a paddle?" Tanith says trying to hold back a laugh as she continues. "I hear it isn't good to be up Waste's Creek without a paddle."




Chuckling Rogash notes, "Aye lass, I say we bring extra paddles. Near as I can tell the muck is a good yard deep. Its gonna be mighty unpleasant strolling through that." He looks at the others expectantly, hopeful that they have a better solution than walking.


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "You lead the way, Shai? I will cover our backs[/B]."




Shai grimaces at the thought of walking in the muck. "We won't move fast, either. Heck, Dyspeer's going to have a time just keeping his chin out of this stuff." Pulling out and readying his bow, Shai shrugs. 

"S'pose there's nothing to it but to go forward. C'mon, Dys, let's find us something to squash."


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 13, 2007)

"How fortuitous," snarks Friadoc. "I'm a good yard tall."

Looking to the left and right of the tunnel, Friadoc looks for any method of clinging to the walls, or small outcroppings, as he would prefer to move along the side and not drown in filth.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 14, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "How fortuitous," snarks Friadoc. "I'm a good yard tall."
> 
> Looking to the left and right of the tunnel, Friadoc looks for any method of clinging to the walls, or small outcroppings, as he would prefer to move along the side and not drown in filth.




Friadoc thinks that the walls may be rough enough to get his small fingers and feet into, but it'll be tough going; they're also a little slippery from years of exposure to the sewage below.

[sblock=ooc]Climb DC 15--I'll make the rolls as soon as you give me the word.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Friadoc will try it, but he'll be cautious and try to stick close enough to the group for a potential safe spot (I.E. the shoulders of a big person) should he start to fall.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 14, 2007)

Shai descend the stairs and takes the first steps into the vile business below.  Thick as soup, he wades through it cautiously, hammer at the ready.

Dyspeer is having a time of it, but manages as he always does.

Friadoc hops up on the wall effortlessly and starts making his way across (Climb result 18+8=pass).

As your eyes adjust to the light, you can make out two doors on either end of the north wall.  The closest is a little over 10 feet from Friadoc.  The bottom portion of the doors are submerged in the filth.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 14, 2007)

With a deep sigh, Tanith takes a step and follows right behind Shai and Friadoc. Crossbow in hand, loaded and ready to fire at anything that might pop out of the muck.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Oh this better be worth it,"  notes Rogash as he decends into the filth and moves toward the nearest door probing the depths with the haft of his Glaive.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Friadoc motions for quite from the others, by pressing the index finger of his left hand to where his mouth would be if it wasn't for the wet mask.

With that, he leans in for a listen at the door that they've found, but only after he checks it for any incidentials, like traps.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 15, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Friadoc motions for quite from the others, by pressing the index finger of his left hand to where his mouth would be if it wasn't for the wet mask.
> 
> With that, he leans in for a listen at the door that they've found, but only after he checks it for any incidentials, like traps.




It'll take two more climb checks to get to the door (both succeed).  It's a little difficult to check the door for anything while you're clinging to the wall, but at first glance it looks to be a little swollen from the dampness, but free of traps.

While Friadoc checks over the door (I'm assuming everyone is crossing the pool by now) the others make their way around, silently cursing the halfling for his nimbleness.  It is appropriate that he should now have to cling there and wait for the others, less he fall over his head into the puddle of filth.

Rogash notices that the pool is slightly graduated, and getting deeper.  From how much of the doors are not underwater, it looks as if the center of the room is the deepest, getting shallower again after midpoint.

Dyspeer is busy trying to keep his head up of the filth, but Shai thinks he sees movement near the center of the chamber.


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Dyspeer is busy trying to keep his head up of the filth, but Shai thinks he sees movement near the center of the chamber.




Shai frowns, whispering to the others, "I don't think we're alone in here," he says, nodding toward the center of the chamber.

[sblock=OOC]Since it may impact Shai's actions, I'll ask: how close are he and Dyspeer to the nearest wall? And what's our current movement rate in the muck?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Ugh! I shudder to think what might be living in all this filth." Rogash reverses his glaive so as to be ready to use it. "I think it is deeper in the center of the room."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 17, 2007)

Raising her crossbow, Tanith prepares to fire at anything that might emerge from the muck. "This place stinks of trouble."


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 17, 2007)

Although aware of what is going on, Friadoc focuses on the door, for the moment, to see if he can hear anything.

But, giving the talk behind him, the halfling is alert for any potential combat.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 17, 2007)

[sblock]Movement is at 1/4 speed.  The wall is at least 10 to 15 feet from any party member.[/sblock]

Shai nods to where he saw movement.  Sure enough, something protrudes from the filth.  It looks like a stalk of some sort... with eyes.


----------



## jkason (Jul 17, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock]Movement is at 1/4 speed.  The wall is at least 10 to 15 feet from any party member.[/sblock]
> 
> Shai nods to where he saw movement.  Sure enough, something protrudes from the filth.  It looks like a stalk of some sort... with eyes.




"Now that just don't seem natural," Shai mutters, moving backwards toward the nearest wall. Dyspeer, reading the man's body language, stays close as Shai pulls a small piece of holly from his cloak and mutters something as he slides it along his arm.

[sblock=OOC]Free action to get Dyspeer to Heel. Moving back toward the nearest wall (though that probably takes two rounds at this speed) and casting Barkskin (40 minutes, +2 natural armor enhancement) to effect both Shai and Dyspeer. 

Also, not that I expect it does, but does Shai's Knowledge (nature) give him any insight into stalk-eyes? (check is +11)[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 17, 2007)

[sblock=Shaimon Hu'u]Shai remembers (knowledge (nature): 12=11=pass) listening to the stories of the elders as a child, and hearing about aberrant beings that survive from consuming waste.  They are sometimes used in larger cities as a method of keeping waste disposal under control.

He also remembers one other piece of information: they are often encountered in clusters.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 18, 2007)

"Oh bugger this" says Jonas. He draws his sword and gets ready to slay some enemies. He prays for the might of Heironeous to flow into his arms.

(Cast Bull's strength)


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 18, 2007)

The group looks to where Shai says he saw something.  For a few moments everyone is as still as statues, and deathly quiet, waiting.

Slowly small a v-shaped ripple rises in the muck and moves toward the wall--the very one that the nimble halfling is clinging to.


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The group looks to where Shai says he saw something.  For a few moments everyone is as still as statues, and deathly quiet, waiting.
> 
> Slowly small a v-shaped ripple rises in the muck and moves toward the wall--the very one that the nimble halfling is clinging to.




"I've heard stories..." Shai says as he trudges slowly backward toward the wall. "The city may actually have put them here on purpose. If this is the muck-eaters I've heard about, they travel in packs, too, so keep sharp.

Now, if only I remembered if they eat meat or not..." he says, gulping.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Looks like you've made a friend Friadoc." Rogash moves, trying not to make waves, to bring the moving target in range of his Glaive.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 18, 2007)

"It probably thinks I'm the safer target," says Friadoc with a frown, as he inspects the area around him for several handholds. When attacked, Friadoc should be able to use his feet for defense, while keeping his hands in secure handholds.

However, if that fails, Friadoc will commit himself to the muck and show the creature the meaning of it's mistake in selection.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 19, 2007)

The eye stalk rises from the water almost directly underneath the halfling.  It takes no immediate action other than to watch... for now.

Rogash creeps into striking distance of the thing, whatever it is.  It still makes no aggressive movement.

Shai and Dyspeer retreat to the back wall, keeping their eyes on the thing ahead.  From the corner of his eye he realizes it is as he feared: there is at least one other in the room as well, waiting, watching near the wall opposite Friadoc.

[sblock]I'll try to get a rough map up later, if you need it.  I'm running a bit short on time at the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 19, 2007)

"Either they'll attack, or they won't." Jonas says, and heads towards the door trying to avoid the beasties.
(he'll move untill he's at the door or untill he thinks he'll be attacked, then strike)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Anything that lives in this filth is bound to be tough. As long as they don't mind us, let us do as they do and just keep a wary eye out." He does not lower his weapon. "Do you need a hand with that door Friadoc? Can you tell if the level of filth is higher on the other side?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 19, 2007)

With her crossbow trained on the creature, Tanith stands there in the filth and carefully watches. "I agree. If this thing doesn't want to attack us, let's not attack it."


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 19, 2007)

"One moment," says Friadoc. "I'll check."

If Friadoc didn't hear anything obvious on the other side of the door when he listened, he'll now try a knocking test to see if it sounds like the room is filled in flith and flotsam as the noise would be different if where he knocks is covered in liquid mess.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 19, 2007)

As Friadoc moves to knock on the swollen door, the thing below flinches, and a splash of the vile waste lands on the halfling's cheek.  Keeping his resolve, he slowly moves his hand and raps on the door.  As best he can tell the door opens inward, and the other side is clear.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Coincidence or is that thing trying to make sure that we don't use that door? Somebody go to the other door and see if the other one follows."


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 20, 2007)

"Either that, or I startled it," says Friadoc with a shrug. "By the way, the other side of this door sounds clear."


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> With her crossbow trained on the creature, Tanith stands there in the filth and carefully watches. "I agree. If this thing doesn't want to attack us, let's not attack it."




Shai nods his agreement. "It's alright, friends," he says gently to the creatures, "We got no interest in hurting you, same's I'm sure you just want us gone, which we will be soon."

[sblock=OOC]Not sure that these are really effected by it, but let's give Wild Empathy a shot. Shai's bonus is +6[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 20, 2007)

*OOC: I'm a couple weeks behind and trying to catch up, but haven't seen any mention of where Rokelsh is at the moment.. Am I still in here?*


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 20, 2007)

The creatures seem content to let Rokelsh and the rest of the group make their way to the doors.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 22, 2007)

"It's a bit odd, don't you think," says Friadoc in pause as he looks at the door. "I mean, wouldn't it take a lot of engineering, or some magic, to keep the void behind the door sealed from the muck?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Only one way to find out. If it means getting out of this filth I'll all for opening the door."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 23, 2007)

Whomever goes to the door nearest Friadoc, you are getting dangerously close to the creature, assuming it is dangerous at all.  In game terms, to open the door you'd have to be in the square directly next to it.  Still game?


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Whomever goes to the door nearest Friadoc, you are getting dangerously close to the creature, assuming it is dangerous at all.  In game terms, to open the door you'd have to be in the square directly next to it.  Still game?




_OOC: Did Shai's attempt at Wild Empathy seem to engender any change in the critters? If so, or if he seems to think so (I realize this isn't the same thing), he'll go ahead and cautiously try the door._


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 23, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> _OOC: Did Shai's attempt at Wild Empathy seem to engender any change in the critters? If so, or if he seems to think so (I realize this isn't the same thing), he'll go ahead and cautiously try the door._




Sorry, completely missed that post.  No, Wild Empathy wouldn't help, since these are aberrations and not animals.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 24, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Whomever goes to the door nearest Friadoc, you are getting dangerously close to the creature, assuming it is dangerous at all.  In game terms, to open the door you'd have to be in the square directly next to it.  Still game?




OOC:Yes, yes, yes. I get it. Who's dumb enough to stand next to the Otty.



Cautiously Jonas moves closer to the door, ready at anytime for an attack from the creature.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2007)

Rokelsh readies himself to leap in the creatures way if it lunges, but keeps himself calm for the moment.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 24, 2007)

Once it appears that everyone is in place and ready, Friadoc will attempt to open the door after saying, "Here we go."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rogash*

The Dwarf readies his Glaive to swing at the creature nearest Friadoc. He nod to the others.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 24, 2007)

The creature in the muck is still as Jonas moves towards the door. 

The silence is truly overwhelming as the group readies themselves, and Friadoc's whispers sound more like a shout.

The halfling leans over (climb check 15+, pass) and tries to push on the door while still clinging to the wall.  It only takes a moment to realize that he's getting nowhere fast, and that he'll be unable to open it from his position.  He can tell, however, that the door opens inward, and is swelled to the point of being well and truly stuck.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Well that was anti-climatic in the extreme. Let me have a go." With that Rogash charges the door at the best speed he can make in the muck and hits it with as much force as he can muster. 

OOC: Str. 14


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 25, 2007)

Rogash rushes the door the best he can, and bounces off beautifully, barely managing to keep his balance. (Str check 18+2=fail).



_and for the part we've all been waiting for..._

The sudden movement causes the creature to react, lashing out with an odd looking tentacle that glances off the dwarf's filthy armor.  The creature on the other side of the room begins a lumbering approach.

[sblock=Details]
*Initiative:*

24 Friadoc 32/32
19 Rogash Ungart 39/39
18 Dyspeer 29/29
16 Jonas Cleighton 44/44
15 Rokelsh 37/37
10 Tanith Dathius 23/23
7 Otyughs
3 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 25, 2007)

Firing her crossbow bolt at the approaching creature, Tanith backs up a few steps and reloads for another shot.


ooc - Standard action to attack the beastie not in melee (+5 att 1d8 dmg), 5 ft step away from danger, move action to reload. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 25, 2007)

With a quick flurrish, Friadoc produces a nanchaku and lashes out in an attempt to strike the creature's offending tentacle. If needed, he'll adjust his position upon the wall.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2007)

Rokelsh leaps in front of the beast that's charging from the other side of the room and swings his giant sword around and into it's body, grabbing it's attention away from the others. "Deal with that one quickly, I'll hold this one off" He offers.
[sblock=action]
Charge if possible, otherwise move/Attack.
+12 attack, 2d6+7 damage, Threat 19-20/X2.  AC: 18
(will POwer attack for 2 if I manage a charge, meaning :
+12 attack, 2d6+10 damage, Threat 19-20/X2.  AC: 16
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2007)

*Rogash*

Shaking off the effects of his impact with door, Rogash brings his Glaive into action swinging at the body of the strange creature attacking him. "So much for my 'live and let live attitude'."

OOC: [sblock]Take a 5' step away from the creature if needed, then attack with the Glaive  +7     1d10+3     20-x3.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's a map; forgive the quality.  Waiting on posts from the others before I update.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2007)

Jonas wades forwards in the muck, then strikes with his sword, still enjoying the strength of Heironeous flowing through his limbs.


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Shaking off the effects of his impact with door, Rogash brings his Glaive into action swinging at the body of the strange creature attacking him. "So much for my 'live and let live attitude'."




Shai gulps. "I hear you," he agrees as the creature from the far side of the room decides it needs to go through Shai and Dyspeer to get where it's going. 

"I don't want to hurt you if you're just surviving, friend, but you won't be eating any of us if I have something to say about it, either." he says to the lumbering muck-creature.

[sblock=OOC]Dyspeer's sticking close to Shai for the benefit of the Barkskin spell, so he'll have to hold his attack until such time as the critter moves in or Shai can move. 

Shai will attack two handed with his warhammer when he can get in range. He'll also get the +1 from his Coordinated Strike feat, as by the time Shai can attack, Dyspeer will be able to, as well. 

FYI, I'm on vacation out of town right now, with sporadic internet access. Feel free to NPC Shai if I'm holding up the action.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 27, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to do this in sections, hopefully to make a bit more sense of things since there are essentially two different battles going on.[/sblock]

The nimble halfling produces a nanchaku and smashes the creatures flailing tentacle as it slaps Friadoc soundly on the shoulder, nearly knocking him off the wall.

The hearty dwarf learns forward with his glaive but is thrown off balance as the creature swings another tentacle toward him, and snaps wildly with its mangled maw.

Jonas steps forward and slices the thing cleanly; a long line of bile-filled ooze erupts from the large gash.

[sblock=details]
24 Friadoc 32/32: nanchaku attack (20=auto hit, 9+6=no crit, 6 damage)
19 Rogash Ungart 39/39: attacks with glaive (8+7=miss)
16 Jonas Cleighton 44/44: attacks with sword (13+10=hit, 9 damage)
7 Otyugh 1: [vs. Rogash] tentacle=miss; bite=miss; [vs. Friadoc] tentacle=hit, 6 damage; climb check 12+8=pass[/sblock]

Dyspeer holds, waiting for his master to give the command to attack.

Rokelsh steps through with a mighty swing of his greatsword, nearly severing the thing in half with one swing.  A hot spray of gore erupts from the thing, but it still manages to press on.

Tanith, distracted from Rokelsh's impressive blow, lets her bolt fly wide, harmlessly skittering off the stone wall.

The creature lets out a deafening pain-filled howl.  Tentacles flailing aimlessly, it gnashes its disgusting teeth at nothing in particular.

Shai swings at a flailing tentacle, but misses as he tries to duck the thing.  Dyspeer, however, manages to grab onto it, causing the creature another good bit of pain.

[sblock=details]18 Dyspeer 29/29: holds
15 Rokelsh 37/37: attacks with greatsword (17+12=hit, 14 damage)
10 Tanith Dathius 23/23: fires crossbow (5+5=miss)
7 Otyugh 2: [vs. Rokelsh] tentacle=miss; bite=miss; [vs. Shai] tentacle=miss
3 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36: 2-handed warhammer (4+9+1=miss)
3 Dyspeer 29/29: bite (18+7=hit, 8 damage)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 27, 2007)

Rokelsh Roars back at the beast, bringing his giant blade around in another sweep and then down in a mighty overhand chop.
[sblock=ooc]
+12/+7, 2d6+7 damage, Threat 19-20/X2
AC 18
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2007)

*Rogash*

The Dwarf continues to maneuver and wield his Glaive. "Keep your slimy tentacles to yourself filthfeeder."


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 27, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> The nimble halfling produces a nanchaku and smashes the creatures flailing tentacle as it slaps Friadoc soundly on the shoulder, nearly knocking him off the wall.




"Oh, ya nasty lil' bugger," says Friadoc as he moves for a more solid grip on the wall before lashing out at the creature, again, with his nanchaku. "You know how hard it is to get slime out of an elven cloak?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 28, 2007)

Reload. Fire. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 29, 2007)

[Group 1]

Friadoc swears at the beast as he swings his nanchaku again, but his frustration gets the better of him as all he manages to do is knock a chunk of stone out of the wall causing it to land in the muck with a thick _plunk_.

Rogash rights his glaive and slashes the creature along its deformed side.  A good deal of ooze seeps from the wound as the creature cries out in pain.

Heironeous looks upon Jonas as he swings his sword.  Jonas's aim is true as his sword opens a huge gash in what appears to be the beast's neck.  A great glob of gelatinous goo pours from the opening into the filthy water, and the creature's screams must echo from the sewers into the city streets above.

On unsteady legs the creature launches a feeble attack at Jonas, landing only a single weak strike with one of its large tentacles.

[sblock=details]24 Friadoc 26/32: attacks (1=automiss)
19 Rogash Ungart 39/39: attacks (17+7=hit, 5 damage)
16 Jonas Cleighton 44/44: longsword (20=autohit, 20 (holy crap!)+10 confirms, 20 damage)
7 Otyugh 1: [vs. Jonas] tentacle=miss; tentacle=hit, 5 damage; bite=miss
[/sblock]

[Group 2]

Rokelsh swings his mighty greatsword in another beautiful routine; the first strike opening an impressive gash on on the front of the creature.  Its cries join those of the other, and the cavern is filled with a cacophony of unnatural screams.  Rokelsh's second swing misses, as the warrior is distracted from the unexpected wailing.

Tanith drowns out the noise somehow, and puts a crossbow bolt into the thing's head, abruptly putting it out of its misery, and hers.

The deafening screeches subside as the creature collapses into the filth.

[sblock=details]15 Rokelsh 37/37: attacks (9+12=hit, 13 damage; 1=automiss)
10 Tanith Dathius 23/23: fires crossbow (13+5=hit, 2 damage)
7 Otyugh 2: dies
3 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36:
3 Dyspeer 29/29:
[/sblock]

Only one left, by the door.  Shai and Dyspeer still haven't acted, as theirs is dead.

[sblock=status]
Friadoc 26/32
Rogash Ungart 39/39
Jonas Cleighton 39/44
Rokelsh 37/37
Tanith Dathius 23/23
Shaimon Hu'u 36/36
Dyspeer 29/29
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 29, 2007)

With only one remaining, Tanith reloads her crossbow once more and fires a bolt at the creature.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 29, 2007)

Friadoc will take a calming breath, focusing his chi and attack the creature once more, should it still remain.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 30, 2007)

Jonas takes another swing at the beast (or will move and attack or double move to the nearest critter if 'his' otty doesn't make it till his turn comes up.)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2007)

*Rogash*

Once more, Rogash swings his Glaive at the creature trying to finish it off.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 30, 2007)

Friadoc takes a deep breath as he clings to the wall, and swiftly delivers a killing blow, splitting the creature's misshapen head before it crumbles into the muck (attack 15+6=hit, 5 damage).

As the screams have dissipated, the silence is deafening; the only sound is that of your breathing.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 30, 2007)

"One must love the infinite ability of the universe to test our intestinal fortitude," says Friadoc  before returning his attention to the door.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 31, 2007)

"I've already lost my breakfast, I hope not to lose last nights meal." Tanith says as she observes the other party members and their attempts with the door.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2007)

*Rogash*

Looking at the blood and guts of the dead creatures, Rogash comments, "And 10 minutes ago I would have said there was no way it could get more disgusting down here." He turns his attention to his companions, "Is anyone seriously hurt. The Gods only know what sort of diseases might get into a wound down here."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 31, 2007)

As hard as Friadoc tries, his small frame will not permit him to open the door--at least not from his current position clinging to the wall.

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Scotly said:
			
		

> "The Gods only know what sort of diseases might get into a wound down here."




Have you been reading my notes?   [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Have you been reading my notes?   [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Interestingly enough it was my notes, the players just recently crawled out of the sewer in a game I'm running here too. Great minds think alike?[/sblock]

"I had no luck with my shoulder, but perhaps Rokelsh could do better. Otherwise, I've got a fine axe and I believe I can make a special opening in that door sized just for you Friadoc. Pehaps we can do better working from both sides?"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2007)

"Before you dent your blades on the door, allow me a chance?"  Rokelsh waits for them to move and throws his considerable bulk against the door (+4 STR).  
*Should that fail, he shrugs, rubbing his shoulder "Allright, Axes it is."


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 1, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Is anyone seriously hurt. The Gods only know what sort of diseases might get into a wound down here."




"I don't know if it's serious, or not," says Friadoc. "But, the beastie slapped my shoulder a good one, I don't know if it broke the skin, though."

"Either way, gentleman," says Friadoc with a smile as he moves away from the door. "Be it muscle or steel, I think this task calls for someone of stature."


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 1, 2007)

Jonas will have a go at it, assuming his bull's strength is still working.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 1, 2007)

Rokelsh sheathes his huge sword and takes a deep breath as he lowers himself, dancing a bit on the balls of his feet.  He lurches forward, slamming his huge shoulder into the thick wooden door.  To everyone's amazement, the door breaks free from its hinges with a thunderous crack (Strength check: 20=auto success).

The group barely has time to realize what has happened when the force of the filthy water pouring into the corridor beyond threatens to pull them from their feet.

[sblock=details]Ok, this is probably way over-complicated, but it's how I did it anyway--I'll try my best to explain it.

The water rushes for three rounds.  A successful DC 15 swim or strength check (whichever is higher) means you take 1d3 points of non-lethal damage.  Failure means you're knocked prone.

Prone characters must immediately make another DC 15 swim or strength check (minus any stability modifiers, for any of you dwarves or wolves out there) or be swept away in the torrent, smashing into the walls and stone floor and taking a whopping 1d6 points of normal damage.  A successful check results in only the 1d3 non-lethal damage.

At the start of the second and third rounds a prone character can regain his footing with another successful DC 15 strength of swim check.  Success means you get 1d3 non-lethal damage; failure, another 1d6 normal damage.

God, I hope that makes sense.  Anyway, here are the results:

[sblock=Results]
Round 1:
Rokelsh: 14+4=pass; 3 nl
Rogash: 5+2+4=fail (knocked prone), Swim 3+2=fail (swept away); 4 damage
Tanith: 4+0=fail (knocked prone), Str 20+0=pass (stays above water); 3 nl
Jonas (_bull's strength_): 8+2+2=fail (knocked prone), Str 3+2+2=fail (swept away); 3 damage
Shai: 18+3=pass; 1 nl
Friadoc: check not needed
Dyspeer: 3+2+4=fail (knocked prone), Str 10+2=fail; 1 damage


Round 2:
Rokelsh: 5+4=fail (knocked prone), Str 6+4=fail (swept away); 5 damage
Rogash (prone): Swim 7+4=fail, 1 damage 
Tanith (prone): Str 10+0=fail (swept away); 2 damage
Jonas (_bull's strength_, prone): Str 7+2+2=fail; 3 damage
Shai: 17+3=pass; 1 nl
Friadoc: check not needed
Dyspeer (prone): Str 3+2=fail; 3 damage


Round 3:
Rokelsh (prone): Str 4+4=fail; 3 damage
Rogash (prone): Swim 3+4=fail, 6 damage
Tanith (prone): Str 2+0=fail, 4 damage
Jonas (_bull's strength_, prone): 10+2+2=fail; 5 damage
Shai: Str 13+3=pass; 3 nl
Friadoc: check not needed
Dyspeer (prone): Str 16+2=pass (regains footing); 3 nl

Results:
Rokelsh takes 3 points of non-lethal damage and 8 points of regular damage.
Rogash takes 0 points of non-lethal damage and 11 points of regular damage.
Tanith takes 3 points of non-lethal damage and 6 points of regular damage.
Jonas takes 0 points of non-lethal damage and 11 points of regular damage.
Shai takes 5 points of non-lethal damage and 0 points of regular damage.
Dyspeer takes 3 points of non-lethal damage and 4 points of regular damage.

Current Status:

Friadoc 26/32
Rogash Ungart 28/39
Jonas Cleighton 28/44
Rokelsh 29/37 (3 non-lethal)
Tanith Dathius 17/23 (3 non-lethal)
Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 (5 non-lethal)
Dyspeer 25/29 (3 non-lethal)
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Rokelsh sheathes his huge sword and takes a deep breath as he lowers himself, dancing a bit on the balls of his feet.  He lurches forward, slamming his huge shoulder into the thick wooden door.  To everyone's amazement, the door breaks free from its hinges with a thunderous crack (Strength check: 20=auto success).
> 
> The group barely has time to realize what has happened when the force of the filthy water pouring into the corridor beyond threatens to pull them from their feet.




As the muck roars out the door, Shai manages to stand up against it. Dyspeer, however, slips under and out of the larger man's reach.

When the flood of sewage finally clears, a desperate Shai finds the wolf, who managed to right itself near the end of the deluge. He does his best to clear filth from the the animal's muzzle, though he can't hide his own disgust at the smelly state of the full party. He looks up to the halfling clinging to the wall and raises an eyebrow.

"Don't s'pose you got a bunch of clean towels on you?" he says as his wolf sneezes and growls at its current unclean state.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 1, 2007)

"I have a winter blanket that could be parsed into towels," says Friadoc with a lopsided grin. In reply to the raise eyebrow, he adds, "It is not my fault that my folk have to adapt to your overside world and we sometimes avoid the mess of it all."

Once the majority of the filthy flow has made it's way beyond and down the hallway, Friadoc will drop down to the floor and pull a large, human sized blanket from his haversack.

"What?" Friadoc says as he cuts the blanket into towels with a knife. "I like to be cozy when I sleep, plus outfitters usually charge the same for blankets, regardless of size, so I'd be stealing from myself if I bought the smaller one."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 1, 2007)

As the filth comes to a settle the group manages to right themselves.  They have fallen into a short hallway that snakes around a corner out of sight.  Another corridor branches off like a T near you, at the end of which Rogash can see another wooden door thanks to his darkvision.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 2, 2007)

Trying to wipe as much muck as possible off of her, Tanith final gives up. "I'll just need to give myself a proper cleaning once we are out of here."

"Where to now?"


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 2, 2007)

Jonas gets up after being bounced like a rag doll from wall to wall. He takes the wand of CLW and heals himself.
"*Does anybody else need some releif from the pain*?"


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 2, 2007)

"My shoulder is a bit stiff," says Friadoc. "But, it can wait until the more serious injuries are handled."

While the party gathers it's self, Friadoc will give the nearby areas a quick search, checking for traps and listening ahead for any sounds.

OOC

Listen +8, Search + 7, Spot +7 with Trapsense +1

If there are traps, which he finds, Friadoc's Disable Device is also +7


----------



## jkason (Aug 2, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jonas gets up after being bounced like a rag doll from wall to wall. He takes the wand of CLW and heals himself.
> "*Does anybody else need some releif from the pain*?"




Shai looks up from checking on Dyspeer. "I think we're all right for now," he says. "A little roughed up, but not enough to burn the wand on, I don' think."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 2, 2007)

Friadoc sloshes down the corridor.  The water is only an inch or so deep, but he'd have to move at a snail's pace to keep completely quiet now (-2 to move silently checks).  Regardless, he can't find any traps on the door, and, thankfully, it isn't swollen like the other--or even locked, for that matter.  The snaky hallway isn't too long and empties into the middle of a straight, narrow corridor.  It is long enough that Friadoc can't see either end.

Jonas uses his wand on himself and cures 13 points of damage (1d8+5).  He then uses it on the others in turn.

[sblock=status]
Friadoc 32/32 (4+5=9)
Rogash Ungart 39/39 (6+5=11)
Jonas Cleighton 41/44 (8+5=13)
Rokelsh 37/37 (6+5=11)
Tanith Dathius 23/23 (7+5=12)
Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 (5 non-lethal)
Dyspeer 25/29 (3 non-lethal)

Didn't use it on Dyspeer, as he's only down 4, or on Shai's nonlethal damage.  Let me know if you want to.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 2, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=status]
> Friadoc 32/32 (4+5=9)
> Rogash Ungart 39/39 (6+5=11)
> Jonas Cleighton 41/44 (8+5=13)
> ...




[sblock=OOC]I meant for Shai to be shrugging off the wand for him and Dyspeer, for the same reasons you gave, so we're on the same page there. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2007)

*Rogash*

Spitting and shaking filth from his braids Rogash comments, "Okay, new plan, the first chance I get I'm going to chain our friend in the fancy hat up down here somewhere about nose deep in the muck. I can't think of a worse punishment just now." He nods in thanks for the healing magic. "We might as well keep moving."


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 3, 2007)

"*Yes, let's get this over with as soon as possible*." Jonas says."*Who takes point*?"


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 3, 2007)

"I think Rogash and I can work in tandem," suggest Friadoc. "His vision can exceed mine and I think we're both comfortable in the shadows."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2007)

*Rogash*

The Dwarf nods, "Sounds good to me Friadoc. Of course our stealth will be useless against any foe with a nose. Shall we proceed?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 3, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The Dwarf nods, "Sounds good to me Friadoc. Of course our stealth will be useless against any foe with a nose. Shall we proceed?"




Shai nods, standing. "Dys and I will watch our backs, then," the large man says, setting himself up as rear guard for the group.

[sblock=OOC]Aside from us, is the stench still nasty outside of the room? Will our scent be noticable, or is it just part of the foul at this point?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 3, 2007)

Which direction is the group going; toward the door, or the long hallway?

I would think that the smell would be evident outside the room as well, even before you opened the door, albeit not as strong.  Farther away it wouldn't normally be noticeable, unless a filth-soaked adventurer should pass along. 

To answer the question: Yes, a creature with the scent ability should smell you coming a mile away, except for Friadoc, who managed to stay out of it for the most part.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2007)

*Rogash*

OOC: [sblock=All]I vote we take the long hallway, the doors are too dangerous.   [/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 3, 2007)

OOC  

[sblock=All]If we went down the hallway, would we be leaving the closed and/or locked door at our backs?

If so, Friadoc would suggest checking the door, first, as he's not comfortable with leaving an unchecked threat at his back...even if he's at the front. [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 4, 2007)

Does this help any?


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 4, 2007)

"I'd prefer not to have a door at our backs." Tanith says as she finds a spot between Friadoc and Rogash in the front, and Shai and Dys in the back.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 4, 2007)

"Better to know nothing is behind us," adds Friadoc as he moves over to check the door out. He'll listen to it and then search it for traps or triggers.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 4, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "Better to know nothing is behind us," adds Friadoc as he moves over to check the door out. He'll listen to it and then search it for traps or triggers.




Friadoc puts his ear to the door but doesn't hear anything.  After a quick search he decides that there are no traps or other devices on the door.  In fact, it doesn't even appear to be locked.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 5, 2007)

"Feh," says Friadoc in a whisper loud enough for the others to hear it. "Why put a lock on a door, if you're not going to use it?"

However, Friadoc does not open the door, at least not yet.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2007)

*Rogash*

Rogash readies his axe and prepares for whatever might be beyond the door.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 6, 2007)

Jonas has his sword at the ready. He stays near Tanith at the moment, in the middle of the group.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 6, 2007)

Once everyone is ready, Friadoc will open the door and move to the side with it.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 6, 2007)

The room widens to a breadth of maybe 30 feet, and Rogash can see that it is nearly three times as long.  Several small heaps lay scattered about the center of the room, motionless, and a large snakelike creature slithers over and through the piles, pausing only momentarily as you open the door.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 6, 2007)

*Rogash*

Using a stage whisper Rogash shares with his companions, "Big room and somebody a snaky looking fellow is home. "


----------



## Jemal (Aug 6, 2007)

Rokelsh steps forward into the room, levelling his sword at the snake, trying to make out more. "Is it just a snake, or some sort of snake-man-beast?"

*Readied action: attack if it approaches in a threatening manner/Attempts to attack one of us*


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Using a stage whisper Rogash shares with his companions, "Big room and somebody a snaky looking fellow is home. "




Shai frowns, trying to crane his neck to get an angle on the creature on the other side. 

"I know something about snakes. Any special markings?" he whispers. 

[sblock=OOC]Hoping to get a view to try a Know (Nature) check (+11)[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 6, 2007)

The closer you get the more caterpillar-like it seems, and the heaps on the ground are small, dead bodies too far gone to tell of what race.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 7, 2007)

"Now that doesn't look to friendly," suggests Friadoc. "Does it?"


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 7, 2007)

"*Let us spread out and attack it from all sides*" Jonas suggests, preparign himself for battle


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 7, 2007)

Stepping through the doorway, Tanith carefully aims her crossbow at the creature and waits for the others before firing.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2007)

"I'll go straight down the middle.  I suggest leading the way with some arrows... Then I'll charge and once I have it's attention.. Assuming it's not dead... The rest of you come in."  The burly Rokelsh grips his sword and looks to the others, edging forward ever so slightly.

[sblock=ooc]
Suggestion: Ranged attacks, I delay tll after and charge (Or partial charge as a readied if it's close enough....), Rest of our Melee's Ready to attack it after I hit it, in the hopes that it'll retaliate at the big guy first.

BTW, HOw big is this thing and how far away.. and how big's the room?
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 7, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The closer you get the more caterpillar-like it seems, and the heaps on the ground are small, dead bodies too far gone to tell of what race.




Shai switches his warhammer for his bow, notching an arrow as he studies the creature and the others fan out. He bids Dyspeer stay near him, though he can almost sense the hackles on his wolf's neck rising.

(OOC: Anything from the Know: Nature check?)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2007)

*Rogash*

Steping to the side and foward, the Dwarf pulls his own longbow and nocks and arrow. "Whenever you're ready. There could be more of them hidden by a body."


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 7, 2007)

"I'll follow you in, Rokelsh," says Friadoc as he whips outhis nunchaku. "It might help if we can flank it."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 7, 2007)

ooc: It is a large-sized creature.  Shai doesn't get anything from his knowledge check.  The room is about 30x90.

I'll get the combat going in the morning; I'm running way short on time at the moment.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 8, 2007)

Rokelsh nods at Rogash's statement "Keep an eye open for me then."
When everybody's ready (many with ranged weapons), he nods to Friadoc and says to the others "FIRE!" before charging in himself following the arrows.

[sblock=ooc]
Charging, Power Attack for 2
+12 attack, 2d6+11 damage, Threat 19-20/X2. AC: 16.
If Friadoc gets into flanking position, I'll Power Attack for 1 more(+13 attack, 2d6+13 damage).
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 9, 2007)

Rokelsh gives the command and follows Tanith and Shai's ranged attacks into the creature.  The missiles go wide in the dark, but Rokelsh opens a large gash in the creature's worm-like body.  The thing starts writhing in pain, and slaps Rogash repeatedly with the eight tentacles protruding from just under it's toothy maw.  As he fights off the tentacles, the creature moves in and sink its teeth into Rokelsh's arm (3 damage).

Jonas arrives in time and lands a sturdy blow to the wretched thing, and the battle is over before it ever truly began.

Friadoc and Rogash stop mid-attack, somewhat disappointed that they didn't get their chance.

[sblock=details]
I knew I should have put a cluster of these things in there. 

23 Rokelsh 37/37: delays
21 Tanith Dathius 23/23: crossbow 8+5=miss
19 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 (5 nonlethal): longbow 4+7=miss
16 Dyspeer 25/29 (3 nonlethal):
16 Rokelsh 37/37: charges; 9+12+2=hit, 15 damage
14 Caterpillar thing: 8 tentacles (h,m,m,h,m,m,h,h; fort=passx4); bite (crit not confirmed), 3 damage
10 Jonas Cleighton 41/44: longsword 11+8=hit, 10 damage 
8 Friadoc 32/32:
5 Rogash Ungart 39/39:

[status]
 Rokelsh 34/37:
 Tanith Dathius 23/23:
 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 (5 nonlethal):
 Dyspeer 25/29 (3 nonlethal):
 Jonas Cleighton 41/44:
 Friadoc 32/32:
 Rogash Ungart 39/39:
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 9, 2007)

"Be wary," suggest Friadoc as he looks around. "There might be more."

OOC

Unless something pops out, Friadoc will give the room a quick search and see what he finds or pops up.

Standard sweep; check for traps, secret doors, treasure, and things of interest.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 9, 2007)

Glad she didn't use any other spells to bring the foe down, Tanith explores the room searching  with Friadoc.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 9, 2007)

Jonas kneels down and says a short prayer of thanks to Heironeous. He then goes on with the thankless job of checking out the corpses, seeing if they have anything identifying on them and saying a short prayer over the bodies.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

Rokelsh claps Jonas on the back "Well struck!  It would seem this team is rather effective, though that bug was not the greatest of challenges"


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 9, 2007)

"*Thank you*." Jonas replies. "*It seems that the bug was a bigger challenge for some other poor souls*."

"*Any idea what or who these were*?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2007)

Rogash moves to inspect the fallen for anything that might identify them. "Nice work Jonas, but I can't help thinking it was the smell and taste of all this filth on me that caused him to fall." He chuckles, "armored with this stuff I could choke a great wyrm."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 9, 2007)

The bodies are kobolds, half decayed and devoured by whatever this thing was.  They have nothing on them, other than a stench that could rival Rogash.

A short corridor to the west leads to another door.

ooc: What are we using for a light source?  I know there are no torches, but did someone cast something?


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 9, 2007)

Jonas says the last rites on the kobolds, knowing that it is unlikely that they were followers of the good gods, but nevertheless they might have done something that deserves a good place in the afterlife.

In a few minutes he is ready.

"*The same marching order*?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Aye, I'm content to stay out in front." Looking to his fellow pointman he asks, "which way now?" 

OOC: Rogash is okay without light, but somebody's gonna have to carry something for the rest of the company.


----------



## jkason (Aug 9, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> ooc: What are we using for a light source?  I know there are no torches, but did someone cast something?




(OOC: Shai lit a sunrod before we entered. Since Shai never hit with his hammer, I don't think it hurts anything to say he had that one-handed, and that he, say, put the sunrod in his belt to use his bow. It might be more useful for someone else to have it now, though, if Shai's playing rear guard.)

Shai frowns as his arrows once again fail to hit their mark. "Someday maybe I'll get good at that," he says, switching bow for warhammer again as the group regathers to move. "Anyone find my stray arrow?"

[sblock=OOC]Hey, I just remembered that ammunition that misses has a 50% chance of being recovered and usable. Given how rarely Shai hits, that could be quite a money-saving thing. [/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 9, 2007)

"Looks like door number two," says Friadoc as he moves to check the door and corridor for traps. He'll peform the same actions as before, once the door is checked he'll listen at it before checking if it's locked.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 9, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]If Shai's sunrod isn't producing enough light, Tanith can cast the spell _Light_[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 10, 2007)

I think Shai's sunrod is sufficient, at least for now.  I'll let you know if that changes.

Friadoc doesn't see or hear anything at the door, and doesn't notice any traps.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 10, 2007)

"Same as before?" suggests Friadoc as he readies himself to open the door.

Once everyone is ready, he'll open the door.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2007)

Gripping his weapons, Rogash repiles, "Without the flood this time if you please."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 10, 2007)

This is a large, unadorned room. There are two wooden doors on the north and east walls; the bodies of at least a dozen kobolds lie motionless strewn about the room.  The floor seems to move, but closer inspection reveals that it is covered with rats feasting on the recently dead.


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> This is a large, unadorned room. There are two wooden doors on the north and east walls; the bodies of at least a dozen kobolds lie motionless strewn about the room.  The floor seems to move, but closer inspection reveals that it is covered with rats feasting on the recently dead.




Worry creeps into Shai's voice as he whispers, "I don't think our other friend here can work a doorknob. Which means he may not be what's killed these kobolds at all."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2007)

"Indeed, he could have been just a carrion feeder too."  

OOC: Do the rats retreat as we present our lights?


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 11, 2007)

The rats do not retreat but, in fact, move towards you in reaction to the scent of your warm blood.

ooc: this will be round 1, with all parties aware.  I'll get an initiative order up later today or tomorrow hopefully, but feel free to go ahead and post your actions and I'll sort it out later.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

Rokelsh takes an involuntary step back, not having the slightest clue what to do against such tiny creatures... And so many...
(UM... delay?  Barbarian vs swarm = meep)


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The rats do not retreat but, in fact, move towards you in reaction to the scent of your warm blood.
> 
> ooc: this will be round 1, with all parties aware.  I'll get an initiative order up later today or tomorrow hopefully, but feel free to go ahead and post your actions and I'll sort it out later.




Shai backs up a step as he sees the rats haven't the ordinary fear of humans. Pack mentality. Aggression gained by numbers. 

"Hey, nobody needs to go chewing on anybody else," he says, waving his arms and chittering oddly. "Let's just _calm down_, shall we?"

[sblock=OOC]If he can make a quick Know: Nature check to verify these are normal and not dire rats, Shai's going to cast Calm Animals. DC 13 Will Save.

EDIT: Just looked over the spell again. If they aren't Dire, the rats don't even get a saving throw, assuming Shai can affect enough HD of them.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2007)

*Rogash*

The Dwarf retreats and uses his Glaive on the approaching rats, perfering to keep them at a distance.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 13, 2007)

Spinning his nunchaku rapidly before him, Friadoc follows suit with the others and retreats as he asks, "Anyone have a flask or two of oil?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 14, 2007)

With a chuckle, Tanith looks to the group. "We have no need for oil."

Her hands suddenly start making gestures as she chants words in another language.

[sblock=ooc]Magic Missile on the rat swarm. 3 bolts 1d4+1.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 14, 2007)

ooc: Sorry for the delay--been really busy here.

The party retreats as the feral rats advance and quickly overcome Friadoc and Rogash (dealing 3 points of damage to each).  The two swing their weapons wildly into the swarm, and dozens of the rodents are sent flying.  

Tanith fires her spell into the swarm and a large portion are blown away by the force, leaving an empty hole in the middle of the foray.   It is quickly filled, however, by even more rats pouring forth from the darkness.

Shai casts a spell of his own, and is pleased to see that a large number of the closest of the  little beasts halt their advance and simply observe the commotion in front of them.

Despite the efforts of the group, the rats still pour forth from the room, crawling over those that are _calmed_.

19 Rokelsh 34/37: Delays
19 Tanith Dathius 23/23: magic missile (9 damage)
14 Rat swarm: advances & attacks (vs. Friadoc,AoO=hit, 5 damage) 3 damage; (vs.Rogash, AoO=hit, 5 damage) 3 damage
13 Friadoc 32/32: nanchacku=miss
9 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 (5 nonlethal): casts _calm animals_2d4+4=8 HD
8 Rogash Ungart 39/39: glaive=miss
7 Jonas Cleighton 41/44:
4 Dyspeer 25/29 (3 nonlethal):


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2007)

*Rogash*

Continuing to try and fall back, Rogash swings his Glaive at the swarm of rats once more.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 14, 2007)

*Rokelsh, AC 18, 34/37 HP.*

Steeling his nerve, Rokelsh wades Toward the swarm, flinging rats this way and that.

[sblock=combat]
5' Step into Melee with the nearest portion of the rats(If I'm not allready in melee range) and start Swinging.  FULL POWER ATTACK!
Attack Rolls: 
11 + 6 = 17 AC.  2 + 1 = 3 AC.  
Damage Rolls: 5 & 3+19 = 24 Damage & 22 damage.
I doubt the second one hits, though. 

(Do you mind me using Invisiblecastle, btw?  If so, here's my stats and you can roll it yourself:  +6/+1 attack, 2d6+19 damage, Threat 19-20/X2.)

BTW, if it's needed, I have a +8 Fort save.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 14, 2007)

*Ooc*

OOC: Two questions: 

1) Can Shai use Entangle in this setting? Okay, obviously he can cast it, but will it have any effect? The descriptive text talks about plants, which wouldn't seem to be too prevalent here, but I find it odd that same text doesn't say anything about requiring a natural environment to work (most of the fire spells explicitly say they don't work in water, for example, even though that might seem like common sense). I always sort of thought whatever plant life was lingering under the stone would spring up and do some binding, but I'm probably biased. 

2) Depending on the answer to 1) above, is more of the swarm inside the room, or on top of the party?


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 14, 2007)

While continuing to whirl his nunchaku before him, Friadoc uses his off hand to retrieve one of his flasks of oil that he just remember to have in his haversack.

"If anyone's got some spare flame," says Friadoc as he repeatedly arcs streams of oil out over the swarm. "Am where the oil hits."

Hopefully the oil, once enflamed, will bisect the swarm and thusly weaken it.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 15, 2007)

Repeating her last action, three more bolts of pure energy are released from her outstretched hands and strike the swarming rats once more.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 15, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> OOC: Two questions:
> 
> 1) Can Shai use Entangle in this setting? Okay, obviously he can cast it, but will it have any effect? The descriptive text talks about plants, which wouldn't seem to be too prevalent here, but I find it odd that same text doesn't say anything about requiring a natural environment to work (most of the fire spells explicitly say they don't work in water, for example, even though that might seem like common sense). I always sort of thought whatever plant life was lingering under the stone would spring up and do some binding, but I'm probably biased.
> 
> 2) Depending on the answer to 1) above, is more of the swarm inside the room, or on top of the party?




Shai cannot use entangle in this environment.  There are a good portion of rats swarming over Friadoc and Ragash right now, and an even more significant portion advancing to do the same.


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> While continuing to whirl his nunchaku before him, Friadoc uses his off hand to retrieve one of his flasks of oil that he just remember to have in his haversack.
> 
> "If anyone's got some spare flame," says Friadoc as he repeatedly arcs streams of oil out over the swarm. "Am where the oil hits."
> 
> Hopefully the oil, once enflamed, will bisect the swarm and thusly weaken it.




Shai backs up, grumbling to himself, "You're never prepared, are ya, Shai? Wrong spells, no fire..."

then the wide-shouldered man's eyes light up. "You want fire? I think I got just the friend for ya..."

With that, Shai fishes a piece of mistletoe from his pouch and begins making odd sizzling sounds. The air in the doorway the swarm's exiting begins shimmering with a heat haze...

[sblock=OOC]5' step back, swapping out Bull's Strength for Summon Nature's Ally II, summoning a Fire Elemental, hopefully close enough to light that oil on fire. Damn full round spells. If the swarm gets up to them, Dyspeer will attack to try to keep them off Shai[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2007)

"Bugger"

Jonas will start to squash rats with the flat of his blade.

(OOC : bugger. I've got nothing against swarms)


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 16, 2007)

Rokelsh swings his mighty sword, flinging bloody pieces of rats in all directions: into the walls, floor, and even his pertners.

Tanith creates another hole in the swarm with her magic.  As before, it is quickly filled with even more of the advancing rodents, although she can tell their numbers are thinning.

As Tanith's magic and dead rats assault them, the previously calmed rats become active again and advance with the others, and soon cover the entire party.

Friadoc retrieves a flask of oil from his pouch and begins to douse the rats, careful not to get any on himself or his friends.

Shai knocks the rats from him and retrieves a piece of mistletoe from his pouch to begins a spell.  The doorway begins to shimmer with in a haze of heat, and the room gets noticeably warmer.

Rogash and Jonas swing their weapons and add to the rat-carnage on the floor around them.

---------next round-------------
Dead rats continue to fly as Rogash, Rokelsh and Jonas work in unison with their weapons.  Dyspeer is enjoying flinging them about as well, snapping their little bones as he does so.

Friadoc and Tanith retreat as Shai's spell takes a vague humanoid shape.  The fire elemental  darts through the swarm and the rats begin to scatter in little balls of flame. As the elemental reaches the area of rats doused in oil, a huge single flame erupts, as the tiny rats squeal in pain.

[sblock=status]
Rokelsh 29/37
Tanith Dathius 22/23 
Friadoc 25/32 
Shaimon Hu'u 33/36 (5 nonlethal) 
Rogash Ungart 31/39
Jonas Cleighton 37/44 
Dyspeer 22/29 (3 nonlethal)
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]In the interest of moving things along, I went ahead and finished this out so that we don't have to play it out round by round.  Hope that's okay with everyone.

Jemal--I really don't care for invisible castle; I'd rather do the rolling myself if that's okay with you.  And in this case, it worked out even better for you: both attacks hit, and with greater damage.  I appreciate you giving me your modifiers and such in the combat post, but as far as the rolling goes, I'd really rather do it myself.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

ooc: Cool.  In that case, I'll keep swinging.  same mods.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 16, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ooc: Cool.  In that case, I'll keep swinging.  same mods.




After Shai's elemental stormed through the swarms (there were 6), the battle is over.  Any rats left living aren't enough to post a significant threat.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2007)

*Rogash*

Wiping the sweat from his brow and wrinkling his nose at the smell of roasted rat Rogash comments, "Well, I must say my nose is working harder than my axe today. This place has a real variety of unpleasant smells to offer." He looks at Shai, "that's a pretty handy trick with the fireman. We really did put on a fine defense there didn't we? You folks are pretty good and I'm glad to have allies like you down here."


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2007)

"*We've recently lost one of our brothers in arms. While it was a loss that cant be replaced, you have been quite an addition to our team here. It feels good*." Jonas comments.


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Wiping the sweat from his brow and wrinkling his nose at the smell of roasted rat Rogash comments, "Well, I must say my nose is working harder than my axe today. This place has a real variety of unpleasant smells to offer." He looks at Shai, "that's a pretty handy trick with the fireman. We really did put on a fine defense there didn't we? You folks are pretty good and I'm glad to have allies like you down here."




Shai blushes. "Thanks. I almost didn't think of it; I only learned a little while ago I could call up brothers from the elements," he says.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 16, 2007)

"Well done, well done," says Friadoc, before he adds with a chuckle. "No pun intended, of course."

"Excellent teamwork," adds the monastic halfling as he moves forward to search the area. "I think we've a good chance of figuring things out and deposing that plumed hat poppin jay."

For the moment, while searching, Friadoc is ignoring his wounds.

OOC

Search for spoilers of conflict, traps, secret doors, et al.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 17, 2007)

Friadoc finds nothing except another door on the northern wall.  It doesn't appear to be trapped or locked.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2007)

Rokelsh stops swinging a moment after the others, realizing the tiny beasts are no longer a threat.  Wiping the blood off his blade, he nod's at Jonas' comments. "I too have lost my fair share of companions.  It is a dangerous thing we do, but if we do not, then who will?  I am merely proud that I have good companions."


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 17, 2007)

"Well, folks," says Friadoc with a grin. "We have another door, here."

However, it is now that Friadoc notices his own wounds and looks towards the others, seeing theirs.

"Maybe we should rest a moment, before kicking it in, though."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Bah, just a few nicks and tiny bites. I'm ready whenere the rest of you are."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Rokelsh looks down at the tiny, filth-covered scratches covering his body. "Tis not the pain that worries me, these are nothing.  When we leave here though, we must all take care not to fall from this filth.  I believe a visit to the temple will be in order to ensure we don't take ill..."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2007)

*Rogash*

"I agree, we'll need proper healing once we've done with this place, but for now let us continue on."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 18, 2007)

From somewhere in the far reaches of this labyrinth a feral scream echoes through the deserted corridors.


I'll assume you're proceeding through the new door?  Marching order, please.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 19, 2007)

OOC

Friadoc will stick to point, sharing the duties of course. *grins*


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 19, 2007)

"*I think we just heard the source of the strange noises in the sewers*." says Jonas. "*I'll cover our backs in case our noisy friend decides to pay us a visit.*"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2007)

Rokelsh will - as usual - stay somewhere near the middle, ready to rush in whichever direction has need of his might.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 20, 2007)

"Courage will be missed," Tanith says quietly as a response to their downed comrade. "And you folks have made a mighty fine replacement."

As the party heads through the next door, Tanith makes sure to find a spot near the middle of the group so that she has a less likely chance of being caught in melee.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry about being gone. I was at GenCon and forgot to mention it[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "*I think we just heard the source of the strange noises in the sewers*." says Jonas. "*I'll cover our backs in case our noisy friend decides to pay us a visit.*"




"We'll help you out," Shai says, indicating himself and the wolf.

[sblock=OOC]Flip Shai to the front of the group if you need more coverage there, of course, though Dys has to stay near him or he loses the benefit of the Barkskin[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> OOC
> 
> Friadoc will stick to point, sharing the duties of course. *grins*




OOC: I had this sudden image a big rugged dwarf in armor with his axe jumping into the halflings' arms at the sound of the scream.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2007)

*Rogash*

Rogash nods to his halfling companion and they set off.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 21, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I had this sudden image a big rugged dwarf in armor with his axe jumping into the halflings' arms at the sound of the scream.




OOC

 

Nice.

Well, Friadoc is not your average halfling, that's for sure.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 21, 2007)

The door opens into a long, narrow corridor that runs east to west. With his darkvision Rogash can see that either end turns back in the direction you came.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2007)

*Rogash*

Rogash shares his observation that the corridors seem to circle back. "We should try to find a way to get to the source of that sound."


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 21, 2007)

"Definately," says Friadoc. "We can always seal the doors behind us, with spike or spell."


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 22, 2007)

"*Perhaps one of the arms leads to it's lair*." Jonas observes. "*With these corridors it's impossible to tell where the sound comes from, so one way is as good as another*."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2007)

*Rogash*

Turning to Friadoc Rogash says, "Let's leave our exit clear for the moment. If it doesn't matter which way we go then I say we take the least foul smelling route."


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 22, 2007)

"Any direction is good for me," Tanith says as her nose cringes. "And as for smell, I don't think anything will smell good for quite sometime."


----------



## jkason (Aug 22, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Any direction is good for me," Tanith says as her nose cringes. "And as for smell, I don't think anything will smell good for quite sometime."




Shai nods in agreement, adding "I gotta ask Cousin Water if it can do anything next time I commune. And I'm followin' whoever's leadin', whenever we're ready to head out."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 22, 2007)

The group heads to the left.  The corridor turns to the left again, and snakes around for several feet, finally opening up into a straight, short hallway that dead-ends into another door.

Friadoc quickly searches the door for any traps and finds none.  Again the door is not locked, and he gently pushes is open.

The halfling is surprised to see that the large room is brightly lit with burning torches hanging in wall sconces lining the wall every few feet.  There is a door on every wall, including another to the right of the one you're looking through right now.

Perhaps the most curious element is the large lambskin balloon hanging curiously from a rope some ten feet off the ground in the center of the room.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2007)

Rogash stops bemused in the doorway for a moment scratching his chin. "Damn fine sewers they have in Irongate. Once you get used to the smell of course." He points to the baloon, "what do you make of that? Some sort of trap or bait?"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

Rokelsh tilts his head curiously to the side, walking towards the balloon "Is this common? I have heard strange things are often found in these 'sewers', but have never been in one myself."


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 23, 2007)

"Curiouser and curiouser," says Friadoc as he inspects the unusual sight, from it's perimeter, looking for an anchor point for the rope holding the balloon.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 23, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "Curiouser and curiouser," says Friadoc as he inspects the unusual sight, from it's perimeter, looking for an anchor point for the rope holding the balloon.




The rope is anchored to a bolt attached to the ceiling.  There may be eight inches between the ceiling and the balloon, which hangs about ten feet overhead.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 23, 2007)

"I'd really like to know how they got that up there," says Friadoc as he pulls his quarterstaff out of his haversack.

However, before he tests the weight of the lambskin balloon with a gentle poke and prod from his quarterstaff, the halfling does say, "Be ready, I'm going to give this thing a wee poke."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 23, 2007)

Rokelsh steps back from the strange Pinata as Friadoc goes to poke it, though he doubts that the Halfling could possibly reach it. "Would you like me to..." He gestures at the baloon.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 23, 2007)

Jonas casts 'detect evil' on the balloon in the offchance it's hiding some creature.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Rokelsh steps back from the strange Pinata as Friadoc goes to poke it, though he doubts that the Halfling could possibly reach it. "Would you like me to..." He gestures at the baloon.




"Thank you, but there is no need," says Friadoc before lightly jumping up and focusing his chi on performing the gentle poking of the balloon.

OOC

With his Ring of Jumping abilities, as well as his skill with monk weapons, I figure Friadoc should be able to pull this off.

+10 to Jump check, 3'0" height, Arm Reach of ~1 foot, Weapon lenght of ~4 feet, and a taking 10 on the jump (if allowed) resulting in a Jump result of 20, which meets the DC for a 5 foot high jump.

Basically, Friadoc could do it with casual grace, per DM approval.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 23, 2007)

Jonas does not detect evil around the balloon.

Friadoc draws his quarterstaff and prepares to bring his idea to fruition as the others part to give him the room he needs.  As he backs up, eying the balloon he feels a tickling at his feet.  

Giant rubbery tentacles spring suddenly from the cracks in the floor and grab at the party.  

Rokelsh suddenly finds himself the only one not tied to the ground by the writhing black tentacles, though he's not certain how long that may last.  As he dances through the rubbery arms, instinct guides his huge sword into tangled mass.  His shock is evident as his faithful sword merely bounces off the thing harmlessly.

[sblock=Tanith]Tanith recognizes this as a _black tentacles_ spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 23, 2007)

OOC

Oh, how you defy my awesomeness. You will rue the day, hard and harsh rueing.

*chuckles*

Now I must sleep, post a real post in 8 hours. *grins*


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 23, 2007)

"Careful everyone, try and break their grip immediately! They will try and constrict you to death!" Tanith shouts as she tries to break free of the tentacles. "I won't be able to dispel them, as the caster is more powerful than I."

[sblock=ooc]Well, she would be able to dispel it, if she even had _Dispel _ in her spell book. I think I found the next spell for her to take. 

+3 on my grapple check[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 23, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

In the grip of the nasty mass of tentacles, Shai feels his atavistic side surge. Muscles taut, eyes bloodshot, the big man growls as viciously as a rabid animal, trying to rip himself free of his faceless opponent.

[sblock=OOC]Shai's going to rage, which should bring his grapple modifier to +10. Fingers crossed that's enough...[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 23, 2007)

oO Tentacles? Interesting. Oo

Friadoc does not let the errant thought paralyze his actions, though, as he immediately focuses and tries to escape the tendrils.

OOC

Escape Artist check +7


----------



## Jemal (Aug 23, 2007)

"Dispel? Caster?  What foul magic is this? Where could he be?"  The towering desert-man glances over at the Baloon and, on a sudden surge of blind instinct, Rokelsh swings his massive sword in a mighty over-hand chop at it.  
[sblock=ooc]
It started when we were about to poke the baloon, maybe... 
Power Attack 5.   +7/+2 attack, 2d6+17 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 23, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Speak for yourself, I was attacking a balloon, you heathen. *chuckles*
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2007)

*Rogash*

Unleashing a stream of expletives in Dwarven, Rogash struggles to free himself from the black tentacles. 

OOC: Grapple +7


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 24, 2007)

As the group struggles to free themselves from the tentacles, Rokelsh still manages to power his way through them towards the balloon.  With an angry roar he swings his sword and slashes through the balloon easily.  The pop echoes through the room, and a fine powder erupts in a mist and quickly fills the room.

The dust burns a bit as it seeps through your tear ducts and nasal passages, and Rokelsh, Friadoc, Jonas, and Dyspeer all seem a little less aware after inhaling the stuff.

Hard as they try, Rokelsh is still the only one that remains free of the tentacles.

[sblock=details]
Everyone except Rokelsh takes bludgeoning damage from the tentacles.

Rokelsh 29/37; -1 Wisdom damage
Tanith Dathius 16/23 
Friadoc 15/32; -2 Wisdom damage
Shaimon Hu'u 27/36 (5 nonlethal) _barkskin_
Rogash Ungart 25/39
Jonas Cleighton 31/44; -4 Wisdom damage
Dyspeer 15/29 (3 nonlethal); -3 Wisdom damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 24, 2007)

Friadoc turns his focus from escape to attack as his fight instinct overcomes the flight, with a flurry of blows the halfling makes two quick attacks with his quarterstaff.

OOC

Flurry of Blows with the quarterstaff, which is a monk weapon and thusly allowed.

Adjusted stats for the quarterstaff, for flurry of blows, is listed as follows with the -2 penalty applied.

Until I say otherwise, Friadoc will continue use FoB on this foe as his attacks.

Quarterstaff (flurry of blows) [1d4+1/1d4+1, 1st attk +5, 2nd attk +3 crit x2, 2 lb., two-handed, bludgeoning]

IG, obviously we're less aware, due to the dust Wisdom damage, but does Friadoc notice that he is impaired?

Gotta love that question, don't ya?

Mr. GM, does my character noticed that he just got doped up? *laughs*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf continues to stuggle with the tentacles and get free.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 24, 2007)

Trying again to get free, Tanith starts to worry that this might be the end of her days.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 24, 2007)

Jonas prays and lets the strength of Heironeous flow through his limbs. He fanticly struggles to get free.

(OOC : cast Bull's strength. Also, loses bonus spell for high wisdom (hold person))


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> As the group struggles to free themselves from the tentacles, Rokelsh still manages to power his way through them towards the balloon.  With an angry roar he swings his sword and slashes through the balloon easily.  The pop echoes through the room, and a fine powder erupts in a mist and quickly fills the room.
> 
> The dust burns a bit as it seeps through your tear ducts and nasal passages, and Rokelsh, Friadoc, Jonas, and Dyspeer all seem a little less aware after inhaling the stuff.
> 
> Hard as they try, Rokelsh is still the only one that remains free of the tentacles.




Shai notices his companion's odd sluggishness and continues his efforts. "slime an' tentacles and bad dust. I. Hate. Sewers," he growls in the midst of his struggles.

[sblock=OOC]Ragey Shai and his wolf continue to try to free themselves. 

Also, I believe I kept Dyspeer within 5' feet of Shai, so he should also still have the barkskin effect (though I don't think that effects anything in the current situation...)[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 26, 2007)

The agile halfling is able to draw his quarterstaff and give the things a good whack, but the staff just bounces off and he struggles to keep his grip against the tightening tentacles.  He thinks he can hear his staff bounce on the stone floor as consciousness escapes him.

Rokelsh's luck in avoiding the tentacles has run out as a pair of them swirl up his legs and hold him fast to the ground. The determined warrior grits his teeth and manages breaks free before the things do any real damage.

As Jonas's hands are mostly free, he says a prayer to Heironeous, asking for the strength to break free of his bindings. His prayer is granted, and as the power of Heironeous flows through him, he pulls himself free with a guttural roar. The tentacles grab at him again, but he rips free easily.

After several more seconds of struggling, the dwarf Rogash is finally able to slither away from the rubbery tentacles, but not without taking a little damage.

Shai struggles wildly against the many tentacles hold him to the ground.  He can see that Friadoc and Dyspeer are both unconscious, and the determined wizard Tanith is starting to fade.

"Get to the others!" he yells frantically, valliantly, to those that have freed himself.

Almost as soon as the words came, Shai finds himself splat on the floor, gasping for a deep breath.  Friadoc and Dyspeer both lie motionless in a heap, but freed at last.  The bewildered wizard pulls herself to unsteady feet. "What tha..." The words escape her as he watches the last of the tentacles fizzle out of sight.

[sblock=details]That was two rounds worth of actions.  The spell is over.

Status:
Rokelsh 29/37
Tanith Dathius 1/23 
Friadoc -2/32 
Shaimon Hu'u 14/36 (5 nonlethal) _barkskin_
Rogash Ungart 16/39
Jonas Cleighton 31/44 
Dyspeer 0/29 (3 nonlethal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 26, 2007)

Exhausted, Tanith moves her way over to the halfling and checks to see if there is anything she can do.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 26, 2007)

Rokelsh Anxiously looks around for the source of the bad juju, eyes slightly glazed as a low growl can be heard from him when the rest of the noise quiets down.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 27, 2007)

Jonas rushes to the halfling and usen his wand of CLW to revive him.  He notices the bruises on Tanith and once again uses the wand to get the party back in fighting shape.

"*That was nasty*." is all he has to say. "*Was it a trap or someone standing closeby*?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2007)

*Rogash*

Seeing that others with more skill are attending to the fallen, Rogash takes up his axe and watches for any new threat.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 27, 2007)

"I don't know, I never heard the heard the somatic part that goes along with casting." Tanith says as she starts to think about what occurred. "But it did not last as long as it could have, so I am assuming it was dismissed. I'd be wary either way, someone or something is inhabiting this place."


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jonas rushes to the halfling and usen his wand of CLW to revive him.  He notices the bruises on Tanith and once again uses the wand to get the party back in fighting shape.
> 
> "*That was nasty*." is all he has to say. "*Was it a trap or someone standing closeby*?"




Seeing his wolf companion fall unconscious, combined with the sudden disappearance of the tentacles, pulls Shai back to himself. He stumbles as his muscles seem to shudder and wane. Still, he lifts the wolf to his lap, and insists Jonas heal him before he takes any of the wand's magics for himself.

"I don't care which," Shai says, his usual cheer overshadowed by the cold anger in his voice even as his hand gently pets the wolf's coat. "but I owe him pain for what he's done."


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 27, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "*That was nasty*." is all he has to say. "*Was it a trap or someone standing closeby*?"




"Thank you, Jonas," says Friadoc as he stands up slowly from being healed, groaning as he stretches out the aches of what just happened.

"If it was a trap, I couldn't sense it," says Friadoc. "Either before or after it was triggered."

"But, it's obvious that the bag above was meant to be triggered to aide it," adds the halfling.

Once Friadoc feels more confident in his faculties, he'll give the area a quick sweep, again. However, before he does, he'll make sure the others stand back somewhat and he'll tie a length of rope about his waste and hand it to Rokelsh and the others.

"Just in case it is a resetting trap," says Friadoc with a wry grin.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 27, 2007)

Rokelsh shakes away his anger and takes hold of the rope, stepping back and out of the room.  "Whatever it was, the person responsible must pay."
(This is assuming it's been a minute or so without us finding anything to suggest there's a viable threat nearby).


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 28, 2007)

Though they can't readily see anything, Friadoc and Tanith both figure that it was probably a designed trap rather than some unseen enemy.

ooc: I've attached a crude map of what you've covered so far.  Assume Jonas has healed everyone to some degree; I'll post the details of that tomorrow morning, I hope.  A bit short on time right now--12 hour shifts don't suit well to gaming, it seems.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 28, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Aye Rokelsh, we seem to be collecting quite a number of foes that require payback." The dwarf looks about and adds, "what is down here that would be worth protecting with such a trap?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 28, 2007)

"Well it looks like whatever that trap was protecting could be in any of these doors." Tanith says as she works her muscles that were being restrained to make sure nothing is permanently damaged. "But these doors may be trapped also."


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 28, 2007)

"I'll check them," says Friadoc as he gives both doors an inspection for traps, as well as listening at them so as to hear if there is anything beyond them.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 28, 2007)

*Rogash*

"I'll give you a hand with the doors."  Rogash provides what assistance he can. 

OOC: Aid Another Search +9


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 28, 2007)

I was unhapy with the map that I gave you, so I attached a better (hopefully) one.

There are three doors other than the one you came through in this room.  The one on the opposite wall is the only one that is locked, but none seem trapped.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 28, 2007)

*Rogash*

"The locked door would seem to be best for finding whatever the trap was protecting, but maybe we'd be better served by seeing what's beyond the other doors first in case their is a spell caster behind one of them."


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 29, 2007)

"*The locked door*." Jonas suggests. "*It'll draw out whoever is protecting it*."

He turns away from the locked door, draws his sword, takes a firm grip on his shield and looks menacingly at the rest of the world. 

(ooc : ready action to charge anyone-anything that isn't belonging to our party whenever it pops out)


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 29, 2007)

"The lock it is," says Friadoc as he moves to inspect the lock. With a grin he adds, "To think, Brother Vican always said that my study of locks, tumblers, and other machinations was beneath scholarly investment."

Once he is sure everyone is in position and, as sure as he can be, that the lock is not trapped, the halfling will attempt to pick the lock.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2007)

*Rogash*

His axe at the ready, Rogash moves into position to support the assault on the door.


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

As several of the others prepare themselves to attack whatever might come through the locked door, Shai draws his bow and keep his own eyes fixed on the other two, watching for attacks from behind, and bidding Dyspeer to do the same.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 29, 2007)

Standing amid the group, Tanith prepares to cast a spell if anything happens to attack them.

[sblock=ooc]ready action to cast Magic Missile at anyone who is not part of our group[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 29, 2007)

Friadoc notes that it is a fairly simple lock, and doesn't find any traps on it or the door.  He slides his lockpicks into the lock and fiddles with it for a moment when (*rolls* 12+7=19 vs. DC 20) the others can see the frustration growing on his face.  The lock just won't seem to open.

[sblock=details]After expending 9 charges of Jonas's wand, here's what the party looks likes:
Rokelsh 29/37
Tanith Dathius 20/23 
Friadoc 23/32 
Shaimon Hu'u 27/36 _barkskin_
Rogash Ungart 28/39
Jonas Cleighton 31/44 
Dyspeer 16/29
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2007)

*Rogash*

"May I give it a shot? I've had some experience with locks." 

OOC: [Sblock]Open Locks +13[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 29, 2007)

With a nod to Rogash, Friadoc steps back as he says, "Yeah, give it a shot."

oO I knew I should have bought the better set Oo thinks Friadoc to himself as he watches the other work.

OOC

 I almost pointed out that I had masterwork picks and that the bonus was left out, but it seems that my addled mind forgot either to buy them, or place that notation.

Next trip to the surface world will change that. *grins*


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 29, 2007)

Rogash steps up with his own set of picks, and Friadoc is awed at their quality.  The dwarf gently slips the picks into the lock, and (*rolls* 17+13=30 vs. DC 20) with a barely noticeable turn of his wrist the door creaks open.




			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> OOC
> 
> I almost pointed out that I had masterwork picks and that the bonus was left out, but it seems that my addled mind forgot either to buy them, or place that notation.
> 
> Next trip to the surface world will change that. *grins*




It's all good, I checked before I rolled.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2007)

*Rogash*

"I think you almost had it Friadoc, I barely had to touch it and it fell open." Slipping his picks back into a pocket, Rogash opens the door and takes up his axe again.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 30, 2007)

"That's the way the tumbler falls," says Friadoc as he moves to take point and enter the next room.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

"If it is ever an issue, I have my own technique for opening doors that has proved _Quite_ effective in the past.  So long as you make sure there are no traps." He smiles and lifts his foot, pointing at his massive boot, then laughing jovially as they enter the room.  
"Although I must get you to teach me what to look for with these traps. I received a spear through the leg once that was MOST unpleasant."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2007)

*Rogash*

Chuckling, the dwarf nods his agreement, "I suspect that at times your way is the most expeditious. We'll try to clear the spear traps before you employ it."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 30, 2007)

The group passes through the door they enter not another room, but another corridor.  Seems this place is full of them.  As you twist through the passage you begin to wonder if this was ever a functioning sewer, or more a long forgotten tunnel system used for other means.

The short corridor intersects into another short hallway; the north end turns to the west for only a few feet before turning back to the south and leading to another door, while the southern end turns to the east and extends on for some distance.

As Rogash peers down the long eastern corridor he spots some movement with his darkvision.  It appears to be a kobold, and it is clearly dazed.  It spots Rogash through the darkness, and its eyes open as it lumbers forward.

_Zombie_--the dwarf's first thought.  The thought is quickly put to rest, however, and Rogash begins to tremble just a bit.  As the bewildered kobold lumbers through the corridor, it reaches out with empty hands, its eyes are wild and its mouth hangs open stupidly.  The thing lets loose a wince of pain as its left foot seems to melt up to the knee and then reforms on its next step.

The lone kobold is about 40 feet from Rogash.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

"What the...."


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2007)

"*Looks like a bad idea to let it get up close and personal. Tanith, you got anything?*" Says Jonas, looking worried.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2007)

*Rogash*

"I don't think I like the look of this." The dwarf raises axe and shield and gets ready to meet his foe, but he doesn't move forward.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 31, 2007)

The kobold continues staggering forward, arm outstretched.  It is obvious it is unarmed and unarmored.  In fact, it seems to have been stripped of all its possessions with the exception of a bare minimum of clothing.

Even at its slow pace, the distance between you is closing uncomfortably quickly.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 31, 2007)

Taken aback by the site of such a creature, Tanith is slow to react, but instantly three bolts of pure energy are cast from her hands and strike the zombie like kobold in the chest.

ooc - Magic Missle


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 31, 2007)

Friadoc exchanges his quarter stuff for his nunchaku, since they are magical, and readies himself for the abomination while waiting to see the effect of Tanith's bolts.

"So disrespectful," says Friadoc. "Violating a being's rest in this fashion."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 31, 2007)

Pulling out his massive bow, Rokelsh sites an arrow at the Kobold. "Is that abomination what I think it is?" The barbarian shudders, he's only dealt with undead once before, and has no desire to do so again up close.

[sblock=combat info]
+1(magic) Mighty Composite Long Bow (+11, 1d8+4 damage, Threat 20/X3, Range 110')
Readied action: Attack if it gets within 30' or if someone else moves to attack it (Other than the magic missiles)
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 31, 2007)

Tanith's missiles easily drop the kobold where it stands, ending what was left of its miserable life.  After a closer inspection Jonas concludes that the thing was most definitely NOT dead until just now.  It does appear, however, to have been physically altered somehow.  Pieces of its flesh are spongy and shapeless while the rest of it appears normal.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Could there be some sort of toxin or rogue magic down here altering creatures? Might that account for the strange sounds? Cries of pain or dispair. I certainly don't want to end up like that." He points at the fallen Kobold.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 1, 2007)

Disappointed her spell was wasted on such a weak creature, Tanith walks over to the nowdead creature and examines it a bit more, as a student would study a cadaver to better understand human anatomy.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 2, 2007)

With a frown, Fraidoc turns his eyes to watching around the group while the creature is examined.

"What could have done that to the kobold?" Friadoc asks while looking for an incoming threat.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 3, 2007)

Where from here?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 4, 2007)

Rokelsh moves forwards, nudging the kobold with his toe to assure himself it's dead. "Well, we're not going to get any information out of THIS one.. lets move on.  Loot it if you wish, but I wouldn't."  With that, he continues forwards, bow still at the ready.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 4, 2007)

"*Poor Sob. may he have more peace in death than he did in life*." Jonas says, and utters a brief prayer to comfort the dead and easy their way into the afterlife. He takes up rear position once more as the party continues down the hall.


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Rokelsh moves forwards, nudging the kobold with his toe to assure himself it's dead. "Well, we're not going to get any information out of THIS one.. lets move on.  Loot it if you wish, but I wouldn't."  With that, he continues forwards, bow still at the ready.




"Looks like someone looted him before we found him," Shai says, taken aback by the state of the creature's body. He looks down the hallway. "I suppose this means we might be going the right direction, I suppose." Despite his words, he certainly isn't filled with any kind of happiness that they may be closing on their destination.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 4, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Well, no sense standing around watching this one rot. Let's get moving." He nods to Friadoc and asks "Which way now? Straight on back down this fellow's trail?"


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 4, 2007)

"I'd say his trail is most likely to lead us to the source," says Friadoc with a frown. "Unpleasant as that may seem, it's our best course of action."

"Let us proceed," says Friadoc as he cautiously heads down where the creature came from.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 4, 2007)

Wish she had more time to study the creatures body to see what might have caused this, Tanith slowly stands and follows the others.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 5, 2007)

There is a wooden door to your left, and the corridor extends several yards until it makes a sharp curve to the right and ends at another door.  There is a faint rustling sound behind this door.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2007)

*Rogash*

Rogash makes a shsssing sound to the others and whispers to Friadoc, "You want to give a listen and check for a trap?" He also looks to see if there is a lock on the door.


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> There is a wooden door to your left, and the corridor extends several yards until it makes a sharp curve to the right and ends at another door.  There is a faint rustling sound behind this door.




Shai hunkers slightly as the hackles on the back of his neck tingle. Making sure Dyspeer stays near to him, he pulls back on his bowstring, hoping that whatever is beyond this door is far closer to the kobold's threat level than the onerous tentacles.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 5, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Rogash makes a shsssing sound to the others and whispers to Friadoc, "You want to give a listen and check for a trap?" He also looks to see if there is a lock on the door.





The door is locked, but does not appear trapped.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf keeps his weapons ready and lets his companion deal with the lock.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 5, 2007)

"It's locked," says Friadoc in a hushed tone, once he lifts his ear from the door. "But there doesn't seem to be any traps."

OOC

Just to make sure, I didn't hear anything either, right? If I didn't or didn't, Friadoc would let the others knows.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 5, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "It's locked," says Friadoc in a hushed tone, once he lifts his ear from the door. "But there doesn't seem to be any traps."
> 
> OOC
> 
> Just to make sure, I didn't hear anything either, right? If I didn't or didn't, Friadoc would let the others knows.




Yes. Friadoc heard a faint rustling on the other side of the door.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2007)

"So do you guys want to unlock it or should I?" Rokelsh winks, readying his bow once again.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 5, 2007)

"I'll pop the lock," says Friadoc, before adding. "Just be ready for whatever rustles on the other side."

Once the others appear ready, Friadoc will attempt to pop the lock and then open the door, as he moves to the side and out of the way.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 5, 2007)

This time, Tanith stands with her crossbow loaded and aimed at whatever dangers might lurk behind the door.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 6, 2007)

It is a simple lock, but cleverly designed so that it is only accessible from this side.  Apparently, someone wanted whatever is on the other side to stay there.

Friadoc has no problem with this lock, and gently pushes the door open.

At least a dozen cretures writhe in amorphous heaps.  Most appear to have been kobolds, like the other, but others are even more hideous in their advanced transformation.  If they notice you they've given no indication, as their behavior is erratic and they seem to attack whichever of them get close enough to do so.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 6, 2007)

"Umm, okay," Friadoc quietly closes the door. Then, with a sly grin, he asks, "Relock it?"

OOC

 

Momma didn't raise no fool.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 6, 2007)

"*We should put them out of their misery, but making sure no others are treated similarely is more important*."Jonas says, almost regretfully. "*Let us continue*"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2007)

*Rogash*

"What do we think it going on here? Do the tentacles trap victims for some bizarre transformation? A terrible business."  

OOC: Were any of the creatures in the room making the strange noises we heard?


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 6, 2007)

"I could drop a blast of fire in there to end their misery, but I don't think it is my place to make judgment on whether they die or not." Tanith says the Friadoc closes the door. "Just make sure they can't come follow us."


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 6, 2007)

These are indeed miserable creatures; their suffering is obvious.  They are the same as the pitiful one you slew previously, only some are in an even worse state.

While they are making their fair share of noises and weakened screams as they flail away aimlessly, their screams are not like those you heard before--those likely came from even deeper into the strange sewer system.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2007)

With a curse, Rogash comments, "Blast it, I don't want to leave the pitiful buggers like that, but I hesitate to waste are spells and ammo on them. Let us dig deeper into this hole and decide what to do on our way back out."


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 6, 2007)

Friadoc will attempt to re-lock the door as he says, "Agreed, however I do think that if we cannot reverse their condition that we should ease their suffering. But, only those of us who feel comfortable doing it, should."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

Rokelsh stops Friadoc as he closes the door "Then allow me, I'll waste neither Ammo nor spell." He puts his bow away and pulls out his massive Greatsword.  "If you do not wish to watch, then do not, but I cannot abide such un-natural suffering. And we may need to continue along this path."  With that he steps forwards (Unless someone stops him) and begins the task of putting them out of their misery, greatsword chopping widely and decisively.

[sblock=ooc]
If it's going to be actual combat, my stats are: 
AC 18, Attack: +12/+7, 2d6+7 damage, Threat 19-20/X2.  I have cleave.

Also I doubt it matters, but if they happen to be abberations, I gain an additional +2 damage from my Favoured Enemy.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf shakes his head sadly, but readies his bow to support Rokelsh in case he has any trouble.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 7, 2007)

Friadoc nods before following Rokelsh, however he does not draw any weapons, as it seems he'll rely upon his hands.

"It is for the best," says Friadoc with resolve, although it is clear that he takes no joy in this act.

OOC

Friadoc will try and do this as humanely as he can, using his martial arts skills and knowledge.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 7, 2007)

Jonas, too, will join them, putting the kobolds out of their misery .


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 7, 2007)

Understanding the need to end their misery, but not liking the idea, Tanith prepares her crossbow in case they get hostile towards the others. If only she could keep them alive so she could study their condition and find a way to reverse it.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 8, 2007)

The trio of Rokelsh, Friadoc, and Jonas move into the room and immediately begin dispatching the pitiful creatures while the others wait to provide backup if needed.

Rokelsh easily drops two of them in succession, while Friadoc and Jonas take down one each.

The kobolds, what's left of them, flail about at random, and the trio easily avoid their weakened blows.

As the others look on they can see that several of the kobolds are degrading further even as they watch.  Their little bodies seem to melt and regrow, expand and contract, and take on what appears to be additional features such as eyes and noses, before disappearing again.

As she looks at the bewildering sight, Tanith notices one in particular, and drops her jaw in horror.

[sblock=Tanith]Knowledge (the planes) check 15.  

After seeing one kobold in particular change, Tanith recalls a memory of some obscure tomb she's read, and recognizes the condition, and the new creature it has become.  Suddenly the bolted door makes sense, and the tragic repercussions for their passing it are starting to sink in.

The new creature is a chaos beast, and there is a potential for seven more if something is not done quickly.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

Rokelsh continues his duty.
[sblock=ooc]
Chop Chop, Dig Dig.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 9, 2007)

With her sudden realization, Tanith shouts orders to the others, panic in her voice. "Everyone fall back! HURRY!!!"

As soon as the words are out of her mouth, he continues her speech into the language of magic. Suddenly a vast majority of the room erupts in flame and the intense heat can be felt on the face of everyone close by.

[sblock=ooc]Casting fireball in the room so that as many of the kobolds as possible are included. Not sure on the dimensions of the room, but she doesn't want to hit any of her party members. THough it is going to hurt, she will still cast it if party members are in the way or the room is too small.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 9, 2007)

Friadoc doesn't think twice, not with the combination of resolve and panic in Tanith's voice, and makes for the door like only a halfling monk could, in a small, tumbling ball.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 10, 2007)

"What is it?" Rokelsh turns for a second to glance at her, still hacking away, just in time to see the incoming fireball.  He instinctively dives behind a mound, shouting "SON OF A..." *BOOM*

[sblock=ooc]
I Keep swinging at the Kobolds. 
AC 18, Attack: +12/+7, 2d6+7 damage, Threat 19-20/X2.
*Cleave if either of the first two hits & Kills something and there's another within range*

*How many were left, btw?  And do any of my attacks have a chance of hitting whatever frightened Tanith?*

26 Nat 20 reflex save VS Fireball.
don't have evasion, but considering you couldn't kill me at max damage, I think I'll be allright. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2007)

*Rogash*

With a well trained soldier's instinct, Rogash reacts to the order and falls back, but upon seeing Tanith blast foe and companion alike, he cannot help but stop and look on in horror. "You need to explain this NOW!" He hold weapon ready, not sure he trusts Tanith anymore.


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> With her sudden realization, Tanith shouts orders to the others, panic in her voice. "Everyone fall back! HURRY!!!"
> 
> As soon as the words are out of her mouth, he continues her speech into the language of magic. Suddenly a vast majority of the room erupts in flame and the intense heat can be felt on the face of everyone close by.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Casting fireball in the room so that as many of the kobolds as possible are included. Not sure on the dimensions of the room, but she doesn't want to hit any of her party members. THough it is going to hurt, she will still cast it if party members are in the way or the room is too small.[/sblock]




At Tanith's yell, Shai shakes himself free of the mental paralysis he fell into at the grotesque sight of the melting kobolds--and the subsequent and ongoing slaughter of them by his companions. He knows Tanith more than just about any of the other party members; she's neither quick to anger nor especially impulsive. Even as he's shocked by her sudden evocation of flames, he keeps his bow ready and stands his ground.

"Just tell me what you need, Tanith. What're we fightin'?'


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 12, 2007)

[sblock=IG]Not sure if the fireball finished off the remaining kobolds or not, or passed the chaos  beasts SR. The results of the fireball are going to greatly determine Tanith's next step.[/sblock]

Pointing to the fully formed Chaos Beast, Tanith directs the parties attention. "We need to bring that thing down. It comes from the chaos plane and can easily make us amorphous just like these kobolds are becoming. Eventually they will become chaos beasts also!"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf glares at Tanith for an instant before utting a dwarvish oath and letting fly with his bow. For an instant it seems he is shooting at Tanith, but he adjusts his aim at the last moment and sends a pair of arrows at the chaos beast. 

OOC: [sblock]Mt. MW Comp. Longbow      +7/+7     1d8+2      20x3 [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 12, 2007)

Rokelsh takes out three more of the kobolds before he hears Tanith's words and jumps out of the main path of her fireball.  He's not completely uninjured, but he'll make it (10 points of damage).

While most of the creatures have been put out of their misery, the fully formed chaos beast still moves.

The dwarf's arrows land cleanly and appear to do damage, but they are quickly absorbed into the creatures amorphous mass.


[sblock=status]
Rokelsh 19/37
Tanith Dathius 20/23 
Friadoc 23/32 
Shaimon Hu'u 27/36 _barkskin_
Rogash Ungart 28/39
Jonas Cleighton 31/44 
Dyspeer 16/29
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2007)

*Rogash*

Hardly breaking rhythm, Rogash sends another brace of arrows at the chaos beast.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 13, 2007)

Switching from his bar hands to his nunchaku, Friadoc attempts to tumble behind the best, so as to flank it. Once done, the halfling will start to attack.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 13, 2007)

Quickly changing to a more tactical style of casting, three bolts of pure energy leave her hands and strike the beast true.

ooc - magic missile


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2007)

Rolling to his feet, Rokelsh hears the words distantly, his head ringing slightly.  Seeing Friadoc still in melee, he growls and leaps out, sword coming down in a mighty overhand chop.
[sblock=combat]
If it's 10' or more away : Charge, Power Attack 4.
Attack +10; damage 2d6+15; threat 19-20
Otherwise, move to ensure flanking position (5'step if possible), and Power attack 2.
Attack +10/+5(if he's within 5' step I get the second attack); Damage 2d6+11; threat 19-20
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 13, 2007)

Friadoc tumbles past the thing and pops up on the other side, smacking it solidly with his nanchacku.  At least, as solidly as can be, given the creature's make-up.

Rokelsh charges the beast with a guttural, sword raised and ready.  Just before reaching the beast he trips over a smoldering kobold's body and throws himself off balance (damn those fumbles!)

Tanith, spot on with her spellcasting today, blasts the thing with three more magic missiles and it howls in pain.

As Friadoc dances behind the thing, two vicious looking claws form on the back side and each take a swipe at the nimble halfling.  Fortunately one misses, but the other slaps him hard.  Tanith winces at the blow, as only she truly understands what it means to be struck by a chaos beast.

The sturdy dwarf pumps two more arrows into the vile creature despite the obstruction of Rokelsh's stumbling (nice shots!).

The thing stops moving and, perhaps more importantly, stops morphing.  By all appearances it  seems to be dead.  Rogash's arrows still protrude from the thing's bulk.

[sblock=Details]
23 Rokelsh 19/37: charges, greatsword miss (natural 1)
23 Friadoc 18/32: tumble 11+9=pass; nunchaku hit, 4 damage
13 Tanith Dathius 20/23: magic missile (SR check 11+6=pass, 11 damage
12 Chaos Beast: (vs. Friadoc) hit, 5 damage; miss (fort 19+6=pass)
9 Shaimon Hu'u 27/36 _barkskin_
9 Rogash Ungart 28/39 (15+7=hit, 5 damage;16+7=hit, 6 damage)
7 Jonas Cleighton 31/44 
5 Dyspeer 16/29
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 13, 2007)

Immediately moving towards Friadoc, Tanith looks him up and down to make sure the ugly effects of a chaos beast strike won't be taking hold. "How do you feel? You don't like turning to mush,do you?"

Once it is determined Friadoc is fine, Tanith turns to the rest of the group to better explain her actions. "I want to apologize for my brash reactions back there with the fireball. I noticed the chaos beast form from one of the kobolds and it appeared if the others weren't brought down immediately that we would have had seven more to deal with. We were fortunate enough that we were able to take this one down as quickly. If there were eight in total, I guarantee we would be singing a different tune. The physiological makeup of the chaos beast is quite odd. It takes pure focus and a bit of luck for spells to effect it and as we witnessed all these kobolds; a strike from it can prove to be miserable."

Once Tanith realizes she is going on and on about this she stops and gives the rest of the group a smirk.


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "I want to apologize for my brash reactions back there with the fireball. I noticed the chaos beast form from one of the kobolds and it appeared if the others weren't brought down immediately that we would have had seven more to deal with. We were fortunate enough that we were able to take this one down as quickly. If there were eight in total, I guarantee we would be singing a different tune. The physiological makeup of the chaos beast is quite odd. It takes pure focus and a bit of luck for spells to effect it and as we witnessed all these kobolds; a strike from it can prove to be miserable."




Shai holds at the threshhold of the door, Dyspeer at his heels and bow in his hands.

"You saved our hides, Tanith. I'll take a singe anytime you need if it keeps me winding up like those--" he nods at the dead, gelatinous kobolds. 

"But you just said that one got made from a kobold by a chaos beast. Which means we don't have seven more, but we have at least one more. And if what you say's true, none of us want to get in reach of the thing if we run across it..."


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 13, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "But you just said that one got made from a kobold by a chaos beast. Which means we don't have seven more, but we have at least one more. And if what you say's true, none of us want to get in reach of the thing if we run across it..."




"I was thinking the same thing, but this may not be entirely true." Tanith comments. "If you recall our last travels together, we ran across someone who was transforming creatures into other monstrosities. This might be the case here. Though, I wouldn't rule out the idea of these being created by at least one more chaos beast. Either way, we need to be on our guard."

"How are you feeling Rokelsh? It seems you took the worst of my hasty actions." Tanith says with a look of embarrassment on her face.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2007)

*Rogash*

"I'm sorry I doubted you. I understand that in battle one sometimes has to take risky action." He looks into the room one last time then addresses the group. "Are we fit to continue on?"


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 13, 2007)

"I'm wiry,"  says Friadoc with a rakish grin. "I feel as solid as before the beast hit me, if that helps."

Friadoc will give the room a quick once over, using his quarter staff to move things out of the way as he searches.

While searching, Friadoc says to Tanith, "No harm done, Tanith.  But, I think we do need to come up with some one or two word phrases to help with the tactics."

"May I suggest, scatter, be one?"  Friadoc adds with a chuckle.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 13, 2007)

Glad her new companions are taking her actions in stride she smiles. "Scatter it is," she says as she returns Friadoc's chuckle.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 14, 2007)

"The hurt to my pride from stumbling is the worse of the two pains" Rokelsh smiles, hair still smoking.  "Another one, you say?  That does not bode well... is there another exit from here?"


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 14, 2007)

There is another door to this room, on the same wall and to the left of the one at which you're standing right now.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 14, 2007)

Rokelsh looks behind him as everyone looks past him at the very obvious door "Of course.  Shall we?" He motions for one of their trapfinders to.. find.
"Do you suppose this one is locked and barred in the same manner as the one we came through?"


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 14, 2007)

"Let me see," says Friadoc as he goes to check the door, first listening at it and them checking to see if it appears to be locked.

As the halfling goes to check the lock, his movements appear stiffer than normal, however if Friadoc has a complaint, he hasn't aired it, yet.

OOC

Hopefully that comes across okay, I was trying to think of a nice way to point out Friadoc is down half his hitpoints, without him whining about it. *grins*


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2007)

*Rogash*

Limping a little, Rogash moves to the door to offer his assistance. 
OOC: Works for me.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 14, 2007)

The door is neither trapped, nor locked.  It opens into a short corridor that turns sharply to the left and ends in another door.  This door too is neither trapped nor locked, at least as far as anyone can tell.

A faint smell of death lingers in the air.


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The door is neither trapped, nor locked.  It opens into a short corridor that turns sharply to the left and ends in another door.  This door too is neither trapped nor locked, at least as far as anyone can tell.
> 
> A faint smell of death lingers in the air.




Shai's nose curls at the scent, and he instinctively pats Dyspeer's head, knowing anything he scents will be several times more potent to his wolf companion. 

Taking a deep breath, he nods to the door. "Don't expect the other side has anything pleasant, but so long as we're ready..." he says, bowstring pulled taught.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 17, 2007)

Jonas uses the wand once more on, well, basically everyone before he continues. He pats Tanith on the back (with a mailed fist, but hey) and says : "*That took a lot of will and courage. Thanks*."
He readies his longsword and shield, and waits for something top come out and attack them.

OOC : the south of france was sunny, the wine good and the boullabaisse delicious


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2007)

Rogash shurgs, "No use standing on the doorstep, I say we press on."  

OOC: Sounds like a nice trip. Welcome back.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 17, 2007)

Hardly able to smell the lingering death due to her nostrils being destroyed by the other horrible smells, Tanith nods in agreement about pressing on.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 17, 2007)

"Ready?" asks the halfling.

Once everyone is ready, Friadoc will take his normal position and nod once before he opens the door.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2007)

*Rogash*

With a nod, Rogash raises axe and shield.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2007)

Rokelsh adds his agreement, bow drawn, Arrow knocked and ready.  He seems none the worse for wear despite his injuries.

[sblock=ooc]  wusses. 
Er... on that note, what were the effect of Jonas' wand?
19/37 HP.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 18, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I haven't forgotten about you, I swear.  I should have the CLW results and a description up by tomorrow evening.  Please hold off on the lynch mob until then. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2007)

[sblock]Okay, the torches and pitch forks are back in the closet...for now.   [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 20, 2007)

[sblock]But they are a bit rusty and need to be used.   [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 20, 2007)

After seven used of Courage's wand, the party feels a bit better.

The door opens into a small chamber.  Spots of dried and caked blood and other fluids stain the floor.

Another door in the northeast corner opens into a narrow hallway that curves back around on itself and ends at another door.  There is more blood, and a row of deep grooves mar the stone underneath the heavily barred door.

[sblock=Status]
Rokelsh 31/37:
Friadoc 24/32:
Tanith Dathius 23/23:
Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 _barkskin_:
Rogash Ungart 39/39:
Jonas Cleighton 40/44:
Dyspeer 28/29:
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 20, 2007)

Friadoc will approuch the door, so as to check it for traps, locks, as well as listen to what he can beyond the door.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 20, 2007)

Friadoc doesn't notice any traps, and the door is barred from your side.  There are no sounds coming from the other side of the door.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2007)

*Rogash*

Nodding that they should continue Rogash waits axe and shield at the ready to take another door.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 20, 2007)

Crossbow at the ready, Tanith stands amid the group waiting for someone to open the door.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 20, 2007)

As someone opens the door, the group notices two things about the room.

First, it is empty.  Despite the numerous spatterings of dried blood and gashes in the floors and walls, whatever battle has taken place here is over, and its participants long gone.

Second, it is a dead end.  The only door is the one through which you're looking right now.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 20, 2007)

"Well, at least we cleared one avenue," says Friadoc with a shake of his head. "A creepy one, at that."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2007)

"Well, back to the last junction I guess. I was hopeful that we were close to finding out what was going on. I guess we'll be living with the stink of this place a little longer."


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> As someone opens the door, the group notices two things about the room.
> 
> First, it is empty.  Despite the numerous spatterings of dried blood and gashes in the floors and walls, whatever battle has taken place here is over, and its participants long gone.
> 
> Second, it is a dead end.  The only door is the one through which you're looking right now.




Shai studies the gouges in the floor, frowning. 

"So now there's maybe another chaos beast _and_ whatever this critter is running around loose down here," he says. "No wonder there's so much screaming 'round."

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if it applies, but what the heck: Know: Nature +11 to identify what might have made the gouges?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 20, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Shai studies the gouges in the floor, frowning.
> 
> "So now there's maybe another chaos beast _and_ whatever this critter is running around loose down here," he says. "No wonder there's so much screaming 'round."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Not sure if it applies, but what the heck: Know: Nature +11 to identify what might have made the gouges?[/sblock]




Shai reckons that the gouges look about the same size as the claws of a kobold--or three--fighting being dragged into the room for whatever reason.


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Shai reckons that the gouges look about the same size as the claws of a kobold--or three--fighting being dragged into the room for whatever reason.




Shai stands, looking both disturbed and relieved at the same time. "Looks like those might actually be from the poor sods in the other room. Kobold." He shakes his head at the memory of their melting bodies. "Still, chaos beast or something else, anything that has kobolds gouging at walls ain't something I want to meet."


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 21, 2007)

"Agreed, Shai. I would not like to meet it either, but I believe it may be part of the noise the citizens are hearing."


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 21, 2007)

Once everyone is ready, Friadoc will make his way back the way they arrive until the next unexplored avenue is available.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf moves at Friadoc's side, watchful for trouble. 

OOC: [Sblock=IG]I'll be out of touch for a couple of days, maybe until Monday, please npc Rogash as needed.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 22, 2007)

The party backtracks the way they came, reaching a door you passed previously while chasing the first infected kobold.  Determining that it is not locked or trapped, Rogash opens it only to discover that it is one of the many doors in the room with the _black tentacles_ trap.  This door, along with the one you first entered through and the one on the opposite wall through which you exited make three of the five total here.

There is still an unexplored corridor just around the bend from this one, as well.

So, your options include:

A: Back around the corner through the as yet unexplored corridor, or..
B: Through to the other side of this room and out one of the other doors.  For the record, the lingering dust appears to have settled nicely on the floor.  The torches are still lit.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 22, 2007)

OOC : I'll take door number two. Does that mean I win a refridgerator?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 23, 2007)

"Well I for one DO want to meet who.. or what.. is doing this.  And stop it." Rokelsh's grip tightens on his bow for a moment before he shakes his head to calm himself. "Regardless, we've a job to do.. I say we continue down this corridor, and leave that cursed room as our focal point to search around.  Once we are done this corridor, we can come back and take one of those other doors, so we don't forget anything."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf nods, "Makes no difference to me. The corridor will do."


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai nods. "Who knows if that tentacle trap resets automatically. I say we keep outta there as long as we can."


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 24, 2007)

"*You lead the way, my friends. I have faith in your judgement*." Jonas says.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 24, 2007)

Confident that her companions will not allow areas of these sewers to go unexplored, she doesn't give comment on their next approach. Her mind wanders to the sight of the kobolds melting and reforming. What is causing all this? Is someone the source or is it a rift in the planar boundaries?

Tanith follows behind the others as her thoughts seem to be elsewhere.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 24, 2007)

"The corridor it is," says Friadoc with a nod. "We can always check the tentacle trap on our way back."

The young halfling take point again, with his partner in crime, and check the path before them.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 24, 2007)

The corridor winds around to another door.  It is barred from the other side, but doesn't appear trapped.  You can hear voices on the other side, but not well enough to make anything out in detail.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2007)

*Rogash*

Backing off from the door a few steps and speaking very softly Rogash says, "I don't see how we can get through a barred door withour alerting those on the other side. Do we bash our way in? Try to bluff them into opening the door? Or go back and try to get here from another direction?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Backing off from the door a few steps and speaking very softly Rogash says, "I don't see how we can get through a barred door withour alerting those on the other side. Do we bash our way in? Try to bluff them into opening the door? Or go back and try to get here from another direction?"




"What if we could get them to come out here without lettin' 'em know people were here?" Shai whispers. "The river spirits let me call on 'em to bring water. If I made it run in under the door, maybe they'd think there was a leak in the sewer? They might open up without really thinking there's a thing to fight."

[sblock=OOC]Note that I'm making a rules assumption, in that I assume I can create water on one side of the door and assume it can run under the door without breaking "line of effect" rules. Seems logical to me, but I'll certainly amend if it's ruled against.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 25, 2007)

"That may work Shai, but if not maybe we can find another way in."


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 26, 2007)

"I could try a hook and string trick," suggests Friadoc. "But, it all depends on how sturdy the bar is and whether or not the opening is on the side of the door I can get to."

OOC

Basically, it's a higher degree lockpick attempt, but it is within the range of the possible, per DMs approval.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2007)

*Rogash*

"I'm game to try either plan."


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 26, 2007)

So what do you want to do?  I'll allow either, though Shai's spell probably has a much better chance of being successful.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 26, 2007)

Friadoc thinks for a moment and then says, "Try the spirits first, if it doesn't work then we can try the hook."


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> Friadoc thinks for a moment and then says, "Try the spirits first, if it doesn't work then we can try the hook."




Shai nods. When everyone has set themselves (he, himself having readied his warhammer), Shai begins speaking softly, his words sounding more like the gurgle of a streambed than any language man might speak. He points to the door, drawing its frame's outline in the air, and sure enough, water fills the frame--overfills it. And if the sound of splashing on the other side of the door is any indication, whoever's on the other side must surely be wondering where the broken pipe is.

[sblock=OOC]shaping the water so it fills in along the doorframe as much as possible and "pushes" to the other side. At his current level, Shai can generate 8 gallons of water with the spell, so even if only half of it winds up on the other side, it should make for a goodly mess. [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 27, 2007)

As the water seeps through the cracks around and under the door, it becomes apparent that whatever is on the other side notices it soon enough.  You soon hear directly on the other side of the door, as if something is being pushed into the cracks to stop the flow. 

Of course you know that the water has run out by this time and ceased to flow, but those on the other side are likely blissfully unaware, and confident that their quick action it what has solved the problem.


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> As the water seeps through the cracks around and under the door, it becomes apparent that whatever is on the other side notices it soon enough.  You soon hear directly on the other side of the door, as if something is being pushed into the cracks to stop the flow.
> 
> Of course you know that the water has run out by this time and ceased to flow, but those on the other side are likely blissfully unaware, and confident that their quick action it what has solved the problem.




Shai frowns. "Guess there's a reason folks don't look to me for my tactical advice," he whispers with a shrug. 

"'Course, since they think there's a big leak on this side, that might be enough to make sure they don't come out and surprise us while we check other corridors, yeah?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf smiles, "I think you have the right of it. Let's have a look around beyond the other doors and come back this way soon."


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 28, 2007)

"I agree. Let us leave them thinking they solved their problem for now while we explore other avenues." Tanith says as she smiles at Shai. "I think it was a great idea."


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 28, 2007)

*"A very good idea. Let us move on now, while we still have the elemnt of surprise." * Jonas says, smiling.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 28, 2007)

There are two options from here, and either of them require going back through the room that almost killed you.

There are two unexplored doors in that room: one on the north wall, and one on the east.

The other door on the eastern wall will allow you to backtrack the way you came.


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> There are two options from here, and either of them require going back through the room that almost killed you.
> 
> There are two unexplored doors in that room: one on the north wall, and one on the east.
> 
> The other door on the eastern wall will allow you to backtrack the way you came.




Shai swallows audibly at the prospect of returning to the room.

Well, I suppose we'll only know if the spell resets if we go back in, though maybe it should just be one of us? Maybe if we tied a rope around my waist, you could help me break free if the tentacles come back?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Very brave. I would not ask you to go in alone, but if you are willing I have rope. What of the bag?" Rogash peers into the room to see if the bag has been restored.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 28, 2007)

"If anyone should go in first," suggest Friadoc. "It should probably be someone who could find the traps trigger and keep it from activating."

"But, I would like the rope tied to my waist," adds the halfling with a grin.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rogash*

"You'll be easier to drag out too," quips the dwarf to the halfing with a wink.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 28, 2007)

As you open the door and decide on a strategy, you all notice that the balloon has NOT been restored, and hangs limply from the ceiling.  A thin layer of dust covers the floor, and sends a small shiver up Jonas's spine.


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> As you open the door and decide on a strategy, you all notice that the balloon has NOT been restored, and hangs limply from the ceiling.  A thin layer of dust covers the floor, and sends a small shiver up Jonas's spine.




Shai considers a moment. "Mother of spiders showed me a way to make men climb walls like her brood. Especially if you'll need your wits about you, Friadoc, it might be better to check the room from the walls and ceiling, maybe, to avoid the numbing dust?"

[sblock=OOC]referring to Spider Climb, of course[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 29, 2007)

"I'm all for avoiding that cursed dust," says Friadoc with a chuckle.


----------



## jkason (Oct 1, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> "I'm all for avoiding that cursed dust," says Friadoc with a chuckle.




Digging in his pouch, Shai pulls his hand out and opens it. Stuck in a drop of bitumen is a wiggling spider. Shai whispers to the spider, and surprisingly, the creature stops struggling. He holds it out to Friadoc. 

"Bottoms up, then," he says cheerfully.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not trying to be nuts here; turns out these are actually the material components the SRD lists, and it explicitly calls for them to be eaten. Blech.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 1, 2007)

Friadoc doesn't hesitate in eating the spider, in fact he tosses it straight back into the corner of his mouth and chews with vigor.

"Crunchier than grubs," says Friadoc with a shrug of his shoulders. "I've ate worse."

Friadoc will proceed to scout the room from the walls and, if needed, the ceiling, in order to see how safe it is now.

OOC

Oh, no worries. I, too, have read the components for spells, much to my chagrin, and tried not to think about it too much. 

Plus, like Friadoc, I've ate worse.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2007)

Rogash turns a little green, the thought of eating anything in this place turns his stomach, but a spider is more than he can bear. Hiding his discomfort he quips, "Hey Friadoc, try eating real food and maybe you get taller."


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 2, 2007)

"Then what," asks Friadoc as he climbs. "Get one of those long beards to trip over?"

"I think I'll take the spiders,"  laughs the halfling.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 2, 2007)

Smiling at the banter between the two, Tanith watches quietly as Friadoc moves across the walls to check the room.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2007)

"You have me there sir, eat what you will, but continue with the spiders and you may develop a beard of webs." Rogash continues to stand ready should his diminutive friend run into trouble.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 2, 2007)

OOC : detect evil on the dust.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 3, 2007)

No evil detected.  I'll post more tomorrow, when time allows.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 4, 2007)

Friadoc can't help but hide his childlike grin as he climbs the walls like a spider.  He makes it to the door on the opposite wall without any adverse effects; the tentacles have  yet to reappear  and the dust remains settled on the floor.

The door is not locked.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 4, 2007)

"Cross the room one by one?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 4, 2007)

"Since we can't climb the walls, I think it is our only options."


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 5, 2007)

"*allright, I'll go first*". He cautiosly crosses the room, staying close to the walls.

(OOC : if anyone has a rope, he'll tie it around his waste first.)


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai waits, clearly nervous but ready to pull the cleric back with all his mass if the tentacles should return.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 5, 2007)

Jonas makes it to the door without any difficulty.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 5, 2007)

"Well that seemed easy!" Tanith says with a smile as she follows behind Jonas.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2007)

*Rogash*

With a grumble under his breath, Rogash makes his way to the door being very wary of dust and tentacles.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 5, 2007)

Friadoc waits on the otherside, still attached to the wall, in fact he seems like he is going to do his best to get the most out of this spell.

While waiting, Friadoc will keep his eyes peeled for signs of trouble or danger.


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> Friadoc waits on the otherside, still attached to the wall, in fact he seems like he is going to do his best to get the most out of this spell.
> 
> While waiting, Friadoc will keep his eyes peeled for signs of trouble or danger.




Dyspeer looks to the man attached to the wall, then to his human companion and lets out a slight whine before the two cross the room.

"Hey, at least I'm not asking you to go wall-climbing with me. You know how you hate heights," Shai gently chides the wolf.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 6, 2007)

The door opens into the middle of a long corridor, stretching left to right.  Either end turns back to the south.


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The door opens into the middle of a long corridor, stretching left to right.  Either end turns back to the south.




Shai looks both directions. "They both go 'bout the same direction. Anyone got a preference? I'm good either way."


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tanith*

"No preference,either way we should get moving and find the source of the problems down here."


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 10, 2007)

"*We will take left then*." the Cleric says, readying himself once more for battle.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 10, 2007)

Marching order, please.  I assume Friadoc and Rogash are in front, but I'd like to make sure first.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 10, 2007)

Crossbow in hand, Tanith takes her spot near the middle of the group.


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Marching order, please.  I assume Friadoc and Rogash are in front, but I'd like to make sure first.




OOC: I believe Shai and Dyspeer have been playing rear guard, yes? They'll stick there for now unless someone objects.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 12, 2007)

"Left it is," says Friadoc who takes  point by climbing the walls, however, at times, he will dismount the wall and check for traps. While he is enjoying himself for as long as the spell lasts, he is still paranoid enough.

OOC

Sorry for the slowness, between school, job hunting, and a manuscript, I was a tad bit distracted.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 13, 2007)

As Friadoc scales along the wall with all the ease of a spider, he sees a small pair of reptilian eyes round the corner in front of him--and they see Friadoc, too.  The eyes open wide as their owner stops midstep in surprise.  The kobold instinctively raises his crossbow, but decides instead to turn back around the corner and run out of sight.  He yells something incoherent to Friadoc, but Tanith understands the draconic plainly enough:

"Intruders!"


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 15, 2007)

Friadoc pushes off of the wall, in a powerful leap, hope to knock the kobold out with a powerful kick before it makes enough nose to draw attention.

OOC

I figure it's too far away, now, but that's what Friadoc would have done the moment it turned and started to shout.


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> As Friadoc scales along the wall with all the ease of a spider, he sees a small pair of reptilian eyes round the corner in front of him--and they see Friadoc, too.  The eyes open wide as their owner stops midstep in surprise.  The kobold instinctively raises his crossbow, but decides instead to turn back around the corner and run out of sight.  He yells something incoherent to Friadoc, but Tanith understands the draconic plainly enough:
> 
> "Intruders!"




"What the hells is that?" he hisses from the back of the group, craning his neck to try to get a look.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 15, 2007)

"He is raising the alarm!" Tanith says as she steps forward trying to get line of sight in order to stop the kobold.

[sblock=ooc]Move 30' and fire 3 magic missle bolts at the kobold if Tanith can see it. If she can't see it after moving 30' she will cast Mage Armor on herself. [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 15, 2007)

"*Heironeous, Bless us for this coming battle"* Jonas chants. It is as if a faint call to battle can be heard, the shout of a thousand warriors giving the party strength and courage.


(cast bless, +1 to attack and saves vs fear for 6 minutes. CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGE   )


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2007)

*Rogash*

OOC: Rogash would indeed be in the front. 

Cursing under his breath and throwing caution to the wind, Rogash sets off in pursuit of the Kobold, axe and shield at the ready. "Let's at them before they can prepare a defense!"


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "He is raising the alarm!" Tanith says as she steps forward trying to get line of sight in order to stop the kobold.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Move 30' and fire 3 magic missle bolts at the kobold if Tanith can see it. If she can't see it after moving 30' she will cast Mage Armor on herself. [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]How close was the kobold to begin with? I'm just wondering if Dyspeer could race it to ground in a round or two, or if it had too much of a head start. I'm assuming it would have gone around the corner before Shai could get off a shot, too. If Dys couldn't reasonably catch up with him in a round or two, they'll both stick with the group and follow whatever charge we're making.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 17, 2007)

The kobold had just rounded the corner when it noticed Friadoc, so only had to backpedal a couple of steps to step out of sight and run away.  If Dyspeer went after him, he'd have to round a blind corner first.

Tanith will cast _mage armor_, as the kobold is out of sight.

Friadoc does not have time to come off the wall and knock the thing down--but plenty of time to come off the wall and nearly get knocked down himself as the dwarf sets off in pursuit. 

As Rogash starts to round the corner he is momentarily awestruck by what he sees.  

The group sees a volley of crossbow bolts fly past the dwarf and bounce off the wall in a display of sparks.

Four do not, as they hit their mark, and the blood begins to pour from the dwarf's chest.

ooc: Rogash takes 13 damage from four crossbow bolts.  There is a swarm of kobold around the corner--at least 20.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 18, 2007)

As soon as it is let known what is down the corridor, Tanith will move as fast as possible and try and cast a fireball down there in the midst of all the kobolds before any of her allies rush forward into melee.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 18, 2007)

Friadoc will wait for the big magic to get dropped before he rushes into melee with his foes, however the halfling will make sure that the dwarf is still good on his feet.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2007)

*Rogash*

Momentarily hauled by the rain of bolts Rogash roars out in anger.

OOC: How far away are the Kobolds, as in will he get hit by another volley if he charges.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 18, 2007)

Rogash would be able to charge and attack before most of the kobolds were able to reload their crossbows.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2007)

*Rogash*

Hesitating only for an instant, Rogash charges the mass of kobolds with his axe swinging. 

OOC: Most! Ouch!


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The group sees a volley of crossbow bolts fly past the dwarf and bounce off the wall in a display of sparks.
> 
> Four do not, as they hit their mark, and the blood begins to pour from the dwarf's chest.




"Not good," the large man gulps, though he's bolstered by realizing he's seeing bolts and not arrows. "Crossbows take longer to reload, at least," he says. He follows Tanith in her run to the corner, trying to use the corner for partial cover to launch an arrow of his own at their foes as he gets a look at them.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 19, 2007)

Jonas looks at the close-packed kobolds and the arm-movements of Tanith. He waits for the firework, drops his shield and charges into the kobolds, swinging his sword with two hands.

"FOR HEIRONEOUS"

(OOC : wow, kobolds. i'll be able to use my cleave-feat at last.)


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's the initiative.  Since Tanith came in last, I didn't include the fireball or anything related to it in the actions, in case you wanted to change it.  

19 Dyspeer 28/29: awaits command
18 Friadoc 24/32: delays
17 Rogash Ungart 39/39: charges (natural 1=miss)
15 Jonas Cleighton 40/44: charges 
15 kobolds
10 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 _barkskin_:
10 Rokelsh 31/37:
8 Tanith Dathius 23/23:

[sblock=a question]Now, refresh me, please: Surely there is a limit on the number of creatures one man can take down with great cleave.  All Jonas has to do is hit one of these creatures to kill it (his longsword is 1d8+3), so he could technically take down the whole lot of them in one round if he was allowed to plow right through them.

Conversely, since he's charging, the charge would stop at the moment of impact on the group of kobolds, and he could really only take out those within reach, which would be a maximum of 8 if he was totally surrounded if I'm not mistaken.

I can't believe I've never had anyone use this feat before.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 19, 2007)

[sblock=IG]She will switch to her light crossbow then.

And there is no limit to the number of enemies you can attack with great cleave. The only limit to it would be those within range and he has to hit with each attack still. So if he misses just one attack, the cleave stops. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Here's the initiative.  Since Tanith came in last, I didn't include the fireball or anything related to it in the actions, in case you wanted to change it.




I think Shai will stick with his plan assuming there's space for it: head to the corner and try to lob some arrows into the pack of kobolds (assuming there's no risk of hitting his companions, of course).


----------



## Jemal (Oct 19, 2007)

Rokelsh unleashes a trio of arrows from his bow, each into a different kobold.

(Rapid shot, +9/+9/+4, damage 1d8+4.)

[sblock=ooc:RE:Great cleave]
Great cleave allows him to make as many cleave attempts as he can until either there are no more enemies in range, he misses, or he doesn't deal enough damage to drop an opponent.  Great cleave does not allow you to just keep walking through your opponents, cleave specifically states that you CANNOT move between cleaves (even a 5 foot step).
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf attacks the nearest Kobold.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 20, 2007)

Friadoc will launch into a nanchaku attack on the nearest kobold.

OOC

Nanchaku +1 [1d4+2 attk +6 crit x2, 1 lb., light, bludgeoning]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 20, 2007)

Friadoc, Rogash, and Jonas each step into the group of kobolds.  Friadoc drops one immediately while Rogash trips over a crack in the floor.  Jonas quickly moves around him and launches a truly awe-inspiring attack on the little creatures, sending limbs and pieces of gore splattering against the walls in a sickening display.

As the kobolds begin a retreat, one steps forward and produces an unexpected spell; a burst of flame emits from his hands and singes the three party members.

Shai, Rokelsh, and Tanith each fire their own missile attack into the retreating group of kobolds, dropping three more before they skitter around another corner out of sight.

[sblock=details]
19 Dyspeer 28/29: awaits command
18 Friadoc 24/32: Nanchaku (9+6=hit, kill)
17 Rogash Ungart 39/39: charges (natural 1=automiss)
15 Jonas Cleighton 40/44: charges and attacks (16+8+2=hit, kill; 12+8+2=hit, kill; 18+8+2=hit, kill; 7+8+2=hit, kill; 19+8+2=hit, kill; 18+8+2, kill)
15 kobolds (20 13): 1 casts _burning hands_ (Jonas, Friadoc, and Rogash take 4 damage each after passing a reflex save); the others begin to retreat
10 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 _barkskin_: fires an arrow into the melee (12+7-4=hit, kill)
10 Rokelsh 31/37: fires three arrows (natural 1=automiss; 13+9-4=hit, kill; 19=hit, kill)
8 Tanith Dathius 23/23: light crossbow (10+5-4=miss)

[sblock=Jemal]Would you believe that I originally rolled three 1's in a row for all three of Rokelsh's attacks?  I just couldn't do that to you, so I decided to switch dice and give you another shot at the last two.  Nobody has that horrible of luck [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 20, 2007)

Jonas spits out a gob of kobold-blood and wipes his face to clear his eyes. The gore-covered mountain makes the sign of Heironeous over the fallen kobolds and then charges into the retreating group, charging into the thick of the pack.

(OOC : charge where the most kobolds are gathered)


----------



## Jemal (Oct 20, 2007)

Rokelsh moves forwards, drawing a bead as he rounds the corner and holds for a second, trying to pick out the kobold mage before unleashing his arrow.

[sblock=ooc]
Attack + 11, 1d8+4 damage, move to the corner and if they're in sight, I fire.  Preferably at the one that cast burning hands, if he's somehow discernable from the rest (Robes, marks, etc).

[sblock=IG] I'd believe it, I have some pretty weird luck like that.  seems only to intensify when my character's a barbarian.  Thnx for the break.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 20, 2007)

Friadoc sees no reason to halt his attack, so he'll press the attack.

In fact, Friadoc will attempt to tumble past the fleeing group, so as to block their escape and out flank them. If he needs to, he'll aim his tumble along the wall, of needed, and take advantage of the spiderclimb spell, if it still exists.

OOC

I figure between his ring of jumping, the spiderclimb, his monk movement rate, his awesome jumping and tumbling skills, Friadoc would be smart to get ahead of those who are fleeing and block their path. Not only will it give him a flanking edge on some, with his friends on the other side of them, but it also raises some potential AoAs on those who try to run past him.

*grins*

Pint-sized Bruce Lee!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2007)

*Rogash*

His cheeks red with both the exertion of the fight and embarrasment at his bungling of this latest battle, Rogash moves again, but this time he thrusts only his shield around the corner and then takes a quick peek over it before charging out into the open. (unless he sees something that gives him pause)

OOC: [sblock]Much as I hate to admit it, I believe Rogash should only have 22 of 39 hp currently due to the 4 crossbow bolts and the burning hands. Unless I missed some healing from a generous party member when I was reading the posts.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 22, 2007)

Seeing the group handle the kobolds fairly well, Tanith decides to stick with her crossbow as she also gives chase.


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai suppresses a cheer as the kobold falls from his arrow. "Hey! I hit one!" he says, faintly surprised. "Come on, Dys, let's see if I can get another."

Wolf at heel, Shai moves to the next corner, continuing to play ranged support for those who seem to be doing so effecient a job of tearing apart their opponents.

"You don't suppose we should keep one alive to ask about things down here?" he wonders aloud to the other archers as he lets loose another arrow.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 23, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "You don't suppose we should keep one alive to ask about things down here?" he wonders aloud to the other archers as he lets loose another arrow.




"That is an excellent idea, Shai!" Tanith says before shouting to the others ahead. "Try and leave one alive! They might be able to answer some questions!"


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 24, 2007)

As you chase the kobolds through the corridor and around a corner you notice them all jump over a particular spot in front of another door.  On the other side they round another corner to the right, and suddenly become eerily silent.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2007)

*Rogash*

Rogash moves forward, wary of a trap near the door where the Kobold's performed their strange acrobatics. 

OOC: Search check +9


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> As you chase the kobolds through the corridor and around a corner you notice them all jump over a particular spot in front of another door.  On the other side they round another corner to the right, and suddenly become eerily silent.




"Aw, hells, not more tentacles..." he mutters, holding at the end of the corridoor, his bow ready, as Rogash checks the spot.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 25, 2007)

Rokelsh stows his bow and draws his sword, keeping about 10 feet behind Rogash to back him up.

*Spot +7 to see what they jumped over.. tripwire/pit?  and/or to see anything else out of the ordinary*


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 25, 2007)

Rogash notices the thin lines of a square cut into the stone in front of the door, and figures it to be some type of pressure plate.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 25, 2007)

Looking to Rogash, Friadoc whispers in cant, "So, do you wanna disable this one or should I?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Rogash*

Replying in the same tongue the dwarf says, "I'll hop over and provide some cover while you work in case our little foes decide to use their crossbows again." Rogash jumps over the designated spot and crouches down behind his shield interposing himself between the Kobolds and his companion. He eases his axe down on the floor and takes out a throwing weapon, holding it ready against the appearance of a foe. To the others he says in common, "mind the floor there and ready your missiles, while Friadoc removes this impediment."


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Replying in the same tongue the dwarf says, "I'll hop over and provide some cover while you work in case our little foes decide to use their crossbows again." Rogash jumps over the designated spot and crouches down behind his shield interposing himself between the Kobolds and his companion. He eases his axe down on the floor and takes out a throwing weapon, holding it ready against the appearance of a foe. To the others he says in common, "mind the floor there and ready your missiles, while Friadoc removes this impediment."




Shai nods, keeping his bow trained down the hall to the corner where the kobolds seem to have retreated.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 25, 2007)

Jonas hides behind his shield, and advances. He calls out to the Kobolds :"*Parley. Parley or we'll slay the lot of you."*


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 25, 2007)

As Friadoc works the trap, Jonas calls out to the kobolds.  Around the corner you can hear a hissing whisper, probably a lot closer then you would have thought.  Finally, a defeated voice croaks into the corridor: "Parley."


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> As Friadoc works the trap, Jonas calls out to the kobolds.  Around the corner you can hear a hissing whisper, probably a lot closer then you would have thought.  Finally, a defeated voice croaks into the corridor: "Parley."




Shai raises a bit from his fighting stance, though he keeps his bow readied against unexpected attack. 

"Huh. Wouldn't think that'd work. Good for you, Jonas," he says with a dopey grin.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

*Rogash*

Also wearing a look of some surprise on his face, Rogash comments, "well, maybe we can get what we need without having to knock any more heads. Who's the best talker of us all?"  He doesn't lower his guard and encourages Friadoc to continue with the trap.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]After slaying better than half their numbers in the blink of an eye, seems they'd be stupid not to, at least to me.  But then, they've seen what's around the corner...   [/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]No complaints from me, not only am I a fan of smartly run humanoids (even to my own detriment), but I love the common sense aspect of morale, too. So it's all good with me.    [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 27, 2007)

Even though the kobolds have seemed to surrender, Tanith keeps her crossbow loaded just in case.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 29, 2007)

Jonas looks somewhat flabbergasted.
"*Now what*?" he whispers.


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jonas looks somewhat flabbergasted.
> "*Now what*?" he whispers.




Shai looks to the cleric. "Well, they're still hidin' 'round the corner with their weapons, right? Seems first thing is to get 'em in the open and make 'em drop their arms so we know they aren't back there setting up another ambush."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2007)

"That would be nice, but they offered to parley not surrender as I heard it." With a shurg the dwarf rises and says in a loud voice. "Send one of your number around the corner to talk. We promise not to harm him."


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 31, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "That would be nice, but they offered to parley not surrender as I heard it." With a shurg the dwarf rises and says in a loud voice. "Send one of your number around the corner to talk. We promise not to harm him."




A scared-looking kobold stumbles out from the corner.  His wide eyes look back over his shoulder before meeting your gaze.  He still holds a crossbow, but is obviously not prepared to use it.


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> A scared-looking kobold stumbles out from the corner.  His wide eyes look back over his shoulder before meeting your gaze.  He still holds a crossbow, but is obviously not prepared to use it.




Shai, bow still ready, turns to the others. "I always mess up talking to new people. Jonas? Tanith? I'm better at hitting things. Maybe one of you is better at negotiating?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf lowers his axe and nods politely at the Kobold. He isn't sure what to say next so he tries a friendly smile and waits for someone else to speak.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 1, 2007)

Tanith chuckles a bit as Shai recommends her to speak. "To be honest, before volunteering to help find the nuts, I hadn't had much interaction with others. Most my life has been buried in book, but I can give it a shot."

Turning to the kobold, Tanith starts by speaking to it in its native language, Draconic. "Hello, my name is Tanith Dathius,do you speak Common? I would prefer my companions to hear."

Once it is determined the language the conversation will be in, Tanith continues. "My companions and I are really interested in why you are down here, what has been the cause of the transformations, and are you causing all the noise?"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 1, 2007)

The scared kobold looks to his left before answering, apparently receiving instruction before speaking.  His replay comes in Draconic.

"Digging, that is what we do.  The scouts found a secret menagerie down here.  Tried to clean it, but all the nasties escaped... kill us all."  He nods to the door behind the trap Friadoc was working on, "we were secure in there, until you came along.  Now we all die."

A whisper comes from around the corner, and the kobold relays the question.  "Now, why you here?"


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 1, 2007)

"*We are here to see what makes all the noises. Now we know. What beasties did you let escape*?" the blood-covered cleric asks the terrified kobold.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 1, 2007)

Seeing that Jonas has taken over the speaking role, Tanith gladly keeps her mouth quiet and lets the priest do the talking.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 2, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Actually, Jonas wouldn't be able to understand the kobold, as he doesn't know draconic.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2007)

*Rogash*

Content to let others do the negotiating. Rogash plucks the Kobold arrows from his body while he waits.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 2, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Actually, Jonas wouldn't be able to understand the kobold, as he doesn't know draconic.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]If the kobold is speaking in draconic, Tanith would be translating what is said. She really has no interest in negotiating with these creatures and would leave the choice of words to Jonas. Though it would add an extra step to the negotiating, Tanith has no problem taking the extra time. She is not good with words, or is not confident in her ability to negotiate.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 2, 2007)

As Tanith translates Jonas's questions, another high-pitched scream comes as if on cue from deeper in into the sewers.

The kobold stands even more rigid than before, the fear stealing his voice.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf can't help but wince at the terrible sound and grip his axe tighter. He turns his head trying to get a bearing on the sound.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 4, 2007)

oO Protecting Kobolds, who would have thought it! Oo thinks Friadoc.

Friadoc trusts the others, as he continues to examine the trap, however he doesn't disable it. 

"Folks, I think the kobolds had a good idea, so I'm leaving this life, okay?" Friadoc says to his compatriots as he marks the corners of the trigger, lightly, with chalk. Hopefully it should only be noticeable to those who are looking for it.

OOC

No idea on the mechanic, maybe sleight of hand or something. *shrugs*


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 4, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> oO Protecting Kobolds, who would have thought it! Oo thinks Friadoc.
> 
> Friadoc trusts the others, as he continues to examine the trap, however he doesn't disable it.
> 
> ...




ooc: Sleight of hand sounds good to me.  A result of 17 should be enough to reduce the search DC by two, but still not make it obvious that it's there.

All: I'll be heading back to work tonight until Wednesday, so posting will be slow until then.  Hard to find time for gaming after 12 hour shifts.  See you then!


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> As Tanith translates Jonas's questions, another high-pitched scream comes as if on cue from deeper in into the sewers.
> 
> The kobold stands even more rigid than before, the fear stealing his voice.




Shai shudders, then offers, "Maybe our best bet's to find the zookeeper? Do the Kobolds know who built that monster collection they let loose?"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 8, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Shai shudders, then offers, "Maybe our best bet's to find the zookeeper? Do the Kobolds know who built that monster collection they let loose?"




The kobolds don't know anything.  They apparently went into hiding immediately afterwards, only sending out small scouting parties here and there to check on things.  Several of the scouts have come back affected, even more haven't come back at all.


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The kobolds don't know anything.  They apparently went into hiding immediately afterwards, only sending out small scouting parties here and there to check on things.  Several of the scouts have come back affected, even more haven't come back at all.




Shai raises an eyebrow. "So maybe we can help each other? Think we can trust these 'uns to keep honest for the sake of their own skins?"


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 9, 2007)

"Self-preservation is a good instinct at keeping sentients honest," says Friadoc as he stands up from the trap. "If we let them know that we've already face some of this beast's spawn and lived, they might feel we're their only hope and stay off our backs."


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 9, 2007)

"And if that doesn't work, let them know we could easily do worse than these chaos beast," says Tanith to the others with a smirk on her face..


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2007)

*Rogash*

"If working with these Kobolds will get us out of this hole any quicker then I'm in favor. At the very least they may know what to expect nearby."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 10, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "If working with these Kobolds will get us out of this hole any quicker then I'm in favor. At the very least they may know what to expect nearby."




The kobold perks his ears at the dwarf's words, and speaks... in common. "Well, if it is only out that you want..."

His words trail as a fount of blood sprays from his mouth and he falls to the floor.  A crossbow bolt has planted itself deeply into his neck.

Apparently, negotiations have come to a standstill.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2007)

*Rogash*

With a curse Rogash raises his shield. "Now what?"


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 10, 2007)

"Not. Good." Friadoc says as he looks around warily.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 10, 2007)

"Odd." Tanith says as the kobolds body collapses. "I think it may be time to show them the mistake they just made."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 10, 2007)

[sblock=Tanith]From around the corner you can hear a whisper in Draconic: "Guard the exit! No one leaves; let them be the fodder!"[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 11, 2007)

In a low voice, Tanith turns to the others. "It seems they intend to use us as some bait."

Raising her voice so the she can be heard, Tanith shouts to the kobolds in their native tongue. [sblock=draconic]"You will be making a grave mistake by thinking us as typical fodder. This is your last chance to lay down your arms and make it out alive! If you refuse, you will burn!"[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 11, 2007)

Rokelsh holds his bow in one hand and sword in the other, weighing the benefits of each as he decides which to use. "Let us be done with this.  I have the feeling they are stalling for a reason.  Something is coming."


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Rokelsh holds his bow in one hand and sword in the other, weighing the benefits of each as he decides which to use. "Let us be done with this.  I have the feeling they are stalling for a reason.  Something is coming."




Shai nods. "I don't want to meet that chaos beast," he says with a shudder. "But I want to do it a lot less if those dog-boys wanna pin us here from the other side."


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 12, 2007)

"I so dislike the dishonorable," says Friadoc in a rare display of anger. However, after a slight calming breath he draws his nunchaku before preparing for battle. "Desperation often makes fools out of  anyone."

"If only I had a thunderstone,"  says Friadoc as he thinks aloud.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2007)

*Rogash*

Patting a couple of pockets Rogash replies to Friadoc's lament. "Fresh out." He gestures down the hall. "I guess negotiations have broken down and we are back to war. I'll try not to let them use me for target practice again." He begins working his way down the hall.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 13, 2007)

Jonas whispers"I say we just charge them and finish 'em. "


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 13, 2007)

[sblock=Friadoc]







			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> "If only I had a thunderstone,"  says Friadoc as he thinks aloud.



If only you knew how funny that is to me right now...   [/sblock]

Here's a small map for a frame of reference.  You can't really charge from your current location, as the kobolds are around a corner.  

*Initiative*
26 Friadoc 24/32:
18 Tanith Dathius 23/23:
12 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 _barkskin_:
12 Dyspeer 28/29:
7 Rogash Ungart 22/39:
6 Rokelsh 31/37:
4 Jonas Cleighton 40/44:

[sblock=ooc]I believe the hit points are correct, if I've been keeping my notes accurately.  I've forgotten to log it in the past, so let me know if it is inaccurate, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 13, 2007)

*Rogash*

"If we charge them, we can expect another volley of crossbow bolts. Trust me, if there is another option we should take it." Rogash lowers his voice to a whisper, "We could gather a couple of the fallen Kobolds and toss them out into the line of fire and then if they spend their bolts, we can charge. Anybody want to try that?"


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 13, 2007)

"Works for me," says Friadoc as he looks towards the corner. "In fact, let me check something really quick."

Friadoc moves toward the inner corner wall, pulls the hood of his cloak up tightly and climbs straight up the wall so as to stealthfully peak around the corner.

OOC

Okay, spiderclimb should still be in effect, as it lasts for 10 minutes per level, which means 40 minutes. If I'm wrong, let me know and I'll correct the action.

Friadoc is obviously using hide and move silently to climb up the wall and peak just around the corner of the upper most inner corner of the turn.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 14, 2007)

Friadoc climbs the wall and gazes around the corner.  Much to his surprise, he sees...

[sblock=Friadoc]another kobold... at eye level!  A steep staircase begins just after the bend in the corner and climbs upward to a platform much like the one beneath the manhole through which you entered this cursed place.

Fortunately, the kobold has his attention focused at the bottom of the stairs, and does not see you.  

Yet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 14, 2007)

Friadoc pulls back and returns to his comrades, telling them what he saw, however when he does it he keeps his voice low enough for only them to hear.

"Okay," says Friadoc. "There is a steep staircase just after the end in the corner and it climbs up to a platform, sort of like where we came in, and there is a kobold on watch just on the other side of where I peaked."


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2007)

"*If I use some protective magic I'll go first, then let the rest catch up. If you have some healing power at the ready we'll be fine. But first we'll have to take out the lookout. Any ideas*?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 14, 2007)

"If I can get line of sight, I might be able to drop him quickly," Tanith says in response to Friadoc's report and the cleric's suggestion.

"In fact, I can sneak in there undetected and set up a distraction before taking out the lookout. Or I can just ignore the single lookout after sneaking in there and just set the rest on fire."

[sblock=ooc]I can cast invisibility on myself, walk in there and then cast Summon Monster II. That will not break the invisibility. Once that is cast and the others are dealing with that, I could drop the lookout. or I could just forgo the lookout and use fireball on the entire group. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "If I can get line of sight, I might be able to drop him quickly," Tanith says in response to Friadoc's report and the cleric's suggestion.
> 
> "In fact, I can sneak in there undetected and set up a distraction before taking out the lookout. Or I can just ignore the single lookout after sneaking in there and just set the rest on fire."




Shai shakes his head. "I think you should save the fire for if we run into any more the beasties these let out," the druid says. "I think if we take away surprise and the lookout, we should be able to finish the dogs on our own.

But if we just want something to distract, I can call an eagle to the corner and let it loose, save your stealth if we need it later?"

[sblock=OOC]Shai can't use his Entangle down here, anyway, so he could always pull a spontaneous Summon Nature's Ally I (he only needs line of effect to the corner, really, if the Kobold is as close as it seems from the description; the eagle ought to be able to make a move and attack, then, by materializing there) if we just want something for them to aim at while we rush the corner.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Whatever magic ye wish to use to distract the guard is fine with me. Once he's distracted I can just step out axe first and have a swing at him if you like."


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 14, 2007)

"Saving my magics may be the best idea. If you want to use the eagle to distract while the others rush in, I can take down the lookout with a minor magic spell."


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Saving my magics may be the best idea. If you want to use the eagle to distract while the others rush in, I can take down the lookout with a minor magic spell."




Shai nods, then furrows his brow. His ever-present mistletoe comes out as he mumbles a soft calling, pointing to the corner around which the kobolds are hiding. Sure enough, the air shimmers, and an eagle appears as if from nowhere, sweeping past the sight of the party with a swift beat of its wings, shrieking its attack.

[sblock=OOC]subbing out Entangle for Summon Nature's Ally I. Summoning an eagle at the corner. I figure an 80 fly speed ought to  let it get at least a talon attack in for the round it appears, and since it's popping up out of nowhere, I'm hoping it gets a surprise round. [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 15, 2007)

The others watch silently as Shai spends a full round casting his spell.  The eagle appears high in the corner, and almost immediately shrieks out of sight around the bend.  Even from the distance you can hear the kobold guard gasp with surprise, and again with horror as the eagle presses the attack.  A stray crossbow bolt bounces harmlessly off the ceiling and to the floor at the base of the stairs, followed shortly by the guard himself.  He lands too at the base of the stairs, his small body bent and broken from the fall. He lands face up, and you can see that both of his eyes have been plucked from his head.

As you focus on the scene, another volley of bolts whiz out of the corridor and onto the stone wall.  An explosion of feathers floats to the ground, telling you that one of those bolts hit its mark.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2007)

*Rogash*

Seeing the moment he was waiting for, Rogash roars and charges on immediately after the volley of bolts, taking the stairs rapidly with axe and shield held ready.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2007)

Jonas follows after Rogash.

"*FOR HEIRONEOUS*"


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 15, 2007)

With the others charging forward, Tanith falls inline with crossbow in hand and fires at the first target she sees.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 15, 2007)

As the group head up the stairs, a thick mist forms at the platform on top and billows out down the stairway, almost meeting you in the middle.

[sblock=Tanith]Of course Tanith will recognize the _obscuring mist_ for what it is.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 16, 2007)

Rokelsh's long legs make up for his lack of reaction time as he ascends the stairs quickly with his greatsword, a long wordless shout announcing his entry into the fray.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 16, 2007)

So does the mist stop anybody, or are you all just barreling right on through?


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> As the group head up the stairs, a thick mist forms at the platform on top and billows out down the stairway, almost meeting you in the middle.
> 
> [sblock=Tanith]Of course Tanith will recognize the _obscuring mist_ for what it is.[/sblock]




Shai swears under his breath. "Knew I should have asked the wind brothers to follow me today," he says, holding back. "Maybe we need that fire after all, Tanith?" he suggests.

[sblock=OOC]I figure since Shai used that spell in the last adventure, it's not a stretch for him to recognize this as at least a similar effect, even if he doesn't have Spellcraft.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 16, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]I figure since Shai used that spell in the last adventure, it's not a stretch for him to recognize this as at least a similar effect, even if he doesn't have Spellcraft.[/sblock]




[sblock]I think that is a reasonable assumption.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 16, 2007)

Tanith stops for a brief moment and starts chanting an incantation. Soon her skin appears to become translucent and then transparent. Her gear quickly follows and soon the illusionist can't been seen with the naked eye. "Continue forward. It is only obscuring mist. They will be at the same disadvantage as the rest of us in there. I want to be able to see them before I cast my fire."

[sblock=ooc]Tanith is going to press forward trying to make her way through the fog and onto the other side of it while remaining invisible.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 16, 2007)

*OOC: Rokelsh = Barbarian.  what do you think?  CHARGE!! *


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2007)

Jonas follows, sword at the ready. He makes sure he's about ten feet behind Rokelsh.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf slows his headlong charge up the stairs and hugs the wall as he advances at a more modest pace with his axe extended before him.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 17, 2007)

Friadoc hits the wall, moving rapid up and over the mist as he looks for a target to fire a leaping kick upon.

OOC

Normally Friadoc would slow, but the edge from Spiderclimb, his new best friend, is too tempting to not use, both cinematically and for the combat advantage.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 17, 2007)

Tanith begins her spell as Friadoc climbs the wall to the ceiling and moves quickly into the mist.  Rokelsh follows, as he and Jonas push by Rogash and Shai, who decide to hold back against the wall for a moment.

Rokelsh and Friadoc reach the top at about the same time and still find themselves encircled in the magical fog.  Friadoc notes that the wall stretches upward a distance beyond his limited view.  The ground is invisible as well, and for a moment, with the awkward position and the swirling fog surrounding him, he can't tell which way is up or which is down.

Rokelsh rears back his hefty sword, ready to swing at the first thing he sees.  Problem is, there's nothing to see.  For five feet in all directions around him, there is nothing but the sudden sound of Jonas's heavy breathing.

OOC: Need to know if Friadoc is scaling all the way up the wall, or what he's doing if he's not.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 17, 2007)

Friadoc will cautiously scale further up the wall, but he is using the obscuring mist to his benefit as he uses his elven cloak to be even harder to find.

Basically, it is a battle of who sees who last and Friadoc prefers to be the very last one seen.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 18, 2007)

For reference:

26 Friadoc 24/32 _spider climb_:
18 Tanith Dathius 23/23 _invisible_:
12 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 _barkskin_:
12 Dyspeer 28/29_barkskin_:
7 Rogash Ungart 22/39:
6 Rokelsh 31/37:
4 Jonas Cleighton 40/44:


jkason: I have no idea who long Shai has been _barkskinned_, but I don't think it's been close to 40 minutes yet - so you should still have plenty of time to at least finish this encounter.  I haven't seen a reason that Dyspeer would have strayed more than fice feet from you, so he should be goo too.  For now.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 18, 2007)

Continuing forward while invisible, Tanith makes her way through the mist.

[sblock=IG]just let me know what Tanith sees when she gets out of the obscuring mist[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 18, 2007)

[sblock=Tanith]Tanith wades up the stairs through the mist, and comes to the platform that Friadoc described.  Friadoc himself is nowhere in sight, but you are sure he is around here somewhere.  A sneaky one, that fellow.

Jonas and Rokelsh, on the other hand, are at the top of the stairs, looking around through the mist cautiously.  Neither of them are aware of your presence.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 18, 2007)

With no signs of any enemies, Tanith moves forward still under the effect of invisibility. She continues to scan the area for the source of the spell.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf continues to move up the stairs. He speaks softly, "Sing out lads, so we know where each of us is. We don't want any accidents with all these blades drawn. I'm still on the first flight of stairs."


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 18, 2007)

Before Friadoc sounds off, he will do his best to make sure that there are no foes close enough to pin point his position.

If he is reasonable sure enough of that, then he will let out his position by saying, "Friadoc," and nothing more.

Once said, he'll adjust his position so that he is still in the rough area, but moved enough in case a foe strikes out.


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai kneels down to Dyspeer, still not keen on entering the fog.

"What do you think?" he mutters. "You just smell Kobold, or is there something nastier in there, boy?"

[sblock=OOC]Not sure is Dys can use his Scent ability like that, or if Shai's Handle Animal covers this kind of thing, but might as well give it a shot.  [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 19, 2007)

Still on the stairs outside the boundries of the mist, Shai bends down to whisper to Dyspeer as he watches the dwarf head into the fog. The barbarian gets a wet tongue in the face for his efforts.  The wolf's behavior still suggests that there is _something_ in there, but not exactly what.

Rogash identifies his location so that he doesn't accidentally hit anyone, and more importantly, so no one accidentally hits him.  He can see Jonas's back as he approaches the landing from the stairs.

"Friadoc" the halfling says, and then quickly adjusts his position in preparation for any projectiles.  If only he knew...

Tanith walks forward cautiously, her crossbow in one hand, and her other outstretched in front of her, feeling for anything.  The back wall slowly comes into view, and Tanith realizes that the stairs open up into the south-western corner of the room, and that the western wall, at least, is about fifteen feet long.

As she turns to follow the back wall, her outstretched hand touches _something_, and she immeditaly hears the click of a crossbow and a surprised gasp.

Friadoc is thankful he moved as the crossbow bolt sparks off the wall where he was stationed.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 21, 2007)

"*COME OUT HERE YOU CRAVEN LITTLE COWARDS*"Jonas bellows. He has his guard up and hopes for some reaction (full defense)


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Still on the stairs outside the boundries of the mist, Shai bends down to whisper to Dyspeer as he watches the dwarf head into the fog. The barbarian gets a wet tongue in the face for his efforts.  The wolf's behavior still suggests that there is _something_ in there, but not exactly what.




Shai bites his lip a moment, then nods. Switching bow for warhammer, he nods to the wolf and the two enter the mist, moving slowly and deliberately, ears perked up for signs of who or what might be around them.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf continues forward trying to keep Jonas in sight. Softly to Jonas he says "Let's get at the little blighters. Let me know when you see something I can sink an axe into."


----------



## Jemal (Nov 22, 2007)

"I AM HERE, YOU COWARDLY DOGS.  LET YOUR BOLTS FLY AND DO THEIR WORST, THAT I MIGHT TRAIL THEM BACK TO YOU!"
Rokelsh raises his sword and continues searching forwards as he calls out.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 22, 2007)

Friadoc will move about, using floor or wall, and see if he can get a rough area from where the bolt flew at him.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 24, 2007)

All Friadoc can tell is that it came form below.

The others can hear a bit of skittering, and a hushed whisper here and there.  You thin you feel someone pressing by you, but there is nothing there.

Finally, as the skittering echoes down the stairs, you've come to realize that Tanith is not the only one that is invisible, and that now _you're_ the ones cornered in the small room.

[sblock=Friadoc]You can hear a bit of movement _above_ you.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 24, 2007)

Jonas casts 'Invisibility Purge'


----------



## Jemal (Nov 24, 2007)

Rokelsh looks around for something small and reptilian to kill.  (Delay if nothing is available on my turn, otherwise *Attack +12 / damage 2d6+7*)



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jonas casts 'Invisibility Purge'



OOC: I think that's deserving of an OWNED.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 24, 2007)

Rokelsh readies his sword, but doesn't immediately see anything to swing it at.

Jonas casts his spell, but also doesn't immediately see anything.  It appears as if the kobolds have left the area.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Can we find our way out of this cursed fog?" Rogash continues forward looking for clear air.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 26, 2007)

Rogash continues forward, and all he finds is another wall about fifteen feet from the stairs.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 27, 2007)

Curiosity takes ahold of Friadoc, as he looks above his location, toward where he thought he heard the noise.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 27, 2007)

Jonas walks carefully, looking for a way out.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 27, 2007)

Wishing she had a way to dispel this cursed fog, Tanith continues to move through it trying to find where it stops.


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai moves forward carefully, looking for both the rest of the party and any foes that might be within, as well. He keeps Dyspeer close, hoping the wolf's nose will alert them should the Kobolds be closing in.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 27, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Damn, dead end, left or right now?"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 28, 2007)

As you feel your way around the room, you discover that you are not in another corridor, but rather a small walled chamber, about 15 feet square.  The only exit seems to be the stairway up which you came.

Friadoc advances up the wall to inspect the noises he's hearing.  He stops abruptly when whatever it is comes into view.  Friadoc is perplexed for a moment at what he sees; it almost looks like overly coarse hair or the underside of a large mushroom.  Too soon, however, he realizes that it is neither, as the many legs twitch and the thing's huge worm-like body writhes across the ceiling.

[sblock=Friadoc]This has got to be the biggest centipede anyone has ever seen!  Big enough that both ends are concealed in the fog, and only a fraction of its massive body is visible above you.  From the motion, it appears the thing is looking for something.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 29, 2007)

"Frak," Friadoc mutters under his breath as he moves to give the centipede more room, as well as establish a safe distance between him and it.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 29, 2007)

"Back off everyone. Head back down the stairs." Tanith orders with a tone of frustration. "Whatever caused this has got to be in here somewhere."

ooc: Tanith will make her way back toward the stairs they came up.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 29, 2007)

"Ill cover our exit" Jonas says, and patiently waits untill all partmembers have left.

OOC : ready action to hack at anything not a partymember that comes near.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2007)

Friadoc heads down the opposite wall as the centipede, watching it closely as it slither from the ceiling.  As the tail end clears the center of the ceiling, he can make out a small grate, and a faint glimmer of fading sunlight shining through.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Disappearing Kobolds! I like it not. Aye lets fall back and consider what's happened. How long will this cursed mist last."  Rogash joins the retreat.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2007)

ooc: Marching order down the stairs, please--obviously Jonas is last.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 29, 2007)

"Anywhere from one minute on up.If we only had a source of wind to get rid of it!" Tanith says back through the fog as she heads down the stairs.

ooc - Tanith will head back down 1st or 2nd since she is still under cover of invisibility.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2007)

OOC: Put Rogash near the last out. He ventured pretty far from the stairs.


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2007)

OOC: Since Shai was only just starting up when the party decided to back out, that should put him near the front. 1st if he sees the others coming back, 2nd if Tanith bypasses him invisibly (obviously he won't care if she decides to stick behind him, either, since he can't see her.  )


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 30, 2007)

ooc: Just needed to know who was first, really.  Looks like Shai's the lucky winner.   


-ic

The groupd heads back downstairs, Shai and Dyspeer leading the way.  Tanith sticks to the wall close behind, silent and invisible.  Rogash and Jonas bring up the rear.  The silent halfling is still climbing down the far wall, opposite a foe the others do not yet know is there.

Shai's eyes bolt open as a spark shoots from the wall next to his head, and a crossbow bolt bounces harmlessly off his shoulder.  At the base of the stairs a kobold literally appears out of nowhere, bringing his emptied crossbow down.  With a wicked little giggle, he scampers out of sight around the corner.

-----------

The fog starts to lift as Friadoc puts his feet back on the ground.  Keeping time with him, the huge centipede also begins to lower its massive body onto the stone floor.  Friadoc notes that other than the creatures unnatural size, there is just something not _right_ about this creature, something otherworldly. 

But for now, the real question is how to get around him.


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Shai's eyes bolt open as a spark shoots from the wall next to his head, and a crossbow bolt bounces harmlessly off his shoulder.  At the base of the stairs a kobold literally appears out of nowhere, bringing his emptied crossbow down.  With a wicked little giggle, he scampers out of sight around the corner.




Startled, then furious, Shai barrels to the corner, swapping hammer for bow as he does. He peeks around the corner, wondering how many kobolds could have turned invisible at once.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2007)

OOC: I'm a little confused, is anyone other than Friadoc aware of the big bug? And if so, where is it in relation to the party.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 30, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm a little confused, is anyone other than Friadoc aware of the big bug? And if so, where is it in relation to the party.




No, only Friadoc has seen it at this point.  Hopefully the attachment will help.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 1, 2007)

"I've got company up here," says Friadoc in a calm, but projected voice. "Creepy, multi-legged company."

For now Friadoc will keep his distances from the creature, if it makes a move for him he'll take action then.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 1, 2007)

Hearing Friadoc's call for help, Tanith walks past her companions to take a look at what it is Friadoc is referring to.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 1, 2007)

Rokelsh looks around, noting that there are companions pressed in on both sides of him.

"I will assist with the 'creepy, many legged' thing, Someone help Shai up front." He states to those nearby, Heading with Tanith to check out the 'bug problem'.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 1, 2007)

Rokelsh step back around past the group, along with the still invisible Tanith.  The fog is lifting quickly, and to their immediate right they can see what Friadoc was talking about.

A massive centipede is slithering down the wall onto the floor.  The thing has to be near 20 feet long, and at least three feet wide, not counting its many legs.  Tanith and Rokelsh can see Friadoc couched cautiously on the the opposite wall.

[sblock=ooc]The bug is aware of Friadoc and Rokelsh, but not Tanith; no surprise round here.  Here's the initiative order if you want a fight:

20 Tanith Dathius 23/23:
10 Centipede
8 Friadoc 24/32:
5 Rokelsh 31/37:
[/sblock]

#​Shai rushes to the corner, swapping out his weapons. As he peeks around, he sees only the one standing in wait. The kobold sees Shai, too, as he levels his crossbow before Shai ducks back around the corner and tells the others what he sees.

19 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 _barkskin_:
13 Jonas Cleighton 40/44:
6 Dyspeer 28/29:
6 Rogash Ungart 22/39:


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 1, 2007)

Seeing the centipede is near the exit grate in this room, Tanith decides it needs to be dealt with. Not wanting to blow her cover, she begins chanting some incantations and the sounds of many feet can be slightly heard.

[sblock=ooc]Tanith begins to cast Summon Monster II since it won't negate her invisibility. She is going to summon a _Fiendish monstrous centipede, Large_. Casting it so it appears right next to the other one.

*Hit Dice:* 3d8 (13 hp)
*Speed:*40 ft. (8 squares), climb 40 ft.
*Armor Class:* 14 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+7
*Attack:* Bite +3 melee (1d8+1 plus poison)
*Full Attack:* Bite +3 melee (1d8+1 plus poison)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Poison (DC 11 1d4 Dex), smite good
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., resistance to cold 5, and fire 5, spell resistance 8, vermin traits
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 2
*Skills:* Climb +10, Hide +6, Spot +4[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Shai rushes to the corner, swapping out his weapons. As he peeks around, he sees only the one standing in wait. The kobold sees Shai, too, as he levels his crossbow before Shai ducks back around the corner and tells the others what he sees.
> 
> 19 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 _barkskin_:
> 13 Jonas Cleighton 40/44:
> ...




"What the hells," the big man mutters, "If there's others invisible, maybe I'll hit them aiming for the seeable one." 

Shai leans back out, sighting and firing at the Kobold, trying to keep as much of himself covered by the corner as he can.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 3, 2007)

Jonas charges the centipede.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 3, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jonas charges the centipede.




There's not enough room for this action.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 4, 2007)

OOC : bugger.

Jonas stands ready to attack the centipede if it moves towards one of the party members.

"*Shai. Avoid a two-front battle if you can*."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2007)

*Rogash*

Not sure which way the battle is going, Rogash pauses to switch to his bow.


----------



## jkason (Dec 4, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> OOC : bugger.
> 
> Jonas stands ready to attack the centipede if it moves towards one of the party members.
> 
> "*Shai. Avoid a two-front battle if you can*."




Shai chuckles. "Bit late for that, innit? I'm not about to turn my back on the kobolds after what they just pulled. They're like to clamp us from behind whether we do anything or not. I'm not running in, but if I can poke a few through with some arrows, maybe that'll keep 'em at a distance."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 4, 2007)

"We can handle this oversized insect with ease"  Rokelsh suits word to action, moving in to chop the thing to bits.

(Power attack for 2.. Attack +10, damage 2d6+11, threat 19-20)


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 4, 2007)

ooc: I should have time for an update tomorrow I hope.  You guys are handling it pretty good, maybe I'm being too easy on you.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 5, 2007)

With the added comfort of allies, Friadoc launches an attack with his nunchaku and a powerful Ki shout.

"Keeeyaaaw"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf moves to get a clear shot and fires arrows as the oversized bug. "Somebody keep an eye out for those little troublemakers."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 5, 2007)

The halfling draws his nunchaku and swings wildly at the giant insect.  Unfortunately, his excitement gets the better of him, and his swing comes up short.

The centipede sees Friadoc coming, and lunges forward, catching the nimble halfling with its many teeth.

Seeing the bug makes a move toward Friadoc, Jonas steps forward and takes a swing, but misses.

Rogash steps up quickly beside the towering Rokelsh and draws back an arrow, sending it glancing off the creature's thick hide.

Rokelsh steps around the dwarf and raises his mighty sword as the centipede catches him in its mighty maw, tearing an impressive hole in his side.  Still he manages to bring his sword down onto the bug, opening a huge gash along its length.

Seemingly from nowhere, another centipede appears right next to the first, snapping wildly, but missing everything.
---------------------

Shai peeks around the corner and narrowly escapes the oncoming bolt.  Holding fast, he levels his bow and plants an arrow deep into the kobold's chest, killing it before it hits the ground.  The others are still nowhere to be found.

[sblock=Details]
19 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 _barkskin_: longbow (16+7=hit, 7 damage)
6 Dyspeer 28/29:


20 Tanith Dathius 23/23: casts _summon monster II_
13 Jonas: holds
10 centipede: holds
8 Friadoc 12/32: nunchaku (7+1+2=miss)
8 centipede: holdsvs. Friadoc (20 [unconfirmed]=hit, 12 damage, fort=pass); AoO vs. Rokelsh (hit, 11 damage, fort=pass)
8 Jonas Cleighton 40/44: longsword (miss)
6 Rogash Ungart 22/39: (14+9=hit, 1 damage)
5 Rokelsh 20/37: greatsword (11+10=hit, 20 damage)
[/sblock]

Friadoc, you're up.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 6, 2007)

Friadoc continues his nunchaku attack, hopefully calming himself and focusing the attack , instead of losing his composure.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 6, 2007)

"*I wonder why I even bother carrying this*." says jonas and drops his shield. He shifts his grip on his longsword and chops away two-handedly.


----------



## jkason (Dec 6, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Shai peeks around the corner and narrowly escapes the oncoming bolt.  Holding fast, he levels his bow and plants an arrow deep into the kobold's chest, killing it before it hits the ground.  The others are still nowhere to be found.




"Look at that," Shai says with a grin. "I hardly ever hit something with an arrow. Maybe I'm getting better, you think, Dys?"

Not seeing any other kobolds, but seeing the centipede's proving tougher than it appears, Shai frowns.

"Stay close. We can't see 'em, but if you smell anything coming this way, Dys, lemme know. I'm going ot help the others."

With that, Shai and his wolf move in, the hairy man again changing his weapons so that his oft-used 'bug squisher' is available to fight the centipede.

[sblock=OOC]Stow the bow as a move action, then draw the warhammer as part of movement as he moves to the Centipede fight. He's giving Dyspeer the Guard command. Dyspeer can't see 'em, but I figure between the Scent ability and the Track trick in his repetoire, he ought to be able to smell if any Kobolds are in spitting distance and make some sort of indication.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2007)

*Rogash*

The dwarf nocks another arrow and tries his luck again.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 9, 2007)

Friadoc lands an impressive blow against the giant insect.

The centipede gnashes its jaws at Rokelsh, but the large man instinctively dodges the onslaught of fiendish teeth.

Jonas drops his shield, and bring his magic longsword down on top of the creature, opening another huge gash into its flesh.  It proves to be to much, and the large bug ceases to move.

[sblock=Details]
Friadoc 12/32: nunchaku (20+1+2=hit(crit failed), 4 damage
centipede: vs. Rokelsh (miss)
Jonas Cleighton 40/44: longsword (20+8=hit (crit failed), 11 damage)
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 10, 2007)

As soon as the larger centipede falls to the floor dead, Tanith dismisses the one she summoned.

"Everything clear down there?!" Tanith, still under the cover of her invisibility spell, shouts back towards Shai and is startled to see him in the room. If she could be seen her cheeks would be red with embarrassment. She was so focused on the centipede, that she didn't even notice the large man come back.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2007)

*Rogash*

Easing the tension on his bow, Rogash sighs. "Now, what about our little friends?"


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 10, 2007)

Friadoc seems winded, rubbing at where the centipede had struck his sides, however he seems to shake it off as he looks toward the others, at least those he can see.

"There has to be a secret door or path that they used to get around behind us," suggest Friadoc. "Unless we were ships passing in the night."

"If we can find it..." Friadoc lets the suggestion trail off as he makes a quick search for the possible secret portal.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 10, 2007)

"*Are you in need of healing, friend?" * Asks a bug-gore covered Jonas.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 10, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "There has to be a secret door or path that they used to get around behind us," suggest Friadoc. "Unless we were ships passing in the night."




"Unless they went through the grate up there," Tanith says as she naturally points towards the crate, even though her companions cannot see her. "But it would be a long trip for them to get in behind us that way. And through the city."


----------



## jkason (Dec 10, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Seeing the centipede fall, Shai quickly switches back to his bow, turning to face the corner around which should lay the Kobold he just downed.

"This place has 'nough twists I don't figure it'd be hard for us to pass for a while without noticing each other. Heck, maybe these folks are who was on the other side of that door I 'flooded.' But I only dropped one of them. I'm sure there's more, but I don't know if they were all invisible, or if some of 'em left by a door we can't see."


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 10, 2007)

*"I care not how they got there. They broke a truce, let these animals loose in the sewers, and now they shall pay."*Jonas shrugs.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 10, 2007)

Seems we've got two choices now: go back after the treacherous kobolds, or go up through the grate back into the city for a break.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 11, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> *"I care not how they got there. They broke a truce, let these animals loose in the sewers, and now they shall pay."*Jonas shrugs.




"Agreed." Tanith says. "We need to clean up this problem down here."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2007)

*Rogash*

Though he is tired, wounded and filthy, Rogash nods stoically. "We haven't resolved anything here yet."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 11, 2007)

"We definitely need to press onward," says Friadoc. "Barring pressing injury or a need for rest."

"Speaking of which," says Friadoc as he lifts his shirt, looking down at his side. "I've take a couple good smashes that might need delt with before pressing into those draconic dolts."


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 11, 2007)

Jonas takes out the wand again, and heals those that need healing.


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> "We definitely need to press onward," says Friadoc. "Barring pressing injury or a need for rest."




Shai looks down at his wolf. "I don't know about anyone else, but I've used up a lot of my tricks; won't be able to call on many more favors before tomorrow." He looks around at nothing as he says, "What about you, Tanith? If we're goin' up against one of those chaos beasties the kobolds let out, you got the oomph to put a hurt on it?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 11, 2007)

"I still have a bit left. After scorching you guys a bit, I've stuck with my crossbow unless it was obvious I needed to use my spells." By the tone of her voice, it is obvious she hasn't gotten over that completely. "I can carry on."


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 12, 2007)

*"I am still good for a few prayers. If we leave now they'll have time to reinforce themselves, and they'll know we're coming." * Jonas says. *"But I'll let the group decide."*


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

The scruffy man shrugs. "I usually prefer swatting things, anyway," he says, blithely missing the fact that he's currently holding a bow and arrow ready. "If you what use magic more feel good, let's squish some kobolds, then."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Thank you Jonas. The wounds were starting to mount up."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 12, 2007)

After seven expenditures from Jonas's wand, the party (including Dyspeer) is completely healed.

So you've decided to chase after the kobolds.  You have a door on the immediate right of the corridor that you've not checked yet, or you can go back the way you came and see if you can find something new.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2007)

OOC: Doors have historically been very interesting in this place, I say we take what's behind door number 1.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 12, 2007)

ooc - door #1 works for me


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 13, 2007)

"Thanks, much appreciated."

Friadoc rubs at his newly healed side before he goes over to the unchecked door and gives it a listen before checking to see if it is locked and/or trapped.

OOC

Awesome, yet highly accurate. I vote for the door, too!


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 13, 2007)

Jonas wipes the bug-muck from his sword and armor, picks up his shield and stands ready at the door.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 13, 2007)

Friadoc nimbly hops over the marked corners of the trapped square to stand in front of the door.  As he puts his ear to the door he can hear a faint rumbling for only a second, and the the entire ceiling comes down on him, burying him and dividing the corridor in a mound of rubble and debris.

The echo of the collapse is still echoing through the sewers.  It was loud, too loud, by the others reckoning.  Under the pile of rubble, and beaten and broken Friadoc can only think one thought.

_Well, there's that thunderstone I was wanting._

Jonas notices the ghostly pallor that has overcome Shai as he realizes he can no longer hear.

[sblock=details]falling block trap deals 19 points of damage to Friadoc.

Shai is deafened
Tanith is deafened[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Ears ringing, Shai rushes forward. It's only when he whistles for Dyspeer that he realizes he can no longer hear anything. Pushing aside his own panic for a moment, the large man begins digging through the rubble for Friadoc.

[sblock=OOC]Ouch. And now we have even fewer spells to count on.    

BTW, isn't Tanith still invisible, or did I miss her dismissing the spell?[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 13, 2007)

"*Rogash, stay on the lookout*." Jonas starts digging, and as soon as he can reach a piece of squashed halfling    he'll use his wand of healing.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 13, 2007)

The others can her Tanith shout in pain as she loses her hearing, but everything else is lost under her invisibility. Holding her ears as she watches the others, she keeps her eyes on the corridors to make sure all that noise didn't alert someone.

ooc - not sure how much longer I have on the Invisibility, but she is gonna keep it active as long as she can.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Hell's I thought we had that trap sorted out. I suspect our little foes are watching us." He realizes he is shouting over the ringing in his ears and clamps hims mouth shut. He keeps his bow ready and tries to figure out where the Kobolds could be.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 13, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> ooc - not sure how much longer I have on the Invisibility, but she is gonna keep it active as long as she can.




I'm going to guess that you have just a couple of minutes left on the spell, probably long enough to stand guard while Jonas and Shai dig Friadoc out of the rubble.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 13, 2007)

Friadoc will do what he can to dig himself out, too, and help the others, although he is hurting.

Also, while trying to dig himself, as well as be dug out by the others, he'll occasionally mutter a curse in common, dwarven, halfling, or orcish; Friadoc is not happy with being caught this way, even if he has to respect the little b@stards cunning.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 13, 2007)

Friadoc tries to move but realizes his limbs are pinned.

Jonas and Shai begin to frantically dig through the rubble, hoping there's enough left of the halfling to pull free.  They pause for a moment when a shrill shrieking echoes throughout the sewers, penetrating even the ringing in their ears (well, except for Shai and Tanith).  Whatever it is, it sounds like something is being slaughtered, and it's getting closer.

Quickly, they redouble their efforts at moving the rubble.  After about two minutes, Jonas spots what appears to be a thin, mangled leg.

Fraidoc takes 7 points of non-lethal damage while he waits beneath the rubble.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2007)

*Rogash*

"What ever it is, I think it is coming this way. Can we use that wand on Friadoc before we even get him out?" He stares ahead waiting for the noisemaker or a Kobold to come into sight.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 14, 2007)

Jonas looks at the leg, trying to makke sure it's the halfling and not some kobold that got trapped.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 14, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jonas looks at the leg, trying to makke sure it's the halfling and not some kobold that got trapped.




The leg looks more human than lizard, so odds are good that it belongs to Friadoc.


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Friadoc tries to move but realizes his limbs are pinned.
> 
> Jonas and Shai begin to frantically dig through the rubble, hoping there's enough left of the halfling to pull free.  They pause for a moment when a shrill shrieking echoes throughout the sewers, penetrating even the ringing in their ears (well, except for Shai and Tanith).  Whatever it is, it sounds like something is being slaughtered, and it's getting closer.
> 
> ...




Though he hears nothing, Shai feels Dyspeer tense up at his side. Judging from the faces of the others, whatever's going on is clearly not something they want to encounter. At the sight of Friadoc's leg, Shai looks to the cleric. While he tries to leave open space for Jonas to apply his healing magics, he concentrates his efforts on clearing the rest of the debris, more than a little unsettled by not hearing whatever else has gotten the others so tense.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 14, 2007)

Realizing that he is trapped, Friadoc trusts in his companions and relaxes himself into a meditative state. Although he is away of what is going on around him and will react once he can, he will try to maintain control over his body, in order to avoid, if and when possible, further injury, stress, and passing out.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 14, 2007)

Concerned her hearing and Friadoc might be gone forever, Tanith is glad the others can't see the worry on her face. This exploring is new to the woman and she is starting to get used to it, but her emotions are still all over the place.

Keeping an eye on the corridor, Tanith patiently waits as the others dig Friadoc out.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 15, 2007)

Further digging reveals that it is indeed the halfling lying under the rubble. Miraculously, he is alive.  Perhaps even more amazing is that he is conscious, though barely.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 18, 2007)

Jonas waves the wand a few times, then continues digging.
"*At the rate we are going, we better think about putting enough money together to buy a new wand. * "


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 18, 2007)

"At least you're not asking for a new halfling," says Friadoc with a wain grin on his face and a half chuckle from his almost-grave.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 18, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jonas waves the wand a few times, then continues digging.
> "*At the rate we are going, we better think about putting enough money together to buy a new wand. * "




[sblock=ooc]Oh, stop it.  Now your making me feel like one of those big meanie-type DM's who slowly whittles away at your spells and hit points before springing the big nasty on you.  It hurts, really. 

By the way, did anyone hear that scream?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2007)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> "At least you're not asking for a new halfling," says Friadoc with a wain grin on his face and a half chuckle from his almost-grave.




Shai looks back and forth as he watches his companions speaking, though he's forced to give a vacant smile, unable as he is to hear what they're saying.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2007)

*Rogash*

Rogash claps an arm around the halfling, obviously pleased to see he will be alright. "That was most worrysome my friend. I thought you lot were supposed to be nimble."  The grin fades as he notes, "from the sound of that scream I'd say we've got trouble." Raising his bow he points in the direction he thinks it came from. "Let's see what we are up against."


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 18, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Oh, stop it.  Now your making me feel like one of those big meanie-type DM's who slowly whittles away at your spells and hit points before springing the big nasty on you.  It hurts, really.
> 
> By the way, did anyone hear that scream?[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC] Whittle away resources before the big fight. Naaah, you'd never do that to us. You're too nice a person to even consider doing that.[/sblock]

As soon as the halfling has risen from a too early grave, Jonas gets ready to go further.

"Buying a new halfling? They don't come cheap, you know. Better to buy a new wand. Besides, you can use the wand for healing real proper humans a well." Says Jonas.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 19, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]By the way, did anyone hear that scream?[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]By hear, do you mean read your post? Because I did do that. But if it actually came to hearing, Tanith didn't hear a thing.   [/sblock]

"Good to see you're alright! Now what?" Tanith says as she appears from invisibility with a voice too loud for the situation, but she doesn't know better, since she can't hear herself. She tries desperately to read the lips of her companions for any response.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 19, 2007)

OOC : is there anything spell-wise that can be done about the hearing problem?


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 20, 2007)

Two charges from the wand is enough to fix up Friadoc.  Unfortunately, Jonas has nothing available to do anything about the deafness.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 24, 2007)

OOC: Merry Christmas to everyone!  Hopefully we'll get back to the important stuff after the festivities. 

-IG


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2007)

OOC: Indeed Merry Christmas to all. I will likely be out of touch until Friday.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 28, 2007)

OOC

Merry (belated) Christmas, Happy Hanuka, Joyful Kwanzaa, Seasons Greetings, and Winter Solstice (Veil).

If you're an athiest, insert ambivilance here. 

Anyhow, have a Happy New Year, too!


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 31, 2007)

The screams seem to intensify for a moment before going completely silent, and are then followed by a deafening (to all but Tanith and Shai) roar.

Though Tanith and Shai cannot hear the roar, they most certainly can feel the vibrations rumbling through the stone and earth.  (ooc: don't know if that's really possible or not, but it adds flavor - so if it's not, it is now.   )


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2007)

*Rogash*

"Hells! What have we stumbled onto." Finally realizing that some of his companions are deaf, Rogash does his best to pantomime screams and a roar using cowering with the screams and a menacing look with the roar and then points the likely direction. He trudges forward grimley gripping his weapon.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 31, 2007)

"Oh, we're nimble enough," says Friadoc as he slowly stands up before trying to stretch the kins out of his body. "It's why kind folk design traps to drop ceilings on us, since it's a smidge harder to avoid."

"I'm glad t'know the screamin' wasn't mine,"  says Friadoc as he checks himself and his equipment over, just to make sure they're all in order. "Is everyone else okay?"

Upon seeing Rogash's pantomime, Friadoc adds, "I take it that we've had some hearing loss?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 2, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> The screams seem to intensify for a moment before going completely silent, and are then followed by a deafening (to all but Tanith and Shai) roar.
> 
> Though Tanith and Shai cannot hear the roar, they most certainly can feel the vibrations rumbling through the stone and earth.  (ooc: don't know if that's really possible or not, but it adds flavor - so if it's not, it is now.   )




Shai looks down the hall, features draining of color. "I can't hear nothin', and I heard that."

He jabs his thumb in the direction of the door they were investigating before the cave-in. "I say we see what's behind the door. If we're lucky, we'll still be on the other side of the door if whatever that rumble is comes looking for us."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 3, 2008)

Feeling the rumble shake her bones, Tanith turns in the direction Rogash pointed to and draws her crossbow and loads it.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 6, 2008)

Looking for the noise or hiding behind the [once trapped] door?


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 6, 2008)

"I'll scout the roar," says Friadoc, who also pantomimes it by pointing to himself and then pointing toward where the noise came from and mimicking a slow, sneaking walk with his fingers.

With a nod to the others, as well as a brief stretch to remove the aches of what just happened to him, Friadoc will take his time and move with the shadows to discover, or try to discover what lays ahead for his companions.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 8, 2008)

The sneaky halfling hugs the wall as he rounds the corner to the left.  Alone, his vision is limited in the darkness, with only the fading glow of the torchlight seeping around the corner with him.  Perhaps too soon that runs out as well, leaving him alone in the darkness.

If his memory serves correctly, this passage is not too long before it shoots off to the right into a much longer and darker corridor, probably where the unnerving sound came from.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2008)

*Rogash*

"I like this not. I should be with Friadoc." He eases up to the corner and peeks around to see how the halfling is doing.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 9, 2008)

Rogash knows that the halfling couldn't possibly see anything in the darkness, especially the mangled kobold body lying in front of him.  The blood is still oozing from its lifeless corpse, indicating that the kill is fresh.  _Yes, something is very, very wrong here._


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 10, 2008)

From the shadows, Friadoc says, simply enough, "Toss a torch down the way."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Friadoc, You're about to trip over a mangled Kobold. I think you may be closer to the danger than you know. I believe we should move forward in force. That body has just been slain."  He keeps an arrow nocked.


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai looks worriedly on the faces of his companions, hoping to read the results of Friadoc's search in their expressions.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 10, 2008)

Waiting near Shai, Tanith stands quietly, with no sign of emotion on her face. Without her hearing, she knows how difficult it will be for her to properly complete the proper verbal components of her spells.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 10, 2008)

Blinded by the darkness, Friadoc's sensitive ears are working even harder.  Concentrating on the silence, he hears what sounds like heavy breathing coming from farther down the corridor.  Whatever it is, it doesn't sound like another chaos beast.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf follows Friadoc with as much stealth as he can muster.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 15, 2008)

Once Friadoc has some back-up, he'll whisper to them about the potential location of the foe, as well as work up the best idea to approuch it.

"It's just down the corridor, but I don't think it's one of those foul beasts."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2008)

Rogash meets up with Friadoc at the bend in the corridor and cautiously peeks around the corner.

And immediately wishes he hadn't.

[sblock=Rogash]Just at the edge of your darkvision you can see a hulking beast standing amidst a pile of mutilated kobolds, blood still spouting from their fresh wounds.  Just as you are able to identify the beast as a Minotaur--complete with a gleaming axe--you notice him notice you, and a huge set of tattered bat-like wings unfurl from behind him.[/sblock]

Jonas, sword drawn is about halfway down the corridor behind Friadoc.

[sblock=OOC]I figure we can NPC Jonas until Dr.Z gets back.  Anyone heard from Jamal lately?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Friadoc, there is a winged Minotaur with a really big axe out there in the dark. He's just dispatched the Kobolds. To arms!" He lets fly with his readied bow.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 17, 2008)

"See," says Friadoc. "It's a completally different foul beast."

Friadoc will quickly light a torch and then fling it toward the area that the growls came from, but only after he shouts a warning to the others.

"Torchlight!" shouts Friadoc.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2008)

Jonas motions for the others to come closer with the light, and to get ready.

As Rogash steps out to loose his arrow, the minotaur begins his charge.  The arrow flies strong but skitters off the wall behind the great beast.  Rogash narrowly manages to get himself back around the corner before the blade of the huge axe knocks an impressive chunk of stone out of the wall.

Rogash: longbow 5+9=miss

Friadoc can feel a cold chill as the axe smashes into the wall, sending yet more debris down on top of the halfling. 

ooc: That'll be the end of the suprise round.    

Initiative:

26 Friadoc
15 Dyspeer
14 Jonas
14 Tanith
12 Rogash
11 Minotaur
 8 Rokelsh
-1 Shai


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2008)

*Rogash*

Letting his bow clatter to the floor Rogash takes up his axe in haste. "Hammers and picks are better for working stone you stupid cow. Axes are for flesh," he shouts as he swings his own axe at the Minotaur.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 17, 2008)

Friadoc will attempt to tumble past the minotaur, so as to come up behind him in a flanking position to give himself and Rogash an edge in fighting the large beast.

Once there, Friadoc will launch a vicious blow to the back of the creatures right knee.

OOC

Basically, a tumble check to bypass an AoO and then attack the beast from behind.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2008)

Friadoc attempts to tumble past the beast but is stopped short and blasted with the thing's axe.  Friadoc swears he can feel the cold touch of death creeping upon him.

Details: Tumple attempt: 14+9=fail (DC 25 for tumbling through an occupied space).  AoO vs. Friadoc deals 19 damage.

Friadoc is now standing in front of the Minotaur, so any attacks will have to go around him.  Let's hear from a few others before Friadoc acts again.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 17, 2008)

Once she spots the beast, Tanith lets fly with a bolt from her crossbow.


----------



## jkason (Jan 18, 2008)

Shai's tortured wait in silence is met with the crazy sight of the minotaur. Seeing there's no way to get to the beast  for melee without encountering his companion, Shai pulls his bow instead and fires.

[sblock=OOC]Attack +7, Damage 1d8+3, x3 crit, 110 ft. range[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 19, 2008)

Although he almost made it, Friadoc knows that a miss by an inch is the same as a miss by a mile and he launches his nunchaku into a rapid motion to build up speed as he strikes at the minotaur with them.

For the moment, Friadoc will stay in close with the minotaur, since he does not know if he could survive a second hit, en passé, from the beast.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 24, 2008)

Friadoc attempts to tumble past the minotaur but is stopped cold.  He quickly draws his nanchaku and smacks the creatures knees as Tanith looses a bolt into its shoulder.

Ragash has his waraxe in hand, ready to strike to the first opportunity.

That opportunity comes quickly enough as the huge minotaur ignores the ineffective bolt lodge in his shoulder and brings his own axe down heavy on the halfling.  Friadoc smashes against the wall in a lifeless heap.

Rogash quickly moves forward and slices the beast with his waraxe, opening a gory gash in the thing's side.

With a great howl the minotaur raises his axe and brings it down hard, but Rogash shifts and it only glances off his armor.  Frustrated, the minotaur lowers his head and tries to impale the dwarf on his horns, but still Rogash thwarts his efforts.

Jonas tries to cast a spell, but nothing happens.

Desperate to help, Shai raises his bow and fires, but the arrow misses as the minotaur continues flailing about.

[sblock=details]
I think that's everyone... sorry for the delay.

26 Friadoc 32/32: tumbles (14+9=fail) takes 19 damage; nanchaku (19+6=hit, 6 damage);
15 Dyspeer 29/29:
14 Tanith Dathius 23/23: fires crossbow (18+5=hit, 8 damage)
14 Jonas Cleighton 44/44: (delays)
12 Rogash Ungart 39/39: waraxe (16+9=hit, 8 damage)
10 Jonas Cleighton 44/44: Casts _blindness_ (fails)
8 Rokelsh 37/37: 
-1 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 _barkskin_: Fires longbow (5+7=miss)
[/sblock]

Round 2 initiative order:

26 Friadoc -8/32:
15 Dyspeer 29/29:
14 Tanith Dathius 23/23:
12 Rogash Ungart 39/39:
10 Jonas Cleighton 44/44:
8 Rokelsh 37/37: 
-1 Shaimon Hu'u 36/36 _barkskin_:


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2008)

*Rogash*

Rogash can't believe his diminutive friend is down again. His anger rises and he swings his axe knowing that he must give the fight his all or this fearsome foe could be the end of the whole group. 

OOC: +1 Dwarven Waraxe         +9     1d10+3     20x3


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 25, 2008)

Knowing this very well might be the end of line for her and her companions, Tanith carefully begins casting a spell that will help them survive. Due to her carefulness in doing so, she successful finishes the incantation and all her allies appear to be moving more swiftly.

20% spell failure chance due to being deafened (1d100=73) *pass*

[sblock=HASTE]When making a full attack action, a hasted creature may make one extra attack with any weapon he is holding. The attack is made using the creature’s full base attack bonus, plus any modifiers appropriate to the situation. 

+1 on attack rolls
+1 dodge bonus to AC
+1 to Reflex saves
+30 movement (all forms), up to twice the creature's base speed.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 25, 2008)

As Rogash swings his axe things start to move in slow motion; his axe comes down on the minotaur hard, and a hot spray of blood sprays from the open wound.  As the creature slowly opens his mouth to let out a muted roar, the dwarf finds that he has the time to take a second swing, and opens another gash in the staggering minotaur.

The creatures wings again unfurl, and the thing jolts backwards suddenly, completely out of reach.  With his darkvision Rogash can see him at the far end of the corridor where another hallway intersects.

ooc: he's about 60 feet away now.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2008)

*Rogash*

"We've got him on the run, he has fallen back to the intersection maybe 50-60' away."  Realizing some of his companions are still deaf, Rogash points in the direction of the winged Minotaur and makes a 'follow me' gesture as he starts forward.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 26, 2008)

Though she can't hear, she instantly reacts to seeing the creature fly backwards and Rogash point. Again, Tanith is near perfect in her articulation of the verbal components of her incantation.

From her finger a glowing, pea-sized bead streaks forth down the corridor. The bead suddenly explodes into a low roar about 50' down the corridor and at chest height, causing damage to anything in the area.

[sblock=ooc]
Since Tanith can't see down the corridor past the light, she is blindly sending the fireball down there. I rolled 1d4+4 to pick the distance. Damage is 6d6.
Random fireball distance (1d4+4=5)

20% spell failure chance due to being deafened (Fireball) (1d100=53)[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 26, 2008)

As the minotaur withdraw Jonas seizes the chance to use his wand on Friadoc.  The halfling is still unconscious, but stable--at least for the moment.

Rogash starts forward when a glowing bead of light whizzes over his head, exploding into a huge burst of flames at the end of the hall.  Through the firelight the party can see the huge minotaur standing amidst the flames.  At first they appear to have no effect on him, but finally he succumbs to the magical fireball and the minotaur slowly collapses to the charred floor as the flames flitter out.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf breaths a sigh of relief and gives Tanith a thumbs up sign. He turns to see how Friadoc fairs.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 27, 2008)

"This time I wanted to make sure to get that off before anyone else got in too close." Tanith says with a loud voice and a smile. It seems she has adjusted to the deafness a bit and her spirits slightly lifted.

But then she realizes that Friadoc is down once more and that quick smile becomes a frown as a look of concern washes over her face.


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai rushes forward to Friadoc as the beast moves back. He smiles widely to Tanith as she fells the creature, though his look becomes worried again when he looks back to the still form of the halfling. 

"I have some potions if the wand is starting to run dry," the big man offers.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 31, 2008)

OOC: I don't know how many charges were left in the wand, so I rolled randomly.  There are 11.  Decide as a group what you want to do for healing, and we'll move on.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2008)

*Rogash*

OOC: The dwarf is in pretty good shape at this point and ready to move out.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 4, 2008)

OOC

So, how healed is Friadoc? Once I've an idea, I'll pose, since it ties directly in how he'd pose. 

Thanks.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 4, 2008)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> OOC
> 
> So, how healed is Friadoc? Once I've an idea, I'll pose, since it ties directly in how he'd pose.
> 
> Thanks.




Friadoc made it all the way down to -9 hit points before Jonas was able to use the wand on him.  Once charge healed 7 hp. leaving Friadoc at -2 hp with 11 charges back in the wand

To get him conscious, Jonas will expend another charge, healing another 8 hp to bring the halfling up to 6.

The healing wand has 10 charges left before it becomes a worthless stick.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 5, 2008)

Although Friadoc's breathing has grown more steady, the young halfling is not concious and is still on the cusp of the afterlife's door.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2008)

*Rogash*

The Dwarf sighs, "We really should use the wand to bring Friadoc around. He's a little guy admittedly, but I don't fancy lugging him around down here."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 5, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]At 6 hp, Friadoc should be conscious.  That is unless he's trying to fake it for a bit more o' the magical stuff. [/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 5, 2008)

"Well, I don't fancy being lugged around, either." Friadoc says after sitting up with a groan. Friadoc then asks, while looking around,"Did we win?"

OOC

Nah, I wasn't faking it, I misunderstood part of your previous post. My bad.


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai looks relieved when his small companion revives. Still unsure what the others are saying, he points back the way they've come. 

I don't think we're up to going forward. Not if there's more like that. I say we lock ourselves in that room or use the grate to get out of here and come back later."


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 6, 2008)

"Agreed." Is all the female wizard says as she breathes a sigh of relief in seeing Friadoc still alive.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2008)

So what's it going to be, the room or the surface?  Or neither?


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 8, 2008)

Friadoc gives a nod of gratitude, first, to his companions, as he is glad to still be alive and then he gives a second nod, "We definitely need to recoup our resources, senses, and other faculties."

"And that ain't just the flat of the big bovine's ax talking, either..." Friadoc pauses a moment before add, "Which reminds me, I think we recoup some of those losses from his corpse."

Friadoc moves over to the winged minotaur's slain form and gives it a once over for any usable or sellable items.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 9, 2008)

Friadoc finds nothing but a bloody greataxe; it's cold to the touch.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 9, 2008)

"Grate or the room, either works for me." Tanith says as Friadoc examines the body of the minotaur.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 9, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I might suggest that, if you go back to the surface, we try to recruit another player while you're there.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 9, 2008)

Friadoc secures the great axe with a section of rope, so as to not have to hold the damn cold thing, and then he looks to the rest of you and says, "Either we use this to cool our beer or we sell it, it's up to you, so long as it's not trying to split my skull again I'm okay with it."

OOC

I concur with the DMs suggestion on what to do if we head back up.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 9, 2008)

At the mention of the axe being cool, Tanith begins casting one of her spells. She focuses on the item for a few moments to try and detect if it is magic and if so, how strong and what school.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2008)

*Rogash*

"I believe we have pushed ourselves to the limits and I see nothing to be gained by resting down here when we could easily return to the surface." He gestures to the fallen Minotaur. "So are those wings natural? I've never heard of a winged Minotaur. Could the chaos beast have caused something like that?"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 9, 2008)

Tanith finds that the axe gives off a strong aura of evocation magic.  As for the Minotaur, there is something otherworldly about him.  The wings are indeed natural, and Tanith will recognize their fiendish quality.  The minotaur, like the chaos beasts, is not of this realm.

One can only wonder what else is lurking in these sewers.


ooc: We'll assume Tanith and Shai can hear again even though it hasn't been an hour yet.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 12, 2008)

"Rest elsewhere is a good idea. I don't like the things we've seen down here. These sewers hold many dangers to this city. After rest, we must come back."
 Tanith says in response to the suggestion of rest back in the city.

"Both the wings and the minotaur are natural, but not of this plane." Tanith says in response to Friadocs question. "He bears the qualities of a fiendish creature. Very odd for a minotaur, but not unheard of."


----------



## jkason (Feb 12, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai shakes his head like a dog as he begins to hear something other than a ringing in his ears.

"We can puzzle stuff out better once we rest. Let's take that grate before something else finds us," he says, leading Dyspeer back toward the platform below the grate.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Aye, let us leave this place and find somewhere to wash."


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 12, 2008)

"Agreed," says Friadoc. "We can regroup and refocus."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 12, 2008)

Sounds like a fine plan.  The grate is ten feet from the floor; how're you getting it off?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2008)

Rogash scratches at his beard a moment and then pulls the Glaive from his quiver. He reaches up and pushes the grate with it to see if he can budge it.

OOC: Rogash is pretty short, but I'm confident the reach weapon is at least 6' long, so it shouldn't bee too much of a challenge to push the grate. Opening it however...


----------



## jkason (Feb 13, 2008)

*Shiamon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

((OOC: Is Friadoc's spider climb still in effect? I'm assuming not, since Shai and Tanith can hear again, but thought it couldn't hurt to ask...))

Shai begins digging in his backpack. "Got something here might come in handy," he mumbes as he searches. 

With a triumphant grin, he produces a climber's kit. "Think we can get up there and heft the grate if we take 'vantage of this?"

[sblock=OOC]Shai has a +7 Climb, +9 with the kit.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 13, 2008)

"Either that or someone would have to toss me up," says Friadoc with a wry chuckle.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 13, 2008)

With a bit of prodding, and a bit more cursing, Rogash lifts the grate with his glaive.

There is still the question of getting to the opening now that the grate is out of the way.  The opening is in the center of the room, so even climbing up the walls won't get you to the spot.

ooc: Friadoc's _spider climb_ spell is no longer active.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2008)

*Rogash*

Rogash rests his Glaive on the side of the now open hole. "Give me a hand holding this steady and I believe Friadoc can climb us and the pole and drop the rope from your kit for the rest of us."


----------



## jkason (Feb 13, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Rogash rests his Glaive on the side of the now open hole. "Give me a hand holding this steady and I believe Friadoc can climb us and the pole and drop the rope from your kit for the rest of us."




Shai nods, moving to brace the pole. "And if that doesn't work, there's always that halfling-toss idea," he says mischievously.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 13, 2008)

After a several minutes the group finally find themselves out in the fresh, open air.  The sun has set, and a gentle fog is rolling in.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Who's for a bath and pint?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 13, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Who's for a bath and pint?"




Shai raises his hand. "And a big lot of sleep, I say."


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 14, 2008)

"All of which sound good," Tanith says as she takes in a big breath of the city air. "But a bath is first and foremost."


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 15, 2008)

"A bath sounds lovely," says Friadoc the muck and blood soaked. "The only difficult party would be to find one to share it with, since I'd need to be clean in order to secure them."

With a sly chuckle, Friadoc adds, "Ahh, the paradoxical conundrums of life."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 20, 2008)

The group promptly finds an inn that is _not_ the Crimson Dagger, and inquires about a comfortable room and a bath.  The inn-keeper crinkles his nose at all of you, and quickly directs you to the the bathhouse, where he offers to clean your clothes as well, for a small fee.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 20, 2008)

Friadoc will definitely strip down and enjoy a long, hot bath and get ever last bit of mess off of his body.

He'll also pay for his clothes to be freshly laundered.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 21, 2008)

Though should could wait until morning to get her clothes cleaned with a simple spell, she hands them over to the innkeeper and pays the small fee once she has something to wear in the meantime.

Once cleaned she heads down to the common area and sits down near the fire, keeping herself warm.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 21, 2008)

Friadoc will head down to the common room, as well, once he has found a towel to wrap around his waist, as well as a robe to toss over his shoulders.

Upon seeing Tanith, he'll head over to warm his bruised and battered body by the fire.

"I can definitely see why some of you tall folk wear armor," says Friadoc as he flops down before the fire. "It'd almost be worth all the glinty-noise making...almost"

The second 'almost' is said with a chuckle.


----------



## jkason (Feb 21, 2008)

*Shiamon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Shai turns to his wolf and asks "Bath?" The wolf sneezes violently. The large man sniffs at himself and wrinkles his nose. Starting to shrug out of his armor, he nods. "Yup. Bath."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2008)

Rogash takes a little longer to untie his braids and clean beard and hair before careful re-braiding. The others have been down some time when he returns carefully groomed and looking none the worse for their trip underground. His skin is pink from a through scrubbing and glistens with oil."I fear the innkeep didn't charge enough. I used more soap in the last hour than I needed all last year."


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 21, 2008)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Friadoc will head down to the common room, as well, once he has found a towel to wrap around his waist, as well as a robe to toss over his shoulders.
> 
> Upon seeing Tanith, he'll head over to warm his bruised and battered body by the fire.
> 
> ...




"It is good to see you with your spirits still. That was a rough trip earlier today." Tanith says as the halfling joins her. "It is nice to have something other than one's own dexterity to protect from attacks. But it is even better when you can use the arcane arts to provide that protection for you."


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Caerwyn, what do you think about us buying a round of drinks for these weary souls.  We both know what it is like to stare down death down the edge of a weapon,"  says the very narrow fellow sporting the holy symbol of Olidammara.  His build and brown hair are very non-descript, but his eyes are quite bright and piercing.  The weapon in question for Uulark is a longspear.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 23, 2008)

"But of course, Ms. Tanith," says Friadoc with a shrug. "Although I enjoy living dearly, I see no reason to fear dying, as it is but a step onto the next path of adventure."

"Of course, I'd prefer to join that party at a much later date," adds the halfling with a grin and chuckle. "I definitely need to look into extended protections though, at least that won't interfer with my training."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2008)

*Rogash*

"I am beginning to suspect I haven't done my job as protector now. I shall redouble my efforts to defend your diminutive form my friend." 

OOC: I am unsure if the newcomer spoke within our hearing so I did not respond.


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  Actually, it wasn't my intention to make a big scene about this, so it was probably not said where you could hear it.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 24, 2008)

"Aye, that we do - though you might a little less if you picked up a proper weapon rather'n that little darning needle you insist on carryin' so proudly."  From the tone of voice it sounds like this is the start of an argument that's been run over many times.  The thin man's position on the 'size of swords' debate is rather clearly indicated by the massive claymore slung over the back of his chair.  Cutting off any incipient debate, Caerwyn raises his voice and calls over to the bar.  "Innkeeper, a round for the smelly gentlemen who just came in."


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"You will please excuse my well-intentioned friend, I trust.  He is long on heart if short on tact."  So saying, Uulark nods at  Caerwyn, with an unspoken request to help Uulark to push their table adjacent to the table of the intrepid adventurers.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

*Rogash*

Never one to turn down a free drink, Rogash welcomes the newcomers. Looking to Caerwyn the dwarf comments, "You have an aversion to the smell of soap and hair oil? You should have been with us earlier today." The dwarf's appearance is somewhat unusual in keeping with his nature. He is tall and slender as dwarves go. His sharp eyes are emerald green. His beard is coal black and bushy with a tendency to stick out as well as down though for now it is quite neat. He wears his dark hair in elaborate braids the ends wrapped in purple cloth held by gold wire. He wears a white robe that is a bit too long for him at present. A waraxe hangs on the back of his chair with a stout oaken handle and gleaming head. On the back of his right hand is a gray tattoo of a wavy hafted spear with a broad head. His greeting is loud and he slaps the newcomers on the back. "Rogash Ungart," he anounces.


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Greetings, Rogash.  I am Uulark Simental, and allow me to present my friend Caerwyn.  Our other friend, Talashia, should be joining us momentarily.  When she enters the room, I guarantee that all will notice.  Let's just say that the force of her personality draws attention like magnetite draws iron filings."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 24, 2008)

"Now don't get me wrong, lad, I've got no attachment to a life of baths, but you smell like you've been wadin' through a river of sh*t," says Caerwyn good-naturedly.  "The name's Caerwyn Thingol, knight of Kord for what that's worth."


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 25, 2008)

"You did just fine, my friend," says Friadoc to Rogash, before his attention is pulled elsewhere. "I am just adept at finding depths that are just over my head, that is all."

The last part is said with a chuckle, as the sincere halfling tries to alleviate any self-admonishment of his companion.

Friadoc is dressed in the simple clothing of a monk, a brown vest worn upon his torso, showing his muscled arms and umber hue skin, with a green sash about the waist of his tan slacks that are tucked into a pair of black boots. His gray0green cloak is pushed back on his shoulders.

"Well met," says Friadoc with a chuckle at the comments made. "Waded, drown, tossed."

"Friadoc of Chat'An," says Friadoc, as way of introduction.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 25, 2008)

As if on cue, a woman comes down into the common room. Conversation pauses in a ripple around her as she descends. This is at least partly due to her looks, no doubt, as she is of surpassing loveliness. Her face is a perfect oval, framed by a wild shock of gleaming silver-white hair through which is wound a tiara of gleaming mithril with a single sapphire over her forehead; all the more unusual for that her skin is a deep tan, perhaps a shade lighter than Caerwyn's own skin. Where his is tough and leathery though; hardened by sun and elements, hers is soft and delicate looking, supple and flawless in complexion. Her eyes are a stormy grey-blue, like the ocean on a cloudy day. She wears a simple gown that hugs her figure before blossoming into a narrow skirt at her hips. Over it she has an odd sort of overgarment a little like a poncho made from a piece of cloth that's sheer enough to show her silhouette through, colored bright yellow around her shoulders but fading down into a deep violet around her thighs with the interface between them being jagged and irregular. At both sides, it is open, allowing her bare mocha arms to move freely. Around her shoulders sits a stone grey traveling cloak, with the hood down and buried under her hair.

There was also something to what Uulark had said. Despite the relative simplicity of her garb, the woman carried herself with all the unthinking confidence and grace of royalty. 

All good reasons for the momentary cessation of speech around her. Another, likely more compelling, was that she was flying.

Well. Floating. An adventurer who'd seen mages flying would know the difference. She was drifting down from the floor above, simply dropping straight down instead of actually using the steps. The fall was slow, and her clothes and hair were whipping wildly as if in a gale, though no wind stirred around her. Not FAR around at least, though there was a twisting dervish under her feet that dissolved as she landed within it. When it faded, so too did whatever was blowing over and around her.

She then brushed off her hands, affecting an air as if nothing unusual had happened as she approached the others. Each of the adventurers feels the weight of her gaze in turn, and her full lips curve in an expression of amusement.

"Caerwyn, Uulark," she chides in a rich, slightly throaty voice, "I thought we might get some fresh air...I didn't realize it was fresher upstairs. Who are your...friends?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 26, 2008)

Sitting next to the halfling who introduced himself as Friadoc, sits a very nondescript woman dressed in a simple brown robe borrowed from the innkeeper. Though she faintly smells of lilacs and a fresh bath, a few ink smudges cover her fingers and one sits on the side of her nose. Her eyes look like they once held a bunch of innocence, but now just have the look of eyes that have seen something they'd rather forget. 

She goes to introduce herself, but her attention is diverted as the woman floats down the stairs. Once she regains her composure, the plain clothed woman looks to the others. "I am Tanith. And we actually have been wading through a river of waste. Not a pleasant time."


----------



## jkason (Feb 26, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

"Dys! Get back here!" bellows a deep voice from upstairs even as a large wet dog comes barrelling down the steps and into the common room. No, not a dog: a wolf. Hot on his heels is a large, broad-shouldered man. His size and muscles might be intimidating if he weren't currently half-dressed, dripping water from his own hair and beard, and running frantically to catch the wolf. 

"I told you we were almost done, I just have ta-" the man starts, but it's too late. The wolf starts shaking itself wildly, flinging water all over. 

"--dry you off." the burly man finishes. He blushes fiercely, smacking the wolf's hind end and shooing it back upstairs. 

"Awful sorry, folks. Dys doesn't like to be wet. I'll just ... I'll get us dried up and presentable and be right back." Despite his size, he looks at the moment very much like a shy child as he scrambles up the stair to finish making himself and his animal companion presentable.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2008)

*Rogash*

Laughing at the actics of Shai and Dys, the dwarf comments, "We have explored the dark underside of this Godsforsaken city that is true. However, we are now bathed and ready for polite company once more." He takes healthy swallow from his mug and sighs contentedly, "Now that's a breath of fresh air."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 27, 2008)

"Now why'd you be doing a thing like that?" asks Caerwyn with a laugh, nodding to his sister as she descends.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2008)

With a momentary look of alarm...then distaste, she utters a few words in a breathy language, and passes her hand over herself. The water is pulled out of her clothing and forms a little ball in midair under her outstretched palm...then drops to the floor where it makes a little puddle.

"Doing what?" she asks Caerwyn. "Sleeping in a barn with dogs and...oh, no, you mean that."

She smirks.

"I felt like it. Why not? It's faster, easier...and it's not like I've been using magic for much else lately."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 29, 2008)

Caerwyn looks up at his sister - the resemblance is noticeable, although the face of the young warrior is a bit more weathered - and laughs, shaking his head.  "Well actually, dear sister, I was inquiring why it was these fine folks 'ad seen fit to wade through rivers of filth."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 29, 2008)

The sorceress wrinkles her nose.

"That would explain it. Just once though, I wish you'd stumble onto something _nice_ to befriend. A unicorn maybe, or a band of wandering eladrin."

She looks at the others with what can only be described as morbid curiosity.

"So what DID lure you down there?"


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 29, 2008)

"A fel unicorn and a band of corrupted eladrin," says Friadoc with a fairly deadpan look. "It was quitre horrific, actually, but we survived."

However, Friadoc chuckles after saying it before he says, "Intrigue, adventure, you know, the same ol' thing."


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 29, 2008)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "A fel unicorn and a band of corrupted eladrin," says Friadoc with a fairly deadpan look. "It was quitre horrific, actually, but we survived."




"Pffffftttttt." Is the noise that Tanith makes as she spits some of her water out. This is immediately followed by some laughter. Once she is over the joke, she looks to these strangers. "Adventure. The idea that we may be able to save lives. The thought of doing something good. Eventually making a name for ourselves. Just the stuff heroes are known for doing in books and tales."


----------



## Leif (Feb 29, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"These are noble goals, all.  Yet I am not so naiive that I might think for even one moment that you do not also have more goals of a baser nature.  You are, after all, merely mortals and subject to the same temptations as are we all.  I suppose that perhaps the best we could hope to do is to achieve some one or more of our more noble goals, while also accomplishing the best of our "worst" goals?  Careful!  Don't let me wax too philosophical!"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2008)

"There's nothing 'worst' or 'baser' about taking care of financial obligations," Talashia harumphs.

"As long as money is a means to a good end, not an end to itself, corruption isn't an issue."

She eyes the adventurer's beadily.

"So. Adventure. Saving lives. I expect there's a bit of treasure involved too? Like Uulark was intimating, noble goals alone don't buy meals."


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Yes, of course, Talashia, you are correct.  It is these financial obligations that permit us to keep body and spirit united and functioning well as a whole.  I only meant them as "baser" in relation to the more noble goals of achieving good for all, and freedom for those who merit it.  But, I am confident that you have caught my meaning, overall."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Mar 1, 2008)

"I've always thought there can be a certain wonderful meeting of the goals, especially when certain types with entirely too much wealth think they don't need to share it."  Caerwyn grins and downs his drink with a satisfied smile.  "So, adventure down below the city y'say?"


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 3, 2008)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Pffffftttttt." Is the noise that Tanith makes as she spits some of her water out. This is immediately followed by some laughter. Once she is over the joke, she looks to these strangers. "Adventure. The idea that we may be able to save lives. The thought of doing something good. Eventually making a name for ourselves. Just the stuff heroes are known for doing in books and tales."




Friadoc casts a brief grin, followed by a wink, at Tanith, whom he just caused to mist her drink. "Would you like me to get you another glass?"

However, after a few moments, Friadoc's brief lapse of mischievousness melts away, with his monastic demeanor returning.

"I'm sure there is coin from time to time," answers Friadoc. "But, unlike the reputation of my kin, I'm not very good at keeping track of it and, outside of keeping a small stipend for my own upkeep, I'm prone to send my funds back to Chat'An."

With a pleasant smile toward Talashia, Friadoc does say, "Now, miss, you shouldn't mare a comely face with a look like that, I've often heard that if someone were to startle you it might just stick that way."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2008)

"Yes, well, I prefer to do the startling," Tal replies, schooling her face to smoothness.

She looks over her shoulder at Caerwyn.

"You know," she says more quietly, "I'm going to need some money soon. If there's treasure to be had under the city, we should get ourselves a share of it."


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 3, 2008)

'Well I am sure my companions would agree that we could use a hand in what we've encountered." Tanith says as she looks over at the others hoping for a nod or word of agreement.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf speaks now. "Aye, we could use the help, though I warn you, we've seen some powerful foes and brought back little in the way of treasure." He adds with a smile, "And the stink is beyond anything you can imagine."


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Speak, please, Rogash, and tell us just what you have encountered in regard to creatures down where we are now proposing to go!  It would be well to at least be mentally prepared to face our deaths calmly, if we cannot prepare ourselves to preserve our lives through the conduct of a successful encounter."


----------



## jkason (Mar 3, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*

Now fully clothed and mostly dry though still a tad disheveled, Shai and Dyspeer return to the common room. 

"We haven't met the thing yet, but there's a Chaos Beast down there," Shai says with wide, child-like awe. "Turned a bunch of kobolds to jelly, that thing did."


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  I guess "disheveled" is in the barbaric eye of the beholder.... 

"Chaos beast?  That does, indeed, sound most dire!  I don't recall ever running up against a chaos beast.  I'm not entirely sure that I would recognize one if I did meet one, though!  What do these chaos beasts look like, exactly?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2008)

OOC: Didn't we slay a chaos beast? We thought their might be another if I recall correctly. 

"That's the thing about chaos beasts, their form changes constantly, but the scary part is that they can make other creatures mutate. We also faced a tribe of Kobolds, a winged Minotaur outsider, and some really fiendish traps not to mention the natural hazards of the river of waste itself."


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

(GULP!) "Well, then, perhaps we'd better get started before you fellows talk me into just staying behind!"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 4, 2008)

The night passes quietly as the horrors described in the sewers swim through Uulark's head, making for a restless sleep.  _Surely they must be exaggerating._

Morning comes. A fresh fire dances in the hearth, and a delicious mixture of aromas tickle your senses as you make your way into the dining hall.


----------



## jkason (Mar 4, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Didn't we slay a chaos beast? We thought their might be another if I recall correctly.




((OOC: I think you're right and one of the Kobolds had fully turned into a chaos beast, though I don't think we ever did figure out if there was an original chaos beast that started the mess.))

Shai opened his window at the dawn and--Dyspeer curled comfortably on the floor near him--he reached out to the spirits in the air. A soft breeze moved his hair, a spark popped in front of his eyes. His fingers twitched and he smiled, whispering gibberish to no one an observer could see.

When he was done, man and wolf lumbered down the stairs, both drooling a touch at the prospect of a warm breakfast.

[sblock=Spells for the day]orisons (5, DC 12): Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds x2, Flare, Mending
1st level(4, DC 13): Faerie Fire, Jump, Magic Fang, Obscuring Mist
2nd level (3, DC 14): Barkskin, Flame Blade, Spider Climb[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

Uulark at first had some difficulty getting to sleep, with the described horrors of the sewers performing a sychronized swimming routine in the recesses of his mind.  But his faith in Olidammara to bring him fair winds and good fortune won out in the end, and he slept like a baby.  In the morning, his senses were tickled by the aromas of frying bacon and freshly-brewed coffee, and he awakened fully to perform his daily devotions to Olidammara.

[sblock=spells for the day]Exactly as noted on Uulark's character sheet. repeated here for additional reference: 
0-level: Detect Magic, Detect magic, Light, Read Magic, Resistance; 
1-Level: Protection from Evil, Entropic Shield, Shield of Faith, Comprehend Languages, +Expeditious Retreat
2-Level: Hold Person, Remove Paralysis, Restoration-Lesser, Restoration-Lesser, +Cat's Grace
3-Level: Remove Curse, Searing Light, Dispel magic, +Blur[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2008)

*Rogash*

The dwarf comes down looking rested and ready for action in his Mithril Breastplate covered by a purple surcoat and his match shield. He greets the others in the dinning hall and takes a seat. 

Despite the wonderful smells coming from the kitchen, he asks for simple meal. "Don't eat too much if you plan to visit the sewers today. The vapors down there can turn the hardiest of stomachs."


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Sage advice from the Dwarf with the cast-iron stomach!  I think that I'll forego my usual breakfast feast, and limit myself to a strip or two of bacon and some hot coffee.  So, friend, how long will it be before we are up to our hips in filth this morning?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Mar 4, 2008)

"Words from a man who didn't grow up mucking out privies," says Caerwyn, walking down the stairs.  "Let's save our worrying for things with teeth."  The young paladin sits down and grabs himself a hearty breakfast.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 5, 2008)

Thinking exactly what Rogash said, Tanith has herselfa very small and simple breakfast. She hopes she can hold down all her food this time around.

[sblock=spells for the day]
Spells Memorized
0th level
- Acid Splash
- Detect Magic
- Detect Magic
- Ghost Sound
- Prestidigitation

1st level
- Magic Missile
- Magic Missile
- Magic Missile
- Color Spray
- Mage Armor

2nd level
- Invisiblity
- Mirror Image
- Flaming Sphere
- Summon Monster II
- Melf's Acid Arrow

3rd level
- Displacement
- Fireball
- Fireball
- Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2008)

Talashia follows Caerwyn down...more mundanely this time...at a plodding pace and pokes at her breakfast. Once she actually has a few bites she seems to wake up a bit and finish eating with gusto. When done she regards the others.

"You did kill the kobolds it affected, right?" she asks in the same tone one might ask if you remembered to lock the door on leaving.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 5, 2008)

Friadoc makes his way down, eating a breakfast that you are sure weighs more than his lithe form could, however he puts it away quite nicely.

"Katas clear the mind, as well as the stomach, both of which make for an excellent breakfast."


----------



## jkason (Mar 5, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Despite the wonderful smells coming from the kitchen, he asks for simple meal. "Don't eat too much if you plan to visit the sewers today. The vapors down there can turn the hardiest of stomachs."




Shai freezes in the midst of shoveling food into his mouth. The runny egg on the end of his fork drips down onto a pile of bacon as he looks from the dwarf to his hearty meal. Suddenly crestfallen with the memory of his last trip down, Shai picks up his plate and puts it on the floor. As the large druid gingerly sips some water, his wolf greedily finishes Shai's breakfast, oblivious to the possible dangers of sewer-stink.


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2008)

OOC:  To my certain knowledge, the stench that is so digusting that it will make a canine barf has not yet been invented!  So no worries about the wolf.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 6, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Talashia follows Caerwyn down...more mundanely this time...at a plodding pace and pokes at her breakfast. Once she actually has a few bites she seems to wake up a bit and finish eating with gusto. When done she regards the others.
> 
> "You did kill the kobolds it affected, right?" she asks in the same tone one might ask if you remembered to lock the door on leaving.




"If I recall correctly, we dispatched every foe or possibly inflicted kobold we encountered." Tanith says as she sips on some water.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2008)

The sorceress nods, relieved.

"Thank the winds... Right then. With any luck there won't be any more. Even so, if we can get the funds together, it would be smart to see about getting a scroll that can reverse the monster's touch. I just happen to know of a scroll shop. The owner has no sense of haggling or bargaining, but his prices are fair for all that."

She grimaces slightly at the mention of bargaining.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"Well, by all means, if there is a tool that is readily available that will assist us in carrying out this mission with a greater degree of success and suvivability, then we should obtain that tool at the earliest possible time!  And may I suggest that the price of the scroll be reimbursed to whomever buys it from our common gain?  I do not have very much in the way of money to contribute now, but you are certainly all welcome to what I do have.  I think that the stronger we can cement the bonds of dependency upon each other, then the stronger and more certain will be our chances for success in our common endeavors."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Mar 7, 2008)

"Clerics," says Caerwyn, making a face, "we just must yesterday and he's already talking like he's getting married.  Let's just get the scroll and get down there, I've an itch to be hitting something."


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2008)

IC/OOC, in this case, it doesn't really matter!

Nac Mac,


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 7, 2008)

After their meal (and Friadoc's two meals worth), the octet makes their way out of the inn and into the bright light of the warm autumn sun.  The breeze is refreshing, especially for those who spent the previous day wading in a lake of filth.  It won't be long before the trees begin to change colors, and the cold begins to settle in.

Talashia leads the way to the scroll shoppe amidst a sea of turning heads.  It seems this one couldn't _not_ attract attention if she wanted to.  Soon enough she saunters up to the shoppe door, and is perplexed by its boarded up doors and windows.

[sblock=OOC]Please make sure understand what's going on here by reading this post in the OOC thread first.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2008)

Talashia doesn't really walk to the shop. She proceeds. It is a procession. Her chin is slightly lifted, and the smile playing about her lips suggests she enjoys the attention even as she seems to ignore it. The smug satisfaction vanishes, however, on seeing the boards.

Her reaction is initially one of confusion. She reaches out and touches the impediments, as if doubting their reality. She then tugs gently. Then pushes.

After these experimental tugs, she knocks on the boards covering the door. Then more loudly.

Finally she looks at Caerwyn. 

"He can't possibly have gone out of business," she says in what might charitably be called a pleading tone of voice...or more accurately a 'whining' tone, shading rapidly up to anger. "He was going to sell me the scrolls I need! Do you know how few scribers will deal with planar bindings?!"

Now furious, Talashia wheels to face the door again and pounds. "Open up!"


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

OOC:  Uulark will try to see between the boards over the windows, and try to see if there is any sign of life within the shop.

"Don't necessarily despair yet, Talashia, this may be simply a repair measure to cover his windows due to a fire.  Fires are more likely to occur in a place like an alchemist's shop, after all."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2008)

*Rogash*

"I thought we were seeking out a scribbler rather than a brewer. Isn't this the shoppe of the missing Alchemist?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "I thought we were seeking out a scribbler rather than a brewer. Isn't this the shoppe of the missing Alchemist?"




Shai frowns, scratching the head of Dyspeer, whose hackles seem to have risen.

"Folk said he snuck out of town in the night," the furry man says, frowning. "Right in time for the noises we were lookin' into in the sewers to start. Some say he might have had something to do with it.

"If that's true, he might've used up all those scrolls keeping himself in one piece from what we've seen down there."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2008)

Talshia whirls to glare at the barbarian. Lightning crackles across her wrists, hands and fingers for a moment, and the smell of ozone lingers in the air until a breeze carries it away.

"He's -missing-? And you -knew-? Why didn't you tell us? We can't dawdle around here! We have to find him!"


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*

"But why are you so insistent about this?  What does the Alchemist/Scribe _really_ mean to you, and why are you keeping so silent about it?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2008)

*Shaimon Hu'u, barbaric human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Talshia whirls to glare at the barbarian. Lightning crackles across her wrists, hands and fingers for a moment, and the smell of ozone lingers in the air until a breeze carries it away.
> 
> "He's -missing-? And you -knew-? Why didn't you tell us? We can't dawdle around here! We have to find him!"




Shai gives the young woman a crooked smile and wags his finger. "You should be more careful with Brother Lightning. He's got a nasty bite when he gets out of hand," he says in what sounds to be an innocent, if misguided, warning. 

A nudge at his knee from the wolf seems to point out Shai's faux pas. He blushes, contritely adding, "Well, we didn't really know you needed him, did we? And we were a little more worried about the monsters in the sewer, who the potion-man's safe from if he left town ... isn't he? But if he was behind the ick down below, seems that's a good place to start looking, yes?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2008)

Talashia nods at Shai.

"Lets go then."

She adds as an aside to Uulark, "Nothing sinister, if that's what you're trying to imply. There are scrolls I need, which aren't always easy to come by, and that he agreed to procure and sell to me. I'd hate to have to start all over."

"Besides...he didn't seem like a bad sort. Just...intractable."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Mar 8, 2008)

"Well lass, it seems to me at least that poking around the sewers wouldn't be the worst way of going about looking for your scriber, so let's get moving."


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 8, 2008)

Tanith smirks when this Talashia woman starts whining. All she can think about is the time back at her father's manor. Many of her cousins acted the same way when they didn't get what they wanted. Tanith found it amusing.

"We did not know this scribe you mentioned was the alchemist. If you would have told us he doubled as both, we would have saved you some time." The wizard says to the woman. "And if you've ever taken a swim in some sewers, you won't be eager to go again."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2008)

*Rogash*

"Yes, I had hoped that our quest for scrolls and such would keep us out of the sewers for the day, but my luck never seems to be that good. I guess there is nothing for it, but to return to the smelly depths. Unless someone has another idea?" He looks quite hopeful as he utters this last.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 8, 2008)

Throughout all of this, Friadoc seems mostly silent as he observes the new folk, their mannerisms, and so forth.

Also, the young halfling sticks toward the center of the group, as if to be within quick distance of defending, or aiding, any one of them.

OOC

Sorry for the silence, odd work week.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 8, 2008)

[sblock=PLEASE READ]This thread will no longer be used.  Please go here for future IC content.

Also I've made a new Rogue's Gallery.  The other needs to be put out of my misery.  Here it is.  Please update accordingly, and spare my sanity by using sblocks.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2008)

*Uulark Simental*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She adds as an aside to Uulark, "Nothing sinister, if that's what you're trying to imply. There are scrolls I need, which aren't always easy to come by, and that he agreed to procure and sell to me. I'd hate to have to start all over."



"No implication was intended, I just felt that information was being kept back from me for some reason, and that, naturally, spurred my curiosity."

OOC:  ooops, this post added to the old thread by mistake.  It's already put in the new thread and has been responded to, even.


----------

